# Estoy viendo ilustraciones hechas con el programa de IA Midjourney y todos los dibujantes se van a ir al paro



## Decipher (8 Dic 2022)

Esperaba que tardase unos 20 años, pero no. Todos a la cola del paro.









r/midjourney


r/midjourney: An official subreddit for Midjourney related content.




www.reddit.com





Por ejemplo ilustraciones de una inexistente película de Terminator al estilo de Katsuhiro Otomo


----------



## Decipher (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Decipher (8 Dic 2022)

Napoleón de Stanley Kubrick


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (8 Dic 2022)

habrá que cobrarle impuestos a la ia y a los roboses


----------



## Decipher (8 Dic 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> habrá que cobrarle impuestos a la ia y a los roboses



Ya está pensado. No en serio, ya han propuesto un impuesto a los robots.

Para pagar la RBU.


----------



## Decipher (8 Dic 2022)

Y los actores de doblaje igual. Otros que se van al paro, ya hay programas de voz para hacer los doblajes.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Dic 2022)

Acabo de entrar en Reddit y es completamente flipante.
Cualquier persona ahora puede crear un cómic en unas horas, algo que antes llevarías semanas o meses.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Dic 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> habrá que cobrarle impuestos a la ia y a los roboses



Si, la solución siempre es permitir que políticos descerebrados que ni saben lo que es una IA apliquen disparatados impuestos.


----------



## ominae (8 Dic 2022)

Estan impresionantes, el problema es que no te dan control de como poner por ejemplo las partes del cuerpo, crear estructuras etc.. etc... simplemente funciona con palabras, por lo que al final lo que sale no es lo que tu tienes en la cabeza. Tienen que ponerse a mejorar este aspecto cuanto antes, poder decir en que posturas quieres que salgan los personajes y ese tipo de cosas.


----------



## Gigatrón (8 Dic 2022)

Es una locura. Tal vez quede un sector residual que todavía dibuja/pinta en tradicional (pigmentos y formato físico). Por lo demás tiene pinta de que se van la mayoría a la calle, sí...


----------



## vinavil (8 Dic 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> habrá que cobrarle impuestos a la ia y a los roboses




Más bien habría que cobrarles derechos de autor. 
Esos programas deberían llamarse "Fusilator".


----------



## ominae (8 Dic 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> Es una locura. Tal vez quede un sector residual que todavía dibuja/pinta en tradicional (pigmentos y formato físico). Por lo demás tiene pinta de que se van la mayoría a la calle, sí...



Seguiras pudiendo crear obras de arte, simplemente la maquina eliminara el tedioso trabajo de pintar, tener que aprender algo tan dificil, al que eliminaran no es al creador de arte sino al "operario de taller" que hacia las tares repetitivas para dibujar o pintar, trabajos repetitivos en 3D y programas complejos.


----------



## Decipher (8 Dic 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Estan impresionantes, el problema es que no te dan control de como poner por ejemplo las partes del cuerpo, crear estructuras etc.. etc... simplemente funciona con palabras, por lo que al final lo que sale no es lo que tu tienes en la cabeza. Tienen que ponerse a mejorar este aspecto cuanto antes, poder decir en que posturas quieres que salgan los personajes y ese tipo de cosas.



No creo que se tarde mucho en corregir eso. Como han dicho tiene aplicaciones buenas como poder crear tus propios comics, pero también ha hecho irrelevante el trabajo del 99% de los ilustradores.


----------



## Ace Tone (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Y los actores de doblaje igual. Otros que se van al paro, ya hay programas de voz para hacer los doblajes.



Y los músicos también, ya hay IA que componen bandas sonoras para películas y hits musicales de éxito y consumo masivos.

A partir de ahora sí que va a sobrar gente en el Mundo. Las élites nos van a crujir, el futuro da miedo.


----------



## bondiappcc (8 Dic 2022)

Vamos hacia el ocio necio.


----------



## Blackest (8 Dic 2022)

No tengo tiempo para probarlo pero, ¿como trasladas lo que tienes en la cabeza, la imagen que tienes, al papel?


----------



## Gigatrón (8 Dic 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Seguiras pudiendo crear obras de arte, simplemente la maquina eliminara el tedioso trabajo de pintar, tener que aprender algo tan dificil, al que eliminaran no es al creador de arte sino al "operario de taller" que hacia las tares repetitivas para dibujar o pintar, trabajos repetitivos en 3D y programas complejos.



El creador de arte desde ahora es cualquiera que escribe el texto que debe crear la IA. Antes hacían falta años de estudio de anatomía humana, color, técnicas...

Por eso pienso que el subsector que puede subsistir es el del tradicional, gente que pinta a óleo, acuarelistas de los buenos... porque hay gente a le que le gusta tener originales


----------



## ominae (8 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> No tengo tiempo para probarlo pero, ¿como trasladas lo que tienes en la cabeza, la imagen que tienes, al papel?



Ahora mismo no puedes, solo responden a palabras, esta claro que ha sido creado por programadores . EL futuro sera hacer un boceto y que el ordenador te lo convierta en una obra de arte, de forma que tu puedas mas o menos decirle lo que tienes en la cabeza, en que posición estan colocados los personajes etc.. etc...


----------



## ESC (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Esperaba que tardase unos 20 años, pero no. Todos a la cola del paro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ilustraciones al estilo "Otomo".

Pero, ¿Cómo le dices que cree su propio estilo?.

La verdad es que esas ilustraciones están muy bien, con el maldito coñazo que supone dibujar la mayoría de las veces. Puede convertirse en un proceso tedioso.


----------



## poppom (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## ESC (8 Dic 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Ahora mismo no puedes, solo responden a palabras. EL futuro sera hacer un boceto y que el ordenador te lo convierta en una obra de arte, de forma que tu puedas mas o menos decirle lo que tienes en la cabeza, en que posición estan colocados los personajes etc.. etc...



Eso estaría bastante bien, le das un boceto y te hace los acabados.


----------



## Gigatrón (8 Dic 2022)

Y los derechos de autor? Para la empresa de la IA o para el que escribe el texto?


----------



## ominae (8 Dic 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Eso estaría bastante bien, le das un boceto y te hace los acabados.



Lo haran en un futuro, cuando lo cojan la gente de ADOBE o similares que entiendan a los artistas, los programadores este tipo de cosas son cosas que no entienden, la gente que dibuja, hace efectos especiales etc.. etc.. piensa en imagenes y necesita de una herramienta que le permita sacar lo que tienen en la cabeza. No creo que sea muy dificil de implementar, de hecho podrian hacerlo ahora mismo, es decir, señalar a la IA donde hay que poner el personaje, que tipo de gestos etc.. etc.. y con eso ya tienes un monton ganado.


----------



## Abrojo (8 Dic 2022)

No hace más de lo que ya existía hasta hoy pero reimaginado ilimitadamente, no vais a ver cosas originales sino cosas que con tiempo infinito cualquier artista humano potencialmente podría haber hecho. Está muy bien por otra parte, es como perpetuar el estilo de un artista, su visión, eternamente


----------



## vinavil (8 Dic 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> Es una locura. Tal vez quede un sector residual que todavía dibuja/pinta en tradicional (pigmentos y formato físico). Por lo demás tiene pinta de que se van la mayoría a la calle, sí...






El sector está en la mierda desde hace por lo menos 25 años. En la época en la que le decías a alguien que eras ilustrador y no tenían ni puta idea de que era eso, ganabas en un mes el sueldo anual de cualquier otro trabajador.
Hasta que los programas digitales inundaron el mercado laboral de "artistas".

Pintar en tradicional no es residual sino más bien todo lo contrario (al menos fuera de España). Las tiendas de materiales que desaparecieron en su mayoría a finales de los 90 están otra vez en auge desde hace unos años.


----------



## ESC (8 Dic 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Lo haran en un futuro, cuando lo cojan la gente de ADOBE o similares que entiendan a los artistas, los programadores este tipo de cosas son cosas que no entienden, la gente que dibuja, hace efectos especiales etc.. etc.. piensa en imagenes y necesita de una herramienta que le permita sacar lo que tienen en la cabeza. No creo que sea muy dificil de implementar, de hecho podrian hacerlo ahora mismo, es decir, señalar a la IA donde hay que poner el personaje, que tipo de gestos etc.. etc.. y con eso ya tienes un monton ganado.



Eso estaría fenomenal, es el siguiente paso.

Eso supondría un enlace entre los artistas y la potencialidad de la IA sin necesidad de verse desplazados.


----------



## BudSpencer (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Esperaba que tardase unos 20 años, pero no. Todos a la cola del paro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abrojo (8 Dic 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Lo haran en un futuro, cuando lo cojan la gente de ADOBE o similares que entiendan a los artistas, los programadores este tipo de cosas son cosas que no entienden, la gente que dibuja, hace efectos especiales etc.. etc.. piensa en imagenes y necesita de una herramienta que le permita sacar lo que tienen en la cabeza. No creo que sea muy dificil de implementar, de hecho podrian hacerlo ahora mismo, es decir, señalar a la IA donde hay que poner el personaje, que tipo de gestos etc.. etc.. y con eso ya tienes un monton ganado.



Lo de las IAs va de ganar tiempo, lo que antes tardabas semanas ahora son días, y lo que eran días, horas

En cierto modo, quien sepa trabajar con ellas va a ser más rico en tiempo. Por otro lado, vamos a estar saturados de creaciones: música, dibujo, cómics, incluso novelas quien sabe... que nuestra existencia finita no alcanzará a conocer jamás, igual esto ya ocurre hoy en día


----------



## AmericanSamoa (8 Dic 2022)

Ni siquiera son ilustraciones. Son composiciones automáticas hechas con otras ilustraciones. Gran mierda.

A ver si te crees que una máquina es capaz de crear algo así de la nada o tener su propio estilo. ¿Eres imbécil?


----------



## ESC (8 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> El sector está en la mierda desde hace por lo menos 25 años. En la época en la que le decías a alguien que eras ilustrador y no tenían ni puta idea de que era eso, ganabas en un mes el sueldo anual de cualquier otro trabajador.
> Hasta que los programas digitales inundaron el mercado laboral de "artistas".
> 
> Pintar en tradicional no es residual sino más bien todo lo contrario (al menos fuera de España).



El sector está en la mierda. A nivel cultural nadie se lo toma en serio en este país.


----------



## ominae (8 Dic 2022)

Igual va a ocurrir con la musica, es decir, tu creas una melodia cutre y le das unos parametros y el programa te hace la orquestación y los arreglos y ese tipo de trabajo tedioso. Para las personas que tenemos inquietudes artisticas pero odiamos el trabajo tedioso esto va a ser brutal en unos años, siempre que alguien les quite el juguete a los programadores estos y lo dirija alguien que de verdad sepa lo que pasa dentro de la cabeza de alguien con inquietudes artisticas, porque esta gente no se va a dar cuenta por si mismo y no les vas a sacar de las palabras.


----------



## ESC (8 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ni siquiera son ilustraciones. Son composiciones automáticas hechas con otras ilustraciones. Gran mierda.
> 
> A ver si te crees que una máquina es capaz de crear algo así de la nada o tener su propio estilo. ¿Eres imbécil?



No hace falta insultar al forero, pero lleva razón en lo que dice.

Hace pastiches, lo increíble es lo bien que los integra o les da una coherencia lumínica.


----------



## ominae (8 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ni siquiera son ilustraciones. Son composiciones automáticas hechas con otras ilustraciones. Gran mierda.
> 
> A ver si te crees que una máquina es capaz de crear algo así de la nada o tener su propio estilo. ¿Eres imbécil?



Es una creación artistica, no son composiciones hechas con otras ilustraciones. Estan de puta madre y claro que un ordenador puede tener su propio estilo, simplemente te creara 10 millones de estilos diferentes pero necesitaras un cerebro humano conectado a los sentimientos de una persona para saber si es bonito o no o si le gusta a alguien o si le hace tener sentimientos.


----------



## Abrojo (8 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ni siquiera son ilustraciones. Son composiciones automáticas hechas con otras ilustraciones. Gran mierda.
> 
> A ver si te crees que una máquina es capaz de crear algo así de la nada o tener su propio estilo. ¿Eres imbécil?



Eso suena a que hace collages con cosas preexistentes y para nada es así, son creaciones a partir de la nada siguiendo un estilo concreto. Es como si a tí te enseñan a dibujar de tal o cuál manera y siempre que dibujas algo lo haces siguiendo esas pautas. La IA ha aprendido de un montón de estilos y dibuja lo que entiende (Eso es otro gran logro, que entienda lo que se le pide) de acuerdo al estilo que sabe hacer.


----------



## corolaria (8 Dic 2022)

Pos mu bien.
Pero cuando tú ves un Corben, un Segrelles, un Moebius, un Pratt, un Roger Dean, sabes a quién estás viendo: a un artista con un estilo personal y único.

Por algo el arte siempre será arte.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (8 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Lo de las IAs va de ganar tiempo, lo que antes tardabas semanas ahora son días, y lo que eran días, horas
> 
> En cierto modo, quien sepa trabajar con ellas va a ser más rico en tiempo. Por otro lado, vamos a estar saturados de creaciones: música, dibujo, cómics, incluso novelas quien sabe... que nuestra existencia finita no alcanzará a conocer jamás, igual esto ya ocurre hoy en día



En España se publican cerca de 100.000 libros al año, me refiero a libros con ISBN. Leyendo dos por semana, necesitarías unos 75 años para leerte solo lo de un año.


----------



## ESC (8 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Eso suena a que hace collages con cosas preexistentes y para nada es así, son creaciones a partir de la nada siguiendo un estilo concreto. Es como si a tí te enseñan a dibujar de tal o cuál manera y siempre que dibujas algo lo haces siguiendo esas pautas. La IA ha aprendido de un montón de estilos y dibuja lo que entiende (Eso es otro gran logro, que entienda lo que se le pide) de acuerdo al estilo que sabe hacer.



Cuando he tratado de comprender algo sobre el desarrollo de las inteligencias artificiales he acabado más perdido que un pulpo en un garaje.

La verdad es que no tengo ni idea, pero sí puedo afirmar que a partir de la nada obtienes siempre nada.

Que se ponga a crear sin un input....


----------



## ESC (8 Dic 2022)

Quizás cuando se ponga a crear sin un input humano pues .... resultará incomprensible para nosotros. A no ser que nos fusionemos con la IA.

Ciencia ficción en estado puro.


----------



## Kareo (8 Dic 2022)

Al tiempo que las marcas ya no necesiten fotógrafos porque la IA ya hará la composición del producto que le pongan o ropa con modelos que ni existan. Música creada por artistas que no existen. Y lo de escribir código en el lenguaje que le pidas me parece brutal (esto a raíz del chatbot ese).


----------



## Decipher (8 Dic 2022)

ESC dijo:


> No hace falta insultar al forero, pero lleva razón en lo que dice.
> 
> Hace pastiches, lo increíble es lo bien que los integra o les da una coherencia lumínica.



No te preocupes, ya se que es un panchito subnormal, en ignorados está desde hace mucho.


----------



## vinavil (8 Dic 2022)

ESC dijo:


> El sector está en la mierda. A nivel cultural nadie se lo toma en serio en este país.





Más bien es que el consumidor final no tiene criterio, y al intermediario le viene bien ahorrarse el dinero. Por eso tanta gente puede malvivir de ello.


----------



## Gigatrón (8 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> El sector está en la mierda desde hace por lo menos 25 años. En la época en la que le decías a alguien que eras ilustrador y no tenían ni puta idea de que era eso, ganabas en un mes el sueldo anual de cualquier otro trabajador.
> Hasta que los programas digitales inundaron el mercado laboral de "artistas".
> 
> Pintar en tradicional no es residual sino más bien todo lo contrario (al menos fuera de España). Las tiendas de materiales que desaparecieron en su mayoría a finales de los 90 están otra vez en auge desde hace unos años.



Justamente, los programas digitales han inundado el mercado de artistas, por eso digo que el tradicional es residual. Las nuevas generaciones pintan en su mayoría en digital (Photoshop, painter, procreate). Conozco gente que funciona bien en digital. Eso sí, auténticos cracks, que nacieron con un lápiz en la mano y con muchos años en el sector, que además crecieron y aprendieron en el tradicional.

Desconozco cómo está el extranjero. Yo mismo he vendido alguna acuarelilla por aquí y por allá, aunque cosas de poca monta...


----------



## ESC (8 Dic 2022)

Kareo dijo:


> Al tiempo que las marcas ya no necesiten fotógrafos porque la IA ya hará la composición del producto que le pongan o ropa con modelos que ni existan. Música creada por artistas que no existen. Y lo de escribir código en el lenguaje que le pidas me parece brutal (esto a raíz del chatbot ese).



Dado cómo está el sector, ser ilustrador es casi sinónimo de ser un mercenario woke.



Decipher dijo:


> No te preocupes, ya se que es un panchito subnormal, en ignorados está desde hace mucho.



Yendo al tema en cuestión, si no hace pastiches, no sé cómo diablos está interpretando una serie de ilustraciones, no alcanzo a comprenderlo.


----------



## vinavil (8 Dic 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> En España se publican cerca de 100.000 libros al año, me refiero a libros con ISBN. Leyendo dos por semana, necesitarías unos 75 años para leerte solo lo de un año.





Si supieras la cantidad de esos ejemplares que se mandan a la trituradora ibas a alucinar.

Un ejemplar se tiraba antiguamente en la sección de novedades de una librería perfectamente un año, ahora dura un mes. 
Se ha adoptado el "modo cárnica" absolutamente en todos los sectores.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (8 Dic 2022)

Ya hemos conseguido que el rebaño acepte que los ordenadores hagan "creaciones artísticas" (aunque no lo sean). Vamos avanzando a toda velocidad en el transhumanismo, no sin la *INEFABLE* ayuda del rebaño y su entrega al progresismo.

Atención:



ominae dijo:


> Es una creación artistica


----------



## nelsoncito (8 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en Reddit y es completamente flipante.
> Cualquier persona ahora puede crear un cómic en unas horas, algo que antes llevarías semanas o meses.



¿Y eso cómo se hace? Tengo varios guiones de cómic y me da un palo tremendo dibujarlos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (8 Dic 2022)

pena ninguna. La mayoria de dibujantes de comics son izmierdosos

que se jodan


----------



## Decipher (8 Dic 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Dado cómo está el sector, ser ilustrador es casi sinónimo de ser un mercenario woke.
> 
> 
> 
> Yendo al tema en cuestión, si no hace pastiches, no sé cómo diablos está interpretando una serie de ilustraciones, no alcanzo a comprenderlo.



Ve el estilo y lo interpreta. Por eso los que dicen "no es capaz de auténtica creatividad" se equivocan. El proceso no es diferente del de cualquier otro artista, nadie crea nada de la nada. Algunos artistas ya estan reclamando que les paguen derechos de autor por usar sus ilustraciones en las bases de datos de estos programas.

De hecho hace bastantes años ya leia monólogos de humor hechos por IAs que aunque aún se notaba la torpeza ya alucinabas de que realmente fuesen graciosos.

Me parecen flipantes las capturas de pantalla de películas inexistentes...


----------



## ESC (8 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Más bien es que el consumidor final no tiene criterio, y al intermediario le viene bien ahorrarse el dinero. Por eso tanta gente puede malvivir de ello.



Es un asunto complejo, ciertamente. Generalizando, no me queda más remedio que señalar que ese "intermediario" también suele despreciar profundamente al sector. 

Generalizando, claro.


----------



## ESC (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ve el estilo y lo interpreta. Por eso los que dicen "no es capaz de auténtica creatividad" se equivocan. El proceso no es diferente del de cualquier otro artista, nadie crea nada de la nada. Algunos artistas ya estan reclamando que les paguen derechos de autor por usar sus ilustraciones en las bases de datos de estos programas.
> 
> Me parecen flipantes las capturas de pantalla de películas inexistentes...



Lo que he tratado de comprender es cómo funciona dicha interpretación, en fin, los resultados son ciertamente asombrosos.


----------



## ESC (8 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> pena ninguna. La mayoria de dibujantes de comics son izmierdosos
> 
> que se jodan



Aunque no lo seas, la deriva cultural woke todo lo inunda. 

Se encuentra mucho más arraigada de lo que uno puede llegar a pensar. Somos una sociedad altamente contradictoria a ese respecto.


----------



## bondiappcc (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Esperaba que tardase unos 20 años, pero no. Todos a la cola del paro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿a dónde hay que entrar?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (8 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Si supieras la cantidad de esos ejemplares que se mandan a la trituradora ibas a alucinar.
> 
> Un ejemplar se tiraba antiguamente en la sección de novedades de una librería perfectamente un año, ahora dura un mes.
> Se ha adoptado el "modo cárnica" absolutamente en todos los sectores.



Y si no es de editorial gorda, el distribuidor no lo mueve y lo acaba devolviendo a la editorial. Es un misterio cómo sobreviven tantas pequeñas editoriales en España, exceptuando cuatro de ellas con temáticas hiperespecíficas y clientes muy militantes.


----------



## Ibar (8 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en Reddit y es completamente flipante.
> Cualquier persona ahora puede crear un cómic en unas horas, algo que antes llevarías semanas o meses.



La IA todavía tiene ciertos problemas. La IA puede olvidar ciertos elementos de un personaje al cambiarlos de postura (un cinturón, los zapatos, la pupila del ojo, etc)

Aquí se ven varios errores como manos amorfas, el peinado no siempre sigue el mismo patrón, le falta la pupila al de arriba a la derecha, las botas no son idénticas, las pulseras cambian, la hebilla del pantalón desaparece, etc


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (8 Dic 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Vamos hacia el ocio necio.



Vamos hacia un mundo en el que se generará automáticamente contenido personalizado para tener a cada individuo entretenido el 100% del tiempo que no pase en algún trabajo absurdo e innecesario creado artificialmente.


----------



## DEREC (8 Dic 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Lo haran en un futuro, cuando lo cojan la gente de ADOBE o similares que entiendan a los artistas, los programadores este tipo de cosas son cosas que no entienden, la gente que dibuja, hace efectos especiales etc.. etc.. piensa en imagenes y necesita de una herramienta que le permita sacar lo que tienen en la cabeza. No creo que sea muy dificil de implementar, de hecho podrian hacerlo ahora mismo, es decir, señalar a la IA donde hay que poner el personaje, que tipo de gestos etc.. etc.. y con eso ya tienes un monton ganado.



Yo creo que puedes decirle perfectamente lo que quieres, si lo puedes imaginar lo puedes escribir. Y ademas, si no te gusta, puedes sacar 1000 iteraciones en 1 segundo hasta que alguna te convenza.


----------



## hijodepantera (8 Dic 2022)

Probar con:
Pablo iglesias sapeshifter satanic among a mountain of corpses yuri shwedoff stile.
Flipareis.


----------



## DEREC (8 Dic 2022)

ESC dijo:


> No hace falta insultar al forero, pero lleva razón en lo que dice.
> 
> Hace pastiches, lo increíble es lo bien que los integra o les da una coherencia lumínica.



Y que más dá que el sea un copia-pega si el resultado es bueno? A ver si te crees que los ilustradores se ponen ellos solos enfrente de una hoja en blanco. Tiraran de Google para pillar ideas como todo hijo de vecino, eso cuando no lo fusilan directamente.


----------



## Solitario (8 Dic 2022)

Justo llevo unos días probando con esto de las IA, os dejo algunas de las que hice probando porque para que salga algo chulo tienes que poner muchos Tags:


----------



## notengodeudas (8 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en Reddit y es completamente flipante.
> Cualquier persona ahora puede crear un cómic en unas horas, algo que antes llevarías semanas o meses.



Jamás las IA lograrán las cotas de demigrancia de los de @Penitenciagite!! , el cual puede estar tranquilo.


----------



## Lubinillo (8 Dic 2022)

Habría que hacer un monumento a quien inventó tal maravilla de la modernidad. O una pica mejor.


----------



## ESC (8 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Y que más dá que el sea un copia-pega si el resultado es bueno? A ver si te crees que los ilustradores se ponen ellos solos enfrente de una hoja en blanco. Tiraran de Google para pillar ideas como todo hijo de vecino, eso cuando no lo fusilan directamente.



Lo dice como si yo mismo no hubiese mostrado admiración por los resultados. 

Pues sí.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (8 Dic 2022)

En un par de años tendremos este mismo nivel pero en animación y en procesamiento de sonido. Se podrán montar películas con la calidad de Pixar en un par de semanas.
Parece utópico pero no, la disrrupción de esto es brutal.


----------



## Charlie_69 (8 Dic 2022)

Y solo acaba de empezar, la evolucion ha sido brutal, hace 2 meses no era capaz de dibujarte una cara (y casi ninguna forma) reconocible y ahora mira...


----------



## Charlie_69 (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charlie_69 (8 Dic 2022)

cuando le dije que se hiciera un autoretrato hace eso


----------



## Saco de papas (8 Dic 2022)

Se os va la olla si creéis que una máquina va a sustituir a un ilustrador profesional.

Además, que mérito tiene eso?

Yo quiero un libro de ilustración de ( por poner un ejemplo ) de Giger, no un libro hecho por un puto programa de ordenador..

No tendría ningún valor para mí.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (8 Dic 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Se os va la olla si creéis que una máquina va a sustituir a un ilustrador profesional.



No solo los va a sustituir, ya lo está haciendo. Hay revistas que incluyen ya portadas hechas en IA. Hoy mismo, no en unos años.


----------



## Henry Rearden (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kenthomi (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Esperaba que tardase unos 20 años, pero no. Todos a la cola del paro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pasada


----------



## jotace (8 Dic 2022)

Mi hijo lleva desde el verano haciendo cosas con inteligencia artificial, ya le he dicho que nos iremos todos al paro.


----------



## Saco de papas (8 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> No solo los va a sustituir, ya lo está haciendo. Hay revistas que incluyen ya portadas hechas en IA. Hoy mismo, no en unos años.



Y mí qué? si eso es producción industrial.. no tiene ningún valor salvo el del consumo rancio diario.

Dile a Norma Comics que meta ia en vez de contratar ilustradores... quiebra al día siguiente.

No ves que eso tiene su clientela fiel, y muchos de ellos compran esos libros porque sabe quien está detrás dibujando...


----------



## lapetus (8 Dic 2022)

Sin los dibujantes no habría sido posible entrenar la IA con miles de ejemplos para que asocie palabras a dibujos.
Todo lo que ésta IA genera es derivado de los dibujos con los que fue entrenada. No se puede decir que sean obras totalmente originales.
Además es posible que haya vulneraciones de derechos de autor.


----------



## lapetus (8 Dic 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> Y los derechos de autor? Para la empresa de la IA o para el que escribe el texto?



Para los que hicieron los dibujos originales del conjunto de datos de entrenamiento.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (8 Dic 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Para los que hicieron los dibujos originales del conjunto de datos de entrenamiento.



Ni de coña.. están entrenados con decenas de millones de imágenes.. probablemente en un futuro se cree un chiringuito como la SGAE con las canciones, pero al día de hoy, lo que generes es tuyo (si lo registras)


----------



## Cicciolino (8 Dic 2022)

Dibujar es de maricones.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (8 Dic 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Y mí qué? si eso es producción industrial.. no tiene ningún valor salvo el del consumo rancio diario.
> 
> Dile a Norma Comics que meta ia en vez de contratar ilustradores... quiebra al día siguiente.
> 
> No ves que eso tiene su clientela fiel, y muchos de ellos compran esos libros porque sabe quien está detrás dibujando...



La misma clientela que tienen los discos de vinilo.. alguno los compra, pero en comparación con Spotify, no existen.
Y con respecto a los modelos de entrenamiento, ya se están usando imágenes generadas por IA para el entrenamiento (en la V4b por ejemplo). O sea que los dibujantes ya ni para entrenar serán necesarios..


----------



## lapetus (8 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Ni de coña.. están entrenados con decenas de millones de imágenes.. probablemente en un futuro se cree un chiringuito como la SGAE con las canciones, pero al día de hoy, lo que generes es tuyo (si lo registras)



Pero esas imágenes de entrenamiento, ¿se han cogido a las bravas como github hizo con el código de entrenamiento de Copilot, mucho proveniente de repositorios privados de usuarios que no han dado permiso?
Microsoft está siendo demandada por esto. 

Si tu como empresa vas a hacer negocio con MI arte o derivados, yo como autor tengo unos derechos, o no.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (8 Dic 2022)

Los hilos sobre IA son sin duda la cumbre actual del cuñadismo burbujil


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Dic 2022)

Estoy viendo ilustraciones hechas con el programa de IA Midjourney y todos los dibujantes se van a ir al paro


Esperaba que tardase unos 20 años, pero no. Todos a la cola del paro. https://www.reddit.com/r/midjourney/ Por ejemplo ilustraciones de una inexistente película de Terminator al estilo de Katsuhiro Otomo




www.burbuja.info







*Baby Batman in Istanbul*



​



V4 Showcase
*Male Yakuza member with glowing cybernetic tattoos*
​








LOS RAMONES COMO BEBES​
​


Showcase
*Polaroids of people posing with stuff*








​


----------



## rafabogado (8 Dic 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Pos mu bien.
> Pero cuando tú ves un Corben, un Segrelles, un Moebius, un Pratt, un Roger Dean, sabes a quién estás viendo: a un artista con un estilo personal y único.
> 
> Por algo el arte siempre será arte.



O un @Penitenciagite!!


----------



## Decipher (8 Dic 2022)

Algunos son flipantes.


----------



## Saco de papas (8 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> La misma clientela que tienen los discos de vinilo.. alguno los compra, pero en comparación con Spotify, no existen.
> Y con respecto a los modelos de entrenamiento, ya se están usando imágenes generadas por IA para el entrenamiento (en la V4b por ejemplo). O sea que los dibujantes ya ni para entrenar serán necesarios..



Man, tengo amigos trabajando ahí, en esa editorial.. eso de la ia les hace mucha gracia.

Los pondrán de relleno en una de estas estanterías.

Sección libros hechos por robots, en plan exótico:







Les vendrá bien para subir ventas, pero poco más.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (8 Dic 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Pero esas imágenes de entrenamiento, ¿se han cogido a las bravas como github hizo con el código de entrenamiento de Copilot, mucho proveniente de repositorios privados de usuarios que no han dado permiso?
> Microsoft está siendo demandada por esto.
> 
> Si tu como empresa vas a hacer negocio con MI arte o derivados, yo como autor tengo unos derechos, o no.



A las bravas de internet.. pero en realidad las usan de "inspiración" para entrenar el modelo, no estan usando realmente la imagen. Si tu eres fanático de los Beatles, y compones una canción nueva que no les copia pero tiene "su estilo", no tienes que pagar derechos de nada. Simplemente te estás inspirando en la canción. Esto es lo mismo.


----------



## davitin (8 Dic 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> El creador de arte desde ahora es cualquiera que escribe el texto que debe crear la IA. Antes hacían falta años de estudio de anatomía humana, color, técnicas...
> 
> Por eso pienso que el subsector que puede subsistir es el del tradicional, gente que pinta a óleo, acuarelistas de los buenos...



Le pones un brazo robótico con un pincel a la IA y te lo hace también.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (8 Dic 2022)

A ver, la ilustración no va a desparecer, se mantendrá como un arte. En YouTube tienes un tío muy conocido que hace impresiones japonesas a partir de tablas de cerezo, como se hacía hace 200 años y se gana la vida. Pero es uno. Aquí lo que hablamos es de que van a sobrar artistas a cascoporro. Todos los que piensen empezar Bellas Artes o similares ahora deberían pensarlo 2 veces..


----------



## Saco de papas (8 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> A ver, la ilustración no va a desparecer, se mantendrá como un arte. En YouTube tienes un tío muy conocido que hace impresiones japonesas a partir de tablas de cerezo, como se hacía hace 200 años y se gana la vida. Pero es uno. Aquí lo que hablamos es de que van a sobrar artistas a cascoporro. *Todos los que piensen empezar Bellas Artes o similares ahora deberían pensarlo 2 veces.*.



Claro que sí campeón.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (8 Dic 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Claro que sí campeón.



Es simple.. métete en Zaask, Tarifaria o cualquier otro foro en el que se ofrezcan servicios de ilustración. Hasta ahora se cobraban por portadas unos 15 euros por hora (100-300 euros de acuerdo al estilo de trabajo) lo cual ya era una miseria.
Ahora el precio va a empieza a tender a CERO. Ya ese tipo de trabajo no te compensa encargarlo, generas tu mismo 20 modelos y te quedas con el que más te gusta (o como mucho, lo encargarás a un experto en prompts que te cobrará 20 euros..)


----------



## ueee3 (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Esperaba que tardase unos 20 años, pero no. Todos a la cola del paro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es increíble.


----------



## lapetus (8 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> en realidad las usan de "inspiración" para entrenar el modelo



De inspiración nada. Las redes neuronales se tienen que ajustar a los datos de entrenamiento. Son capaces de almacenar una representación de las imágenes originales. No las imágenes completas, sino pequeños fragmentos. Así que aunque la imagen original no exista en ninguna parte, hay una obra derivada almacenada.

Es como si yo hago una foto de la Gioconda y la presento a un concurso de fotografía. Sí, como fotografía a lo mejor nadie la había hecho antes, pero el mérito de la obra es todo de Leonardo.

Para mi es un robo por parte de la empresa. Ellos no han hecho más que coger lo que otros han hecho (y posiblemente incluso la arquitectura de la red no sea original).


----------



## vinavil (8 Dic 2022)

‘Wild West’ of Generative AI Poses Novel Copyright Questions (1)


The rapid rise of artificial intelligence applications has left the burgeoning industry reckoning with how the powerful new technology interacts with copyright laws that govern everything from source code to art prints.




news.bloomberglaw.com







*El "Salvaje Oeste" de la IA generativa plantea preguntas novedosas sobre derechos de autor (1)*



"Si entrenas a la IA para hacer obras similares a Picasso, u obras similares a Mondrian, y hace una que sea lo suficientemente similar, eso podría ser una reclamación por infracción de derechos de autor", dijo Mark Lemley, director del Programa de Derecho, Ciencia y Tecnología de la Facultad de Derecho de Stanford.

*Los demandantes que pueden demostrar que la IA tuvo acceso a su trabajo podrían presentar reclamaciones de infracción exitosas, según Justin McNaughton, socio de Cruz-Abrams Seigel LLC. "Entonces la única pregunta es si es sustancialmente similar".*



"Alex Touma, abogado de Allen & Overy LLP, dijo que la falta de precedentes legales ha hecho de todo esto "una zona gris".

"La ley estadounidense no ha abordado realmente los conjuntos de datos de IA de capacitación y si algo de eso puede estar permitido en virtud de las pruebas transformadoras y el uso justo", dijo Touma. "No creo que mucho de esto haya sido probado todavía en el sistema judicial".

*McNaughton dijo que las futuras demandas por infracción podrían dirigirse no solo a los creadores de programas de IA, sino a cualquier persona que pueda tratar de comercializar los resultados.*

























Exploring 12 Million of the 2.3 Billion Images Used to Train Stable Diffusion's Image Generator - Waxy.org


What images were used to train Stable Diffusion's text-to-image AI model? I worked with Simon Willison to make a data browser to explore and search a sample of 12 million images.




waxy.org







"Sabemos que las imágenes subtituladas utilizadas para Stable Diffusion fueron raspadas de la web, pero ¿de dónde? Indexamos los 12 millones de imágenes de nuestra muestra por dominio para averiguarlo.

Casi la mitad de las imágenes, alrededor del 47 %, se obtuviste de solo 100 dominios, y el mayor número de imágenes provenían de Pinterest. Más de un millón de imágenes, o el 8,5 % del conjunto de datos total, se raspan de la CDN pinimg.com de Pinterest.

Las plataformas de contenido generadas por los usuarios eran una gran fuente de datos de imagen. Los blogs alojados en WordPress en wp.com y wordpress.com representaron 819 mil imágenes juntas, o el 6,8 % de todas las imágenes. Otros sitios de fotos, arte y blogs incluyeron 232 mil imágenes de Smugmug, 146 mil de Blogspot, 121 mil imágenes de Flickr, 67 mil imágenes de DeviantArt, 74 mil de Wikimedia, 48k de 500px y 28 mil de Tumblr.

Los sitios de compras estaban bien representados. El segundo dominio más grande fue Fine Art America, que vende impresiones artísticas y carteles, con 698k imágenes (5,8%) en el conjunto de datos. 244k imágenes vinieron de Shopify, 189k cada una de Wix y Squarespace, 90k de Redbubble y poco más de 47k de Etsy."




laion-aesthetic-6pls: images: 12,096,835 rows


----------



## Gigatrón (8 Dic 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Le pones un brazo robótico con un pincel a la IA y te lo hace también.



No sé si es vacile, ironía, sí lo dice en serio o qué, en cualquier caso me voy a echar la siesta


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (8 Dic 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> De inspiración nada. Las redes neuronales se tienen que ajustar a los datos de entrenamiento. Son capaces de almacenar una representación de las imágenes originales. No las imágenes completas, sino pequeños fragmentos. Así que aunque la imagen original no exista en ninguna parte, hay una obra derivada almacenada.
> 
> Es como si yo hago una foto de la Gioconda y la presento a un concurso de fotografía. Sí, como fotografía a lo mejor nadie la había hecho antes, pero el mérito de la obra es todo de Leonardo.
> 
> Para mi es un robo por parte de la empresa. Ellos no han hecho más que coger lo que otros han hecho (y posiblemente incluso la arquitectura de la red no sea original).



Nop. Los modelos de difusión no almacenan ningún "pedacito" de imagen, almacenan modelos matemáticos que representan características de la imagen.
Que es un robo? Puede ser, pero entonces Bruno Mars o Justin Timberlake también están robando a Michael Jackson por inspirarse en su estilo.. o los cocineros con estrella Michelin están robando al que inventó la nouvelle couisine francesa..
Lo dicho, al final seguro que ponen un impuesto tipo SGAE a estos.modelos, pero solo será para recaudar como siempre..


----------



## vinavil (8 Dic 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Es increíble.





No es increíble. Es un collage con imágenes robadas.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (8 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> Más bien habría que cobrarles derechos de autor.
> Esos programas deberían llamarse "Fusilator".



Veo que estás puesto en el tema... xD


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (8 Dic 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> De inspiración nada. Las redes neuronales se tienen que ajustar a los datos de entrenamiento. Son capaces de almacenar una representación de las imágenes originales. No las imágenes completas, sino pequeños fragmentos. Así que aunque la imagen original no exista en ninguna parte, hay una obra derivada almacenada.
> 
> Es como si yo hago una foto de la Gioconda y la presento a un concurso de fotografía. Sí, como fotografía a lo mejor nadie la había hecho antes, pero el mérito de la obra es todo de Leonardo.
> 
> Para mi es un robo por parte de la empresa. Ellos no han hecho más que coger lo que otros han hecho (y posiblemente incluso la arquitectura de la red no sea original).



Otro puesto en el tema.

Tenemos a auténticos expertos del algoritmo Stable Diffusion por aquí...

Eso sí, leerse el paper y ver cómo funciona, ya si eso mañana. Pero soltar gilipolleces al cual más de analfabeto, eso cuesta poco.


----------



## lapetus (8 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Nop. Los modelos de difusión no almacenan ningún "pedacito" de imagen, almacenan modelos matemáticos que representan características de la imagen.
> Que es un robo? Puede ser, pero entonces Bruno Mars o Justin Timberlake también están robando a Michael Jackson por inspirarse en su estilo.. o los cocineros con estrella Michelin están robando al que inventó la nouvelle couisine francesa..
> Lo dicho, al final seguro que ponen un impuesto tipo SGAE a estos.modelos, pero solo será para recaudar como siempre..



Claro que almacenan, sino no podrían generar. Almacenan trocitos, pero no clavado de la imagen original. Máscaras de pixels. Trazos. Curvas. Generalizaciones. Pero a veces trozos grandes, como la jeta de Keanu:






Incluso marcas de agua enteras, prueba de que han mangado imágenes sin permiso:


----------



## Fondomarino (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Y los actores de doblaje igual. Otros que se van al paro, ya hay programas de voz para hacer los doblajes.



Y los traductores. Es una carrera que cada vez tendrá menos oportunidades de empleo


----------



## macready (8 Dic 2022)

voy a tener que aprender machine learning.


----------



## DEREC (8 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> No es increíble. Es un collage con imágenes robadas.



Ilustrador con el Ass on Fire.


----------



## Indiferencia (8 Dic 2022)

Alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar estas imágenes?


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> El creador de arte desde ahora es cualquiera que escribe el texto que debe crear la IA. Antes hacían falta años de estudio de anatomía humana, color, técnicas...
> 
> Por eso pienso que el subsector que puede subsistir es el del tradicional, gente que pinta a óleo, acuarelistas de los buenos...



lo mejor que se puede hacer actualmente, es prepararse para el nuevo mundo que está a punto de implosionar.

Perder el tiempo de vida en adquirir destrezas o estudiar profesiones difíciles que no podrán competir con la tecnología es absurdo.

No solo desaparecerán cajeras de supermercado y cualquier trabajo por el estilo, también arquitectos, diseñadores, médicos, cirujanos...

ser médico es difícil para los humanos pero una simple base de datos para el big data que tendrá en cuenta millones de diagnósticos con los mismos síntomas que se hayan publicado en internet. Los robots ya hace años que son mucho más precisos que los mejores cirujanos .

las fuerzas de seguridad, desaparecerán por completo. Los policías serán reemplazados por cámaras en cada esquina que lean el rostro de la gente y esa será nuestra identidad. El miedo de estar permanentemente localizado hará que no se cometan delitos. Los humanos en los ejércitos no tendrán cabida, puesto que entre robots, drones, misiles ... ¿ quién va a combatir en trincheras ?

La guerra de Ucrania tiene como finalidad desviar miles de millones de dinero público a la industria armamentística de la misma manera que el coronavirus se montó para el beneficio de las farmacéuticas. Esas son las nuevas guerras cuya razón es el saqueo de los pueblos.

Solo espero que también sustituyan también a los políticos y jueces .









El gasto de la UE en Defensa alcanza un récord histórico: 214.000 millones


La Unión Europea realizó un gasto militar récord en 2021 con una inversión total de 214.000 millones de euros, un 6 por ciento más que el año anterior, siguiendo la tendencia al alza de los últimos siete años, según recoge el informe anual de la Agencia de Defensa Europea (EDA, por sus siglas en...




www.elboletin.com










Todos los trabajos serán para los robots. Taylorismo, Fordismo y Toyotismo no previeron la inteligencia artificial e internet .


https://www.xataka.com/legislacion-y-derechos/esta-jueza-ia-sus-respuestas-parecen-bastante-imparciales-ventajas-problemas-sustituir-a-jueces-robots La IA ya se ha implantado en la Justicia, pero por el momento como apoyo. Esta herramienta basada en la jueza Ginsburg es llamativa y es uno de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fondomarino (8 Dic 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Seguiras pudiendo crear obras de arte, simplemente la maquina eliminara el tedioso trabajo de pintar, tener que aprender algo tan dificil, al que eliminaran no es al creador de arte sino al "operario de taller" que hacia las tares repetitivas para dibujar o pintar, trabajos repetitivos en 3D y programas complejos.



Los artistas (Los de verdad) seguirán creando. Antes con pinceles, pigmento y lienzo. Ahora, aplicando su creatividad a lo que hace la IA para modificarlo,mezclarlo, filtrarlo y ajustarlo. El arte será distinto pero seguirá existiendo.


----------



## Burbujo II (8 Dic 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Pos mu bien.
> Pero cuando tú ves un Corben, un Segrelles, un Moebius, un Pratt, un Roger Dean, sabes a quién estás viendo: a un artista con un estilo personal y único.
> 
> Por algo el arte siempre será arte.



Ese es el tema.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (8 Dic 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Claro que almacenan, sino no podrían generar. Almacenan trocitos, pero no clavado de la imagen original. Máscaras de pixels. Trazos. Curvas. Generalizaciones. Pero a veces trozos grandes, como la jeta de Keanu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 es solo matemáticas, nada de imágenes. La cara de Keanu sale porque el modelo se "inspiró" más en sus fotos..


----------



## etsai (8 Dic 2022)

Como mola el Terminator de Otomo, dan ganas de leerse el hipotético manga.


----------



## vinavil (8 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Ilustrador con el Ass on Fire.







Hace más de dos lustros que ya no me dedico a eso.


----------



## Aurkitu (8 Dic 2022)

A mi también me sorprendió que se llegase a ese nivel, tan pronto, y en uno de los campos más creativo-imaginativo del ser humano. Al final es copiar y recrear estilos, y son reproducidos, adaptados efectivamente. Si los ilustradores están vivos pueden pedir que los quiten de la base de aprendizaje del algoritmo de turno y dejarlo a un nivel patético -ese será el único camino-.

A los que ya están en la industria o tienen un recorrido-nombre no creo que les afecte demasiado en el final de sus carreras, algunos con menos recorrido se adaptarán y usarán por un tiempo las opciones que se les abren para acortar tiempos y sacar más trabajos, otros muchos _sin don_ se sumarán al carro. En unos lustros se reducirá aún más la posibilidad de introducirse en el mundillo por habilidades propias naturales. A mi sinceramente me parece triste que en estos campos, los críos que hoy tienen 5 años, lo tengan tan crudo para desarrollar esas habilidades inherentes a un ser humano _con chispa_ -Música, ilustración, escritura, idiomas...lógica- y poder vivir de ellas en su etapa adulta. El resultado será el que estamos siguiendo: una especie mentalmente atrofiada de mediocres con ínfulas de ilustrador, músico o lo que sea.


----------



## Apophis (8 Dic 2022)

Los que decís que la IA nos reemplazará no tenéis ni puta idea de quienes sois ni en qué mundo vivís.

Tenemos conciencia, la IA no la tiene ni la tendrá jamás. Podemos crear algo de la nada, la IA solo puede crear lo que se le ha programado. Podemos sentir emociones, una IA nunca podrá sentir nada.

La IA es una extensión de nosotros, pero no un reemplazo. Nada puede reemplazar al ser humano en esencia, solo en forma.

Sin dibujantes que aporten creatividad, la IA entraría en un bucle combinando la información que conoce de todas las formas posibles. Algunas combinaciones serán buenas, pero nunca tendrán la complejidad de la mente humana, para eso necesitas tener una conciencia capaz de sentir dolor y placer. La conciencia aporta un "plus" a las creaciones artísticas, que no se puede describir en palabras, pero se siente. Ninguna IA podrá crear Watchmen en todas sus dimensiones. Podrá crear el estilo de dibujo, pero los personajes no tendrán coherencia ni profundidad filosófica.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Dic 2022)

Pedid a la IA que haga a Macarena Olona con tetones de vaca lechera y esnifando coca


----------



## AmericanSamoa (8 Dic 2022)

Esto es lo que hace cuando le digo que imite esta imagen:







Atención a la _peaso_ "inteligensia artifisial":






Acabo antes pintando yo a mano lo que quiero que intentando hacer que una web entienda lo que le estoy pidiendo. Porque una web es eso: una web. No tiene ningún tipo de "inteligencia", ni artificial ni natural.

La web busca en Internet las palabras clave y te defeca una mierda infumable para que venga el mongoloide de @Decipher (qué puedes esperar de un subser que venera a otro subser como Pablo Motos) defeque su hilo de rigor diciendo que los ilustradores compiten con esa MIERDA.

Y alguno se atreve a llamar a eso "arte".

TE

CA

GAS.


----------



## Migue111 (8 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> En un par de años tendremos este mismo nivel pero en animación y en procesamiento de sonido. Se podrán montar películas con la calidad de Pixar en un par de semanas.
> Parece utópico pero no, la disrrupción de esto es brutal.



Si, eso llegara. Quiza un paso aun mas grande seria que la IA pudiera ver y entender una pelicula y decidir si es buena / interesante, o no. Y en base a eso, generar millones o trillones de peliculas en segundos y elegir las mejores. Quiza pronto podremos ver una pelicula completa de una IA.
Estamos asistiendo a algo grande, igual como fue Internet, o las Computadoras en su momento.

Ya concucen coches mejor que los humanos. Y luego si este tema de la IA se aplica a trabajos, o limpieza de hogar, cocinar... que el robot pueda entender su entorno y aprender y mejorar.... pues me pregunto que trabajos no podra hacer.
Y por supuesto podrian sustituir algun dia a los inutiles politicos, pero me temo que quiza esa sea la ultima profesion que sustituiran.

Quiza los trabajos que queden en unas decadas sean: programadores, medicos, y directores de empresas especializadas, y todos estos usen la IA como ayuda. Y poco mas...


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Dic 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Man, tengo amigos trabajando ahí, en esa editorial.. eso de la ia les hace mucha gracia.
> 
> Los pondrán de relleno en una de estas estanterías.
> 
> ...



Viendo esa foto, lo primero que me viene a la cabeza es un videoclub de VHS y Beta.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (8 Dic 2022)

Llevo unos días probando Stable Diffusion y aunque no es la IA más avanzada creo que sé más o menos por donde van los tiros. Hay composiciones muy complejas que se pueden hacer con mucho curro, haciendo elementos por separado, fusionado, etc. El tema de la semántica para dar con imágenes buenas es poco menos que brujería, hay términos que funcionan y otros no pero no hay reglas ni otra alternativa que ver lo que hacen otros o probar, probar y probar.

Luego está el tema de la legalidad de obtener beneficio económico. Realmente no sabes hasta qué punto el resultado se parece a algún diseño de un artista cuyo trabajo haya sido usado para entrenar a la IA. No es muy seguro que digamos salvo que lo uses como una herramienta más para trabajar más rápido. Segadores -> cosechadora


----------



## Saco de papas (8 Dic 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Viendo esa foto, lo primero que me viene a la cabeza es un videoclub de VHS y Beta.



Joder no pues no hay npcs frikis comprando todo eso...

... aunque sea solo para ponerlo de fondo del stream del twich para posturear, aunque no hayan leído ni la 2a página.

Piensa también, que eso es el típico regalo mierder barato a que todo el mundo recurre para quedar bien.


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo mejor que se puede hacer actualmente, es prepararse para el nuevo mundo que está a punto de implosionar.
> 
> Perder el tiempo de vida en adquirir destrezas o estudiar profesiones difíciles que no podrán competir con la tecnología es absurdo.
> 
> ...



Creo que las profesiones que aguantarán mejor el embiste de las AI serán aquellas que reúnan requisitos como:
- Desplazamientos in situ imprescindible para dar un servicio.
- Trabajo físico
- Trato con personas, persuasión, negociación... etc

El resto, lo tienen crudo por la tendencia que lleva esto, sobretodo aquellas profesiones que sean 100% trabajo intelectual.


----------



## Decipher (8 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> A las bravas de internet.. pero en realidad las usan de "inspiración" para entrenar el modelo, no estan usando realmente la imagen. Si tu eres fanático de los Beatles, y compones una canción nueva que no les copia pero tiene "su estilo", no tienes que pagar derechos de nada. Simplemente te estás inspirando en la canción. Esto es lo mismo.



No cuando es una empresa y lo monetiza. Aquí si que hay posibilidades bastante claras de poder reclamar.


----------



## vinavil (8 Dic 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Pos mu bien.
> Pero cuando tú ves un Corben, un Segrelles, un Moebius, un Pratt, un Roger Dean, sabes a quién estás viendo: a un artista con un estilo personal y único.
> 
> Por algo el arte siempre será arte.






Hace poco vi un post hilarante en Twitter. Un español que acusaba a una IA de plagiarle el trabajo. El pavo puso una imagen (un encargo publicitario publicado) y la de una imagen generada.
Lo cierto es que las dos imágenes eran casi clavadas, pero lo mas llamativo de todo era que la autoría de ambas imágenes parecía ser 100% atribuible a Jean Giraud. Incluso encontré una ilustración suya casi igual a las otras dos.

Un internauta que se percato de lo mismo que yo, le pregunto en inglés muy educadamente si su trabajo se inspiraba en la obra de Moebius, y va el otro y empeza a irse por los cerros de Úbeda contando que se inspiraba en la obra de no sé que otros dos dibujantes. 


Manda cojones que el único que tenía derecho a reclamar algo allí estaba muerto.





Va a haber unos líos judiciales la mar de entretenidos los próximos años con lo de la IA.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (8 Dic 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Creo que las profesiones que aguantarán mejor el embiste de las AI serán aquellas que reúnan requisitos como:
> - Desplazamientos in situ imprescindible para dar un servicio.
> - Trabajo físico
> - Trato con personas, persuasión, negociación... etc
> ...








Paradoja de Moravec - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Todo esto está más que estudiado.


----------



## Decipher (8 Dic 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Creo que las profesiones que aguantarán mejor el embiste de las AI serán aquellas que reúnan requisitos como:
> - Desplazamientos in situ imprescindible para dar un servicio.
> - Trabajo físico
> - Trato con personas, persuasión, negociación... etc
> ...



Tiene gracia porque eran precisamente los cabezones con gafasculodebotella los que se pensaban que iban a ser los curritos los prescindibles y no ellos y a este paso sustituyen antes a los programadores y médicos que a los camioneros, no digamos ya fontaneros.


----------



## carpetano (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Napoleón de Stanley Kubrick



Como aficionado a la historia bélica, me parece horrible, las caras (3ª foto), son todas iguales, es la misma cara desde diferentes ángulos, y esos sombreros son fantasiosos, irreales, no sé de donde los ha sacado


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (8 Dic 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> A mi sinceramente me parece triste que en estos campos, los críos que hoy tienen 5 años, lo tengan tan crudo para desarrollar esas habilidades inherentes a un ser humano _con chispa_ -Música, ilustración, escritura, idiomas...lógica- y poder vivir de ellas en su etapa adulta. El resultado será el que estamos siguiendo: una especie mentalmente atrofiada de mediocres con ínfulas de ilustrador, músico o lo que sea.



Ten en cuenta que en el mundo de los imitadores del estilo manga y la música reggaeton, nadie se va a dar cuenta.



Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> No es muy seguro que digamos salvo que lo uses como una herramienta más para trabajar más rápido. Segadores -> cosechadora



Ya se da en el campo editorial y la investigación, se han acabado los becarios y los "negros" que escriben textos genéricos.


Migue111 dijo:


> Y por supuesto podrian sustituir algun dia a los inutiles policitos, pero me temo que quiza esa sea la ultima profesion que sustituiran.



Podrían tomar decisiones basadas en tendencias o en evidencias basadas en tecnología IA, en vez de en cabezonadas de alguien con mucho poder y poco sentido común, ¿imaginas que Irene Montero hubiera podido prevenir el follón que se iba a organizar cambiando la ley, con un informe jurídico basado en normativa comparada y sentencias anteriores que ofrezca conclusiones?. 

A lo mejor no es tan malo.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (8 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Esto es lo que hace cuando le digo que imite esta imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro experto en IA. Es una "web"

En fin. Cuñadismo nivel premium xD


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Tiene gracia porque eran precisamente los cabezones con gafasculodebotella los que se pensaban que iban a ser los curritos los prescindibles y no ellos y a este paso sustituyen antes a los programadores y médicos que a los camioneros, no digamos ya fontaneros.








Paradoja de Moravec - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org







> La principal lección de treinta y cinco años de investigación en IA es que los problemas difíciles son fáciles y los problemas fáciles son difíciles. Las habilidades mentales de un niño de cuatro años que damos por sentado, reconocer una cara, levantar un lápiz, cruzar una habitación, responder una pregunta, de hecho, resuelven algunos de los problemas de ingeniería más difíciles jamás concebidos ... Con la aparición de una nueva generación de dispositivos inteligentes, serán los analistas de valores y los ingenieros petroquímicos y los miembros de la junta de libertad condicional puedan quedar obsoletos por las máquinas. Por otra parte los jardineros, recepcionistas y cocineros pueden estar seguros en sus trabajos en las próximas décadas.



Sí, serán las profesiones intelectuales "medias" las que serán automatizadas.


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Dic 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Paradoja de Moravec - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No la conocía, pero intuía algo así.

Es mucho más difícil elaborar un robot que tenga la ligereza, habilidad y sigilo de un gato, que una AI que haga de médico de un ambulatorio: hablar con un paciente, mandar pruebas diagnósticas, interpretar resultados de esas pruebas y recetar un medicamento jaja


----------



## Decipher (8 Dic 2022)

carpetano dijo:


> Como aficionado a la historia bélica, me parece horrible, las caras (3ª foto), son todas iguales, es la misma cara desde diferentes ángulos, y esos sombreros son fantasiosos, irreales, no sé de donde los ha sacado



¿Caras iguales? Yo no veo caras iguales, es el mismo personaje. Los sombreros no son realistas, pero dependiendo del tono de la supuesta película no tendrian porque serlo. El programa todavia tiene defectos, se pueden apreciar en algunas imagenes si te fijas, en particular tiene muchos problemas con los dedos de las manos, pero el resultado es asombroso.

No estoy diciendo que sea ya a dia de hoy 100% lo mismo que un ilustrador, pero se aproxima muchísimo y por ejemplo para trabajo de ambientación o encargos de bajo coste de repente reduce muchísmo la demanda. En ese sentido no va a hacer desaparecer de repente todos los puestos de trabajo, pero donde antes habia un volumen de negocio de X ahora se va a reducir mucho la demanda.


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Tiene gracia porque eran precisamente los cabezones con gafasculodebotella los que se pensaban que iban a ser los curritos los prescindibles y no ellos y a este paso sustituyen antes a los programadores y médicos que a los camioneros, no digamos ya fontaneros.



Fontaneros y albañiles meándose sobre informáticos e ingenieros, parte 2


----------



## AmericanSamoa (8 Dic 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Otro experto en IA. Es una "web"
> 
> En fin. Cuñadismo nivel premium xD



Que uses esos palabros y el "xD" para rebatirte te coloca al nivel de un nene de chupete. Te diré una cosa: ni yo podría llegar a menos, ni tú a más.

Yo soy desarrollador web. Sabré yo mejor que tú lo que es una web.


----------



## Decipher (8 Dic 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Otro experto en IA. Es una "web"
> 
> En fin. Cuñadismo nivel premium xD



Samoita es un retra nivel épico ni siquiera se da cuenta de la ironia de mi avatar. Es uno de los tontitos que van de listos del foro.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (8 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Que uses esos palabros y el "xD" para rebatirte te coloca al nivel de un nene de chupete. Te diré una cosa: ni yo podría llegar a menos, ni tú a más.
> 
> Yo soy desarrollador web. Sabré yo mejor que tú lo que es una web.



Ok. Desarrollador web... nada menos! Sin duda una eminencia intelectual experta en IA.

Se te ve una persona inteligente sí.

Por cierto, ahorra o recíclate que en unos años te quedas en paro xD


----------



## Decipher (8 Dic 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Ok. Desarrollador web... nada menos! Sin duda una eminencia intelectual experta en IA.
> 
> Se te ve una persona inteligente sí.
> 
> Por cierto, ahorra o recíclate que en unos años te quedas en paro xD



Ojocuidao que es desarrollador web


----------



## DEREC (8 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Esto es lo que hace cuando le digo que imite esta imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Igual te cres que la IA es adivina.

Para la descripcion de mierda que le has dado y hacer 4 bocetos en 1 segundo no está mal. Dedicale más de 10 segundos e igual sacas algo potable.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (8 Dic 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Pos mu bien.
> Pero cuando tú ves un Corben, un Segrelles, un Moebius, un Pratt, un Roger Dean, sabes a quién estás viendo: a un artista con un estilo personal y único.
> 
> Por algo el arte siempre será arte.



Gran conocimiento de ilustradores míticos, bravo!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Y los actores de doblaje igual. Otros que se van al paro, ya hay programas de voz para hacer los doblajes.



No veo el dia...joder, si supiérais lo que pierde cada película doblada...mucho mejor subtitulada, aunque sean coreanas.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (8 Dic 2022)

Apophis dijo:


> Los que decís que la IA nos reemplazará no tenéis ni puta idea de quienes sois ni en qué mundo vivís.
> 
> Tenemos conciencia, la IA no la tiene ni la tendrá jamás. Podemos crear algo de la nada, la IA solo puede crear lo que se le ha programado. Podemos sentir emociones, una IA nunca podrá sentir nada.
> 
> ...



Es la misma discusión que con los discos de vinilo. Spotify jamás llegará a ofrecer la experiencia de un disco de vinilo, la satisfacción de tenerlo en tus manos y de ver la portada cada día en tu repisa. Ni tampoco lo necesita para copar el 99% del mercado de la música...

Esto igual, seguirán habiendo artistas que plasmarán sus emociones de manera magistral y vivirán de ello, pero serán 4 mal contados.


----------



## Soundblaster (8 Dic 2022)

Indiferencia dijo:


> Alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar estas imágenes?



para los frames, guardalos como imagen, usalos como busqueda en google/yandex.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (8 Dic 2022)

Dentro de nada tendremos un metaverso hiperrealista generado por IA de nuestros sueños más salvajes, vamos a vivir en matrix y el filete nos parecerá jodidamente delicioso.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (8 Dic 2022)

AsustaLerdos dijo:


> Gran conocimiento de ilustradores míticos, bravo!



Toma Moebius... en 5 minutos y con un prompt de 2 líneas..


----------



## Sardónica (8 Dic 2022)

Qué tristeza comparar la mecanización de 4 cables con el alma de un ser humano.


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Dic 2022)

Lo fácil es difícil y lo difícil fácil.
Es lo que buscábamos.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (8 Dic 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Ok. Desarrollador web... nada menos! Sin duda una eminencia intelectual experta en IA.
> 
> Se te ve una persona inteligente sí.
> 
> Por cierto, ahorra o recíclate que en unos años te quedas en paro xD



¿Por qué? ¿Van otras webs a crear una web de manera automática? Vaya. Si eso ya existe. Y ¿quién las crea? ¿Marcianos?

Ponte a hablar de campurrianas o de algún tema que no sea demasiado difícil para ti. Este te desborda.



DEREC dijo:


> Igual te cres que la IA es adivina.
> 
> Para la descripcion de mierda que le has dado y hacer 4 bocetos en 1 segundo no está mal. Dedicale más de 10 segundos e igual sacas algo potable.



Pues la misma que el resto de usuario de Discord.

Los usuarios de Burbuja sois tan condenadamente vagos que entrais a Reddit, y la mayoría ni eso. Yo entré al canal de Discord y puse a prueba esa "maravilla de la creatividad" de la manera en que funciona. Ninguna ilustración tuvo el menor valor. Sólo genera basura.

Pero no te quitaré la ilusión que te hace hacerte pajas con ilustraciones de mierda hechas por una web pensando que tienen algún valor artístico. Adelante: hay quien se consuela pensando que su vacuna le salvó la vida.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Dic 2022)

¡Probando el CHATBOT más POTENTE DEL MUNDO!. Nos vamos todos al paro.


Yo: El propósito del frente popular en la guerra civil española era instaurar en España la dictadura del proletariado y convertir a España en un país satélite de Rusia? IA: El propósito del Frente Popular durante la Guerra Civil española era defender la República española de los intentos de...




www.burbuja.info
























​


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (8 Dic 2022)

Como si no lo estuvieran ya.


----------



## Sr. Breve (8 Dic 2022)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Dentro de nada tendremos un metaverso hiperrealista generado por IA de nuestros sueños más salvajes, vamos a vivir en matrix y el filete nos parecerá jodidamente delicioso.



Ready Player One mezclado con The Matrix

La mayoría comiendo filetes virtuales, y unos pocos en islas del pacífico comiendo filetes de verdad con putas y yates


----------



## Archimanguina (8 Dic 2022)

Vamos que la IA no es mas que un corta y pega pero a lo bestia.


----------



## DEREC (8 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Toma Moebius... en 5 minutos y con un prompt de 2 líneas..



Pues a mi me parecen bastante aceptables para ilustrar un comic o algo asi. Aqui algunos quieren que les salga un Van Gogh de ahi.

Eso encima con una AI en beta, un usuario novato y aficionado. En unos años, cuando esté más pulida y haya autenticos profesionales del prompt pueden salir maravillas de ahi.

El que viva de la ilustracion y no vea que esto le va a pasar por encima tiene un problema.

Ademas esto puede enlazar con otras AIs. Le dices al chatGPT que te de el argumento de un comic y que te describa detalladamente los personajes, los escenarios etc...la salida directa al prompt de Midjourney y el 80% del trabajo completado en menos de un minuto


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (8 Dic 2022)

En el futuro vas a pagar por hacer/ver una película con los actores que quieras luego lo publicaras en tu red social y si se hace viral podrás ganar algunos royalties


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (8 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Toma Moebius... en 5 minutos y con un prompt de 2 líneas..



Pero una duda, ese escenario no existe? Es decir como sabemos que no lo ha copiado de un comic ya existente?


----------



## Gigatrón (8 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo mejor que se puede hacer actualmente, es prepararse para el nuevo mundo que está a punto de implosionar.
> 
> Perder el tiempo de vida en adquirir destrezas o estudiar profesiones difíciles que no podrán competir con la tecnología es absurdo.
> 
> ...



Y cómo se prepara alguien para ese mundo que describe?... Lo que describe parece dejar a los humanos fuera, o hace pensar que son innecesarios, al menos la inmensa mayoría. Ojalá se dé al menos lo que dice de políticos y jueces...


----------



## DEREC (8 Dic 2022)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> Pero una duda, ese escenario no existe? Es decir como sabemos que no lo ha copiado de un comic ya existente?



Buscando en Google no sale nada igual.

Google Lens - Search What You See

Evidentemente siempre hay cosas parecidas, la originalidad ya murio, esta too inventao. Si además le dices estilo Moebius pues siempre te parecerá una copia de otra cosa.


----------



## Apophis (8 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Es la misma discusión que con los discos de vinilo. Spotify jamás llegará a ofrecer la experiencia de un disco de vinilo, la satisfacción de tenerlo en tus manos y de ver la portada cada día en tu repisa. Ni tampoco lo necesita para copar el 99% del mercado de la música...
> 
> Esto igual, seguirán habiendo artistas que plasmarán sus emociones de manera magistral y vivirán de ello, pero serán 4 mal contados.



El arte creado por IA solo puede satisfacer a los NPC. Dado que son el 80% de la población, es probable que la IA reemplace a los artistas en el mercado. Pero eso no significa que los reemplace realmente, sino únicamente en el mercado.

Sucederá lo mismo con la carne de res, que será reemplazada por carne sintética. Y los NPC estarán encantados.

El problema no es la tecnología, son los NPC y su falta de sensibilidad.


----------



## Straton (8 Dic 2022)

Los robots vienen a pagarnos las pensiones, esta claro.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## Apophis (8 Dic 2022)

Ninguno de esos dibujos han sido creados por IA, sino por humanos. La IA toma el arte de los humanos y le aplica variaciones. Pero sin esos datos de entrenamiento creados por humanos, la IA es incapaz de crear nada. La IA siempre irá un paso por detrás de la creatividad humana, a menos que se invente una nueva tecnología totalmente distinta a la que se utiliza actualmente.


----------



## Straton (8 Dic 2022)

Apophis dijo:


> El arte creado por IA solo puede satisfacer a los NPC. Dado que son el 80% de la población, es probable que la IA reemplace a los artistas en el mercado. Pero eso no significa que los reemplace realmente, sino únicamente en el mercado.
> 
> Sucederá lo mismo con la carne de res, que será reemplazada por carne sintética. Y los NPC estarán encantados.
> 
> El problema no es la tecnología, son los NPC y su falta de sensibilidad.



Si ahora se hacen cosas así, dentro de 10 años será imposible distinguir una obra hecha por un humano y una hecha por una IA.


Y de momento no saben pintar al oleo, menos mal. Como aprendan a pintar al óleo no habrá diferencia entre un artista humano, y todo el arte pertenecerá a grandes corporaciones.


----------



## Feynman (8 Dic 2022)

Charlie_69 dijo:


> cuando le dije que se hiciera un autoretrato hace eso
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285181



Que inquietante...


----------



## trancos123 (8 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Ni de coña.. están entrenados con decenas de millones de imágenes.. probablemente en un futuro se cree un chiringuito como la SGAE con las canciones, pero al día de hoy, lo que generes es tuyo (si lo registras)



El dataset que usan es de unas 6 mil millones de ilustraciones.


----------



## Jamelgo (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Esperaba que tardase unos 20 años, pero no. Todos a la cola del paro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donde has hecho eso?


----------



## ueee3 (8 Dic 2022)

Straton dijo:


> Los robots vienen a pagarnos las pensiones, esta claro.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285442



Qué guapa.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (8 Dic 2022)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> Pero una duda, ese escenario no existe? Es decir como sabemos que no lo ha copiado de un comic ya existente?



Nop, escenario completamente creado por la IA. Te lo puede dar random o puedes decirle mas o menos lo que quieres. O sea, la IA aprendió el estilo de Moebius en base a todos los dibujos que ha hecho..


----------



## Josejrz (8 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Toma Moebius... en 5 minutos y con un prompt de 2 líneas..



Esto lo ha dibujado la IA?


----------



## Ringbell (8 Dic 2022)

Apophis dijo:


> Ninguno de esos dibujos han sido creados por IA, sino por humanos. La IA toma el arte de los humanos y le aplica variaciones. Pero sin esos datos de entrenamiento creados por humanos, la IA es incapaz de crear nada. La IA siempre irá un paso por detrás de la creatividad humana, a menos que se invente una nueva tecnología totalmente distinta a la que se utiliza actualmente.



Pero puedes hacer un dibujo cutre y la ia mejorarla


----------



## xrr (8 Dic 2022)

No se trata de que la IA sustituya el trabajo de los artistas. Se trata de que un artista sin habilidad manual pero con conocimientos teóricos de arte y con conocimientos de como funciona la IA, será capaz de hacer el trabajo de 100 artistas de ahora.
Y los otros 99.......


----------



## nOkia_XXI (8 Dic 2022)

Apophis dijo:


> Ninguno de esos dibujos han sido creados por IA, sino por humanos. La IA toma el arte de los humanos y le aplica variaciones. Pero sin esos datos de entrenamiento creados por humanos, la IA es incapaz de crear nada. La IA siempre irá un paso por detrás de la creatividad humana, a menos que se invente una nueva tecnología totalmente distinta a la que se utiliza actualmente.



Mas o menos lo que hacen los humanos. Se llama evolución, sólo que ahora la evolución será realizada por IA de forma cada vez más acelerada. Y lo mismo pasara en todos los sectores del pensamiento humano como la música, la literatura, etc. No tiene nada de malo, más alla de que la sociedad tal y como la conocemos desaparecerá para dar lugar a un modelo que no esté centrado en remar hasta morir.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Y los músicos también, ya hay IA que componen bandas sonoras para películas y hits musicales de éxito y consumo masivos.
> 
> A partir de ahora sí que va a sobrar gente en el Mundo. Las élites nos van a crujir, el futuro da miedo.



Quevedo te vas al paro, joder si es que cualquier subnormal puede hacer lo que hace ese


----------



## Apophis (8 Dic 2022)

Straton dijo:


> Si ahora se hacen cosas así, dentro de 10 años será imposible distinguir una obra hecha por un humano y una hecha por una IA.
> 
> 
> Y de momento no saben pintar al oleo, menos mal. Como aprendan a pintar al óleo no habrá diferencia entre un artista humano, y todo el arte pertenecerá a grandes corporaciones.
> ...



Voy a poner un ejemplo para que se entienda mejor:

Imaginen que Alan Moore nunca hubiera existido, y por tanto Watchmen tampoco.

Ahora imaginen que estamos en el 3022 y la IA es capaz de crear cómics muy realistas, imposibles de distinguir de uno creado por artistas humanos.

La pregunta es: ¿Si le pedimos a esa IA que nos cree un cómic de superhéroes decadentes de mediados del siglo XX cuya temática sea la ciencia ficción y tenga intrincados dilemas morales, sería capaz de crear Watchmen exactamente igual que lo hizo Alan Moore? ¿O al menos una versión que se parezca en un 99% y nos transmita las mismas emociones que Watchmen? ¿Qué probabilidades hay?

Mi respuesta es que las probabilidades de algo así son 0.


----------



## trancos123 (8 Dic 2022)

Ilustradores y moderadores de videojuegos lo van a tener jodido.


https://www.reddit.com/gallery/zfyb1v



Comic/manga


----------



## Straton (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ni siquiera son ilustraciones. Son composiciones automáticas hechas con otras ilustraciones. Gran mierda.
> 
> A ver si te crees que una máquina es capaz de crear algo así de la nada o tener su propio estilo. ¿Eres imbécil?



tu dale meses... no años... meses

esto va aumentando de forma exponencial y con ordenadores cuánticos sera inmediato.

Esto da autentico miedo


----------



## ominae (8 Dic 2022)

Apophis dijo:


> Voy a poner un ejemplo para que se entienda mejor:
> 
> Imaginen que Alan Moore nunca hubiera existido, y por tanto Watchmen tampoco.
> 
> ...



la IA creara infinitos modelos de lo que le pidas, y de esos infinitos modelos uno o unos pocos se pareceran a watchmen. Es decir, no podra crear ese modelo exactamente igual de una sola vez. Seria mas bien como si tu fueses un director de cine y le pidieses a la IA que fuera creando cosas, como si le pidieses al actor que actua de una forma, al del vesturario qeu les vista de uan forma, y luego lo cambias porque no te gusta, retocas cosas etc.. etc... mientras le sigues pidiendo cosas hasta que te gusten.


----------



## trancos123 (8 Dic 2022)

Estilo GTA 5


https://www.reddit.com/gallery/zg4bbz


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Dic 2022)

Apophis dijo:


> Voy a poner un ejemplo para que se entienda mejor:
> 
> Imaginen que Alan Moore nunca hubiera existido, y por tanto Watchmen tampoco.
> 
> ...



Subestimas el poder de las maquinas


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (8 Dic 2022)

Apophis dijo:


> Voy a poner un ejemplo para que se entienda mejor:
> 
> Imaginen que Alan Moore nunca hubiera existido, y por tanto Watchmen tampoco.
> 
> ...



Watchmen es una historia muy buena creada por Moore que se inspiró en varios cómics de los 60 y de los 80 (Rorschar es una parodia de un personaje de los 80), a los que le dió una vuelta de tuerca y con los que plasmó una obra genial en su conjunto. Pero al final es lo mismo, cogió ideas e inspiración de otros autores e historias (superheroes) y creó Watchmen. En 3022 no, en menos de 10 años tendremos cómics generados por IA del mismo nivel o superior.


----------



## Straton (8 Dic 2022)

Apophis dijo:


> Voy a poner un ejemplo para que se entienda mejor:
> 
> Imaginen que Alan Moore nunca hubiera existido, y por tanto Watchmen tampoco.
> 
> ...



Seguramente algo así o lo mismo dijeron los que vieron los primeros coches sin caballos, unos trastos ruidosos, torpes, contaminantes, incómodos, con poca autonomía y que se estropeaban con facilidad.

Este trasto nunca sustituirá a un buen caballo de toda la vida pensaron, con sus hermosas crines y su nobleza animal nunca trasmitira las mismas emociones viajar en una máquina, dijeron.


----------



## Arghhhh (8 Dic 2022)

Como se llama l pagina esa que hace las obras de arte ??


----------



## omin0na (8 Dic 2022)

M


Apophis dijo:


> Ninguno de esos dibujos han sido creados por IA, sino por humanos. La IA toma el arte de los humanos y le aplica variaciones. Pero sin esos datos de entrenamiento creados por humanos, la IA es incapaz de crear nada. La IA siempre irá un paso por detrás de la creatividad humana, a menos que se invente una nueva tecnología totalmente distinta a la que se utiliza actualmente.



Si no sabes cómo funciona una gan mejor no hables


----------



## Arghhhh (8 Dic 2022)

Soy ilustrador podeis ayudarme ???


----------



## Straton (8 Dic 2022)

Arghhhh dijo:


> Como se llama l pagina esa que hace las obras de arte ??



Midjourney, se entra desde discord pero si pones midyourney en el buscador de images de google ya salen un montón sin buscar nada más.


----------



## Arghhhh (8 Dic 2022)

Straton dijo:


> Midjourney, se entra desde discord pero si pones midyourney en el buscador de images de google ya salen un montón sin buscar nada más.



Soy ilustrador alexgator_comicart necesito ayuda


----------



## Apophis (8 Dic 2022)

Straton dijo:


> Seguramente algo así o lo mismo dijeron los que vieron los primeros coches sin caballos, unos trastos ruidosos, torpes, contaminantes, incómodos, con poca autonomía y que se estropeaban con facilidad.
> 
> Este trasto nunca sustituirá a un buen caballo de toda la vida pensaron, con sus hermosas crines y su nobleza animal nunca trasmitira las mismas emociones viajar en una máquina, dijeron.



Estás haciendo comparaciones absurdas. Lo artístico y lo utilitario son cosas diferentes.


----------



## trancos123 (8 Dic 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Ilustradores y moderadores de videojuegos lo van a tener jodido.
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/gallery/zfyb1v
> ...


----------



## Aurkitu (8 Dic 2022)

Straton dijo:


> Seguramente algo así o lo mismo dijeron los que vieron los primeros coches sin caballos, unos trastos ruidosos, torpes, contaminantes, incómodos, con poca autonomía y que se estropeaban con facilidad.
> 
> Este trasto nunca sustituirá a un buen caballo de toda la vida pensaron, con sus hermosas crines y su nobleza animal nunca trasmitira las mismas emociones viajar en una máquina, dijeron.



En el Arte hay algo que se llama admiración, a un estilo o un creador que tiene algo que no poseemos o alcanzaremos el resto de mortales. El artista romántico. Una obra generada por AI, creará sorpresa, incredulidad y más con la novedad, en unos años cuando inunden el mercado pura indiferencia y poco valor añadido. Precarización de la creatividad. No hay mucho a lo que que admirar.

Vendrán oleadas de prompteros definiéndose como_ artesanos digitales, artistas,_ pero serán lo que son: Pica teclas vendedores de éter.


----------



## Apophis (8 Dic 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> M
> 
> Si no sabes cómo funciona una gan mejor no hables



Toda IA requiere datos de entrenamiento creados por humanos, y solo puede "crear" aquello que está en su base de datos, con variaciones y combinaciones random según las instrucciones que le des.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (8 Dic 2022)

Esto se va a extender a un montón de sectores profesionales no solamente al artístico. No me extrañaría nada que tengamos en pocos años diseños de ingeniería y arquitectura totalmente creados por IA. Un montón de tareas profesionales van a dejar de ser realizadas por humanos.


----------



## Mink (8 Dic 2022)

Cada vez que se inventa algo pasa lo mismo, pero cada vez a mayor escala.
No es el fin de nada ni el principio de nada. Tomara su tiempo, se establecerá, gradualmente menos gente hará mucho mas trabajo gracias a la herramienta o invento. Habrá mas abundancia de eso, lo que bajara el precio, multiplicará el numero de opciones, y ademas tambien hará que haya productos, entre toda la seleccion de baja calidad fabricados como churros, que destaquen por lo contrario, por tener mucha mas calidad.
Tendremos mas y mas barato de lo que sea, y algunas obras de mayor calidad y precio.

Los profesionales del tema, se adaptaran al uso de la nueva herramienta, y los que no valgan se moveran a otro sector.
Fin.

La IA va a ser revolucionaria si, pero la especie humana es revolucionaria. Cada dos por tres sacamos algun invento, para sacar mas producto con menos esfuerzo/tiempo.
La rueda vs arrastrar cosas.
La agricultura vs la recolecion.
La ramaderia vs la caza.
Y así hasta hoy en dia, con calculadoras, telefonos, ordenadores, televisores, internet, youtube, smartphones, etc...


----------



## azazel_iii (8 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Yo creo que puedes decirle perfectamente lo que quieres, si lo puedes imaginar lo puedes escribir. Y ademas, si no te gusta, puedes sacar 1000 iteraciones en 1 segundo hasta que alguna te convenza.



Lo genial va a ser cuando le digas cosas como:
- dibujame esta escena (aquí de la describes) 
- cambia el color de fondo por un degradado de ocres
- al personaje de la izquierda, cambiale los pantalones y que parezcan viejos y desgastados
- al personaje de la derecha cámbiale el pelo, que sea calvo 


Y que con iteraciones vayas creando tu escena/imagen.

Si luego le puedes decir que use esa tipología de escena como patrón para un guión, ya tienes un estilo. Ahí es cuando va a ser brutal. 

Y para eso no queda mucho


----------



## azazel_iii (8 Dic 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Esto se va a extender a un montón de sectores profesionales no solamente al artístico. No me extrañaría nada que tengamos en pocos años diseños de ingeniería y arquitectura totalmente creados por IA. Un montón de tareas profesionales van a dejar de ser realizadas por humanos.



Yo lo veo más como algo de entrada y salida. Vas a poder dar rienda a tu imaginación hasta límites insospechados, con un coste muy bajo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (8 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> tu dale meses... no años... meses
> 
> esto va aumentando de forma exponencial y con ordenadores cuánticos sera inmediato.
> 
> Esto da autentico miedo



No sé qué es "esto". Nadie me lo define.

¿Pretendes hablar de creatividad? *Es un servidor replicando imágenes que encuentra por ahí y amontonándolas haciendo lo mismo que hace cualquier programa de edición de fotografía desde hace decenios*. No están inventando nada especial.

¿O pretendes hablar de la gran mierda que son esas imágenes? En cuyo caso, sí: en los próximos meses veremos mierdas aún más grandes que *gente sin el menor sentido artístico* vendrá a decir que son "creativas".

Con este asunto pasa exactamente lo mismo que con la "inteligencia" artificial aplicada a los textos: "conversar" con un chat automatizado da la sensación de que "¡Oh! ¡Qué inteligentes son los chats automáticos!". Pero no: en realidad, *el que está usando ese chat es idiota, con menos luces que el camerino de Stevie Wonder y con una actividad cerebral que compite con la de un mortero*.

Esos mismos son los que quedan embobados viendo las "creaciones" de mierda que hacen las webs que amontonan imágenes. Cuando alguien es corto, puedes darle cualquier cosa, que siempre le sorprenderá y le parecerá "el futuro".


----------



## Ángel de Luz (8 Dic 2022)

Los que van a ganar pasta son los que escriban las palabras de entrada a la IA. Me voy a hacer experto en eso.


----------



## ESC (8 Dic 2022)

Esto igual es como el mercado droga. Les están dando a probar la primera dosis, pues los desarrolladores de estas inteligencias artificiales tendrán que comer.


Quizás dentro de unos meses deberás pagar una cuota mensual para acceder a sus servicios.


----------



## AssGaper (8 Dic 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Lo genial va a ser cuando le digas cosas como:
> - dibujame esta escena (aquí de la describes)
> - cambia el color de fondo por un degradado de ocres
> - al personaje de la izquierda, cambiale los pantalones y que parezcan viejos y desgastados
> ...



Eso lo pueedes hacere con Stable Difusion (una IA en la que se basa midjourney) con la herramienta "inpaint"


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Dic 2022)

Apophis dijo:


> Ninguno de esos dibujos han sido creados por IA, sino por humanos. La IA toma el arte de los humanos y le aplica variaciones. Pero sin esos datos de entrenamiento creados por humanos, la IA es incapaz de crear nada. La IA siempre irá un paso por detrás de la creatividad humana, a menos que se invente una nueva tecnología totalmente distinta a la que se utiliza actualmente.



Creo que no eres consciente de la clase de imagenes que estan produciendo. Lo mas flipante de todo es que todos los meses estan sacando versiones mejoradas y con nuevas funcionalidades.

Antes la creatividad estaba limitada a tus habilidades, ahora ya no. Puedes desatar tu creatividad sin tener las habilidades necesarias de antaño.

Por cierto, en ajedrez y otros juegos de mesa, las IA ya han superado a los humanos en varios ordenes de magnitud.

Cuando apliquen IA al movimiento de robots, vamos a flipar. En conduccion autonoma, estan muy avanzados.

Las IA tambien estan siendo usadas de manera casi habitual a la hora de producir informacion util entre cantidades monstruosas de datos inabarcables por la capacidad humana. 

Por ejemplo en astronomia, marketing, bioquimica, medicina, etc. Y esto va a disparar el conocimiento cientifico en montones de areas de manera exponencial.

Estamos viviendo el inicio de un mundo que no tardando mucho nos parecera ahora ciencia ficcion.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (8 Dic 2022)

Personas con el culo en llamas


----------



## omin0na (8 Dic 2022)

Apophis dijo:


> Toda IA requiere datos de entrenamiento creados por humanos, y solo puede "crear" aquello que está en su base de datos, con variaciones y combinaciones random según las instrucciones que le des.



Repito si no sabes cómo funciona una gan mejor no hables.


----------



## azazel_iii (8 Dic 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Eso lo pueedes hacere con Stable Difusion (una IA en la que se basa midjourney) con la herramienta "inpaint"



Gracias, y funciona bien? Le echaré un vistazo


----------



## Drewcastle (8 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Esto es lo que hace cuando le digo que imite esta imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso que pones es la version 3, la nueva ha avanzado de una forma alucinante, prueba a poner --v 4 detras al final del prompt y veras la diferencia


----------



## ominae (8 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Creo que no eres consciente de la clase de imagenes que estan produciendo. Lo mas flipante de todo es que todos los meses estan sacando versiones mejoradas y con nuevas funcionalidades.
> 
> Antes la creatividad estaba limitada a tus habilidades, ahora ya no. Puedes desatar tu creatividad sin tener las habilidades necesarias de antaño.



Asi es, y esto la gente que no tiene inquietudes artisticas no lo entiende. Tu puedes tener unas imagenes flipantes en la cabeza pero no tener las habilidades para ser un buen pintor, y nadie podra ver tus obras. Sin embargo un tio con imagenes mediocres en la cabeza pero con la habilidad manual y cerebral para dibujar podra ser tenido como un gran pintor.

Por eso los genios son tan escasos, necesitas las dos cosas. Ahora con la IA en unos años tal vez puedas darle forma a lo que tienes en la cabeza para que otras personas puedan verlo y tu mismo disfrutar del proceso, cosa que antes nunca podria haber ocurrido.


----------



## AssGaper (8 Dic 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Gracias, y funciona bien? Le echaré un vistazo



Es brutal. Usa el Automatic1111 para tenerlo en tu propio PC.
Basicamente generas primero la imagen, la mandas inpaint y ahi le indicas pintando nua mascara la parte de la imagen que quieres modificar, poniendo en el promtp lo que quieres que aparezca en la zona pintada


----------



## Josejrz (8 Dic 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Paradoja de Moravec - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He leído en la wiki el artículo sobre la paradoja de Moravec, dos veces, y no he tenido ni puta idea de que me estaba hablando el que lo escribió.
Le he pedido al ChatGpt que me lo explique y lo he entendido a la primera.

A tomar por culo. Esto es imparable.


----------



## geralto (8 Dic 2022)

He probado a realizar unas 75 imágenes con esta herramienta, aunque el resultado es demoledor, hace lo que le parece y es muy complicado materializar una idea en mente, casi imposible, le quedan algunos meses o años. Depende también de lo que uno quiera hacer, si quieres un batman de wes anderson te lo hace, si quiero que aparezca mi pueblo en marte, coge la iglesia y la transforma a su manera generando otra que ya no es, lo mismo me ha ocurrido con Alicante.

Admiro sobre todo el uso de la luz y la capacidad de mezclar dos conceptos diferentes así como el diseño de todo tanto en las vestimentas o arquitectónicamente. Generar una imagen así en tableta gráfica es demasiado tiempo aunque esta imagen, es verdad que no cumpliría con ajustes de impresión, no es vectorial, etc, para cosas profesionales no son pero quedan muy bien en rrss.

Supongo que en siguientes versiones, podrá ser más controlable y será más fácil materializar ideas.


----------



## omin0na (8 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Creo que no eres consciente de la clase de imagenes que estan produciendo. Lo mas flipante de todo es que todos los meses estan sacando versiones mejoradas y con nuevas funcionalidades.
> 
> Antes la creatividad estaba limitada a tus habilidades, ahora ya no. Puedes desatar tu creatividad sin tener las habilidades necesarias de antaño.
> 
> ...



Justo tengo problemas en la.parte de aplicar el movimiento a los robots.
Hoy por hoy la manera de hacerlo sería mediante reinforcement learning, pero sería demasiado costoso en tiempo y en equipos estropeados en el proceso.
Aunque tal vez un reinforcement learning con fine tunning con una serie de características congeladas podría ser la solución.


----------



## azazel_iii (8 Dic 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Eso lo pueedes hacere con Stable Difusion (una IA en la que se basa midjourney) con la herramienta "inpaint"



He usado uno rápido en el móvil de una web francesa, pidiendo que me haga un castillo medieval estilo la peli de Willow con ocaso rojo







Así rápido y sin pedir mucho. El que no vea el salto que va dar esto y lo que va a dar rienda suelta a la imaginación de gente con ideas pero sin talento gráfico se autoengaña. Dejadle unos meses más y veréis


----------



## Sr Julian (8 Dic 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Es brutal. Usa el Automatic1111 para tenerlo en tu propio PC.
> Basicamente generas primero la imagen, la mandas inpaint y ahi le indicas pintando nua mascara la parte de la imagen que quieres modificar, poniendo en el promtp lo que quieres que aparezca en la zona pintada



El tio ese parece subnormal hablando.


----------



## Sr Julian (8 Dic 2022)

geralto dijo:


> He probado a realizar unas 75 imágenes con esta herramienta, aunque el resultado es demoledor, hace lo que le parece y es muy complicado materializar una idea en mente, casi imposible, le quedan algunos meses o años. Depende también de lo que uno quiera hacer, si quieres un batman de wes anderson te lo hace, si quiero que aparezca mi pueblo en marte, coge la iglesia y la transforma a su manera generando otra que ya no es, lo mismo me ha ocurrido con Alicante.
> 
> Admiro sobre todo el uso de la luz y la capacidad de mezclar dos conceptos diferentes así como el diseño de todo tanto en las vestimentas o arquitectónicamente. Generar una imagen así en tableta gráfica es demasiado tiempo aunque esta imagen, es verdad que no cumpliría con ajustes de impresión, no es vectorial, etc, para cosas profesionales no son pero quedan muy bien en rrss.
> 
> Supongo que en siguientes versiones, podrá ser más controlable y será más fácil materializar ideas.



Cuidado, que gratis creo que sólo tienes unas 200 fotos después es de pago. 
Yo me puse a hacer pruebas chorras un rato por la tarde y me quedé sin fotos gratis en un momento.


----------



## Sekisber (8 Dic 2022)

Pillo sitio. Muy interesante.


----------



## geralto (8 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Cuidado, que gratis creo que sólo tienes unas 200 fotos después es de pago.
> Yo me puse a hacer pruebas chorras un rato por la tarde y me quedé sin fotos gratis en un momento.



Si tengo muchas cuentas de gmail, llevo ya 3 cuentas de discord gastadas. Me ha dejado solo 25 por cuenta. Elimino cuenta, creo cuenta nueva con otro correo electronico.


----------



## Drewcastle (8 Dic 2022)

Tambien le quitara el trabajo a muchos arquitectos, cuando estas tecnologias se limen lo suficiente como para decirle el estilo de vivienda que quieres, su tamaño, alrededores, etc, la ia te mostrara infinidad de proyectos diferentes con todas sus medidas ya calculadas.

Como curiosidad yo le pregunte por casas de estilo "spanish revival" que tanto se estilan en el oeste de USA sumado a "venetian details".






Realmente todo depende de la imaginacion y la habilidad que tengas para poner los prompts, esta IA (midjourney v4) es capaz de crear cualquier cosa, y lo mejor es que ni siquiera tiene 1 año de existencia, es alucinante.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (8 Dic 2022)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Eso que pones es la version 3, la nueva ha avanzado de una forma alucinante, prueba a poner --v 4 detras al final del prompt y veras la diferencia



Empeora bastante más con lo que me dices. En la imagen anterior se parecía mucho más al concepto que quería:


----------



## Rescatador (8 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Y los músicos también, ya hay IA que componen bandas sonoras para películas y hits musicales de éxito y consumo masivos.
> 
> A partir de ahora sí que va a sobrar gente en el Mundo. Las élites nos van a crujir, el futuro da miedo.





ominae dijo:


> Igual va a ocurrir con la musica, es decir, tu creas una melodia cutre y le das unos parametros y el programa te hace la orquestación y los arreglos y ese tipo de trabajo tedioso. Para las personas que tenemos inquietudes artisticas pero odiamos el trabajo tedioso esto va a ser brutal en unos años, siempre que alguien les quite el juguete a los programadores estos y lo dirija alguien que de verdad sepa lo que pasa dentro de la cabeza de alguien con inquietudes artisticas, porque esta gente no se va a dar cuenta por si mismo y no les vas a sacar de las palabras.



Lo de componer música por ordenador se empezó a oír hablar mucho antes que las IA de ilustraciones o programación, y por lo que sea es algo que no se ha seguido desarrollando (más), no tuvo éxito o lo usan en secreto.

Estoy buscando en internet y me está costando, porque en su día oí de algún programa o estudio más, incluso en la prensa y teles generales.

Las informaciones que encuentro es del 2010 y de un mismo programa EMI (_Experiments in Musical Intelligence_):









Música compuesta por ordenador. Bach o Mozart. Emmy y Emily Howell de David Cope


Ya sabemos que las máquinas pasan el Test de Turing y ganan al ajedrez. ¿Pero también componen música? David Cope es el autor de Emmy, el p...




sinapsis-aom.blogspot.com












Música compuesta por ordenador: David Cope y Iamus


Iamus, un compositor virtual de la Universidad de Málaga, sigue los pasos de David Cope que creó a Emmy, capaz de competir con el mismísimo Mozart.




hipertextual.com












Iamus o el ordenador que compone - Doce Notas


8 piezas compuestas mecánicamente se presentan en este cd. Un pequeño Mozart que está aprendiendo y que no sabemos hasta dónde será capaz de llegar.




www.docenotas.com





Parece como si desde entonces no hubiese habido más.


----------



## ransomraff (8 Dic 2022)

Apophis dijo:


> Voy a poner un ejemplo para que se entienda mejor:
> 
> Imaginen que Alan Moore nunca hubiera existido, y por tanto Watchmen tampoco.
> 
> ...



Si, es posible que sigan haciendo falta un humano que tenga la idea original y de el enfoque adecuado.

Pero lo que es ilustrar... lo va a ilustrar una IA.


----------



## Sr Julian (8 Dic 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Lo genial va a ser cuando le digas cosas como:
> - dibujame esta escena (aquí de la describes)
> - cambia el color de fondo por un degradado de ocres
> - al personaje de la izquierda, cambiale los pantalones y que parezcan viejos y desgastados
> ...



Realmente el siguiente paso es este, que le metas un comic o imagen o cuadro de cualquier autor y pedirle que te cambie el estilo, tono, color, sexo de personajes, escenarios, armas.
Pedirle que te ambiente un comic futurista en el oeste americano o en el japón de samurais y te lo haga. O que en el futuro puede hacer lo mismo con películas enteras, ambientar Dune en Pandora, cambiar la película de Wakanda a actores blancos, ect. Creo que no somos conscientes del cambio que viene, se podrá modificar todo lo digital, cambiarlo, mezclarlo.
Estas IAs van a ser como un editor de personajes de juegos de rol pero de todo lo digital.


----------



## Refused (8 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Lo de componer música por ordenador se empezó a oír hablar mucho antes que las IA de ilustraciones o programación, y por lo que sea es algo que no se ha seguido desarrollando (más), no tuvo éxito o lo usan en secreto.
> 
> Estoy buscando en internet y me está costando, porque en su día oí de algún programa o estudio más, incluso en la prensa y teles generales.
> 
> ...




Magenta Project de Google.


----------



## Drewcastle (8 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Empeora bastante más con lo que me dices. En la imagen anterior se parecía mucho más al concepto que quería:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285515



No te va a salir justo lo que tu imaginas a la primera, ademas si no eres especifico en la descripcion le das demasiada libertad, la ia no tiene telepatia y tampoco es perfecta. 
Desconocia ese autor, pero quizas lo que te falta es poner viendo sus cuadros es "retro" "tropical palms" "beach", "pixel art", etc...


----------



## AmericanSamoa (8 Dic 2022)

Drewcastle dijo:


> No te va a salir justo lo que tu imaginas a la primera, ademas si no eres especifico en la descripcion le das demasiada libertad, la ia no tiene telepatia y tampoco es perfecta.
> Desconocia ese autor, pero quizas lo que te falta es poner viendo sus cuadros es "retro" "tropical palms" "beach", "pixel art", etc...



Estoy viendo toda la retahila de imágenes en este hilo y en los canales de Discord: es todo basura autogenerada.

La web entiende los conceptos buscando imágenes en Internet y, cuanto más datos le das, mayores estropicios salen. Es un programita, y no un ser humano: nunca entenderá ideas abstractas.

Sólo genera mierda abstracta sin el menor sentido artístico. Te impresiona la técnica. El acabado. Pero no tiene más valor que eso.


----------



## Drewcastle (8 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Lo de componer música por ordenador se empezó a oír hablar mucho antes que las IA de ilustraciones o programación, y por lo que sea es algo que no se ha seguido desarrollando (más), no tuvo éxito o lo usan en secreto.
> 
> Estoy buscando en internet y me está costando, porque en su día oí de algún programa o estudio más, incluso en la prensa y teles generales.
> 
> ...



Al parecer los de stability.ai (stable diffusion) estan haciendo un proyecto de IA musical, junto a otros proyectos, el problema es que estan abarcando muchas cosas a la vez y es posible que se tarde unos años en ver cosas realmente buenas.


----------



## FilibustHero (8 Dic 2022)

Cuando la máquinas entraron el el campo los progres de la época pensaron que sería el fin del trabajo y que morirían todos.


----------



## macready (8 Dic 2022)

Y en 15-10 años los prompt buenos se meteran directamente desde neurolink porque escribir no sera suficiente, como si lo viera. El futuro va tomando forma.


----------



## Drewcastle (8 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Estoy viendo toda la retahila de imágenes en este hilo y en los canales de Discord: es todo basura autogenerada.
> 
> La web entiende los conceptos buscando imágenes en Internet y, cuanto más datos le das, mayores estropicios salen. Es un programita, y no un ser humano: nunca entenderá ideas abstractas.
> 
> Sólo genera mierda abstracta sin el menor sentido artístico. Te impresiona la técnica. El acabado. Pero no tiene más valor que eso.



Claro que si abuelo, no se olvide de las pastillas.


----------



## el futuro (8 Dic 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Sólo genera mierda abstracta sin el menor sentido artístico. Te impresiona la técnica. El acabado. Pero no tiene más valor que eso.



Eres un charlatán.


----------



## geralto (8 Dic 2022)

Todo lo que sea fantasía lo hace formidable, con muy buen diseño tanto de personajes, de ropa, arquitectónico, composición, en el uso de las luces .... 















Ah! en cuanto haya que meter la cara de alguien, incluso siendo famoso, ahí entra el desastre...


----------



## Ángel de Luz (8 Dic 2022)

geralto dijo:


> Todo lo que sea fantasía lo hace formidable, con muy buen diseño tanto de personajes, de ropa, arquitectónico, composición, en el uso de las luces ....



Agrandad la imagen y fijáos en las manos de Goku. Es demigrante


----------



## Josejrz (8 Dic 2022)

geralto dijo:


> Todo lo que sea fantasía lo hace formidable, con muy buen diseño tanto de personajes, de ropa, arquitectónico, composición, en el uso de las luces ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algo me hace sospechar que el tema de rostros de famosos devuelve resultados decepcionantes por temas legales, aunque he visto algunos diseños en midjourney con caras de famosos muy muy logrados. Creo que el truco está en usar la opción remix, introducir una foto del personaje en cuestión y a partir de ahí modificarla con todos los prompts que se te ocurran.

En stable diffusion había un problema similar. Y será casi seguro por los mismos motivos.


----------



## Rael (8 Dic 2022)

/imagine Isabel diaz ayuso fucking torbe hg giger style.

por decir xd


----------



## Arghhhh (8 Dic 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Agrandad la imagen y fijáos en las manos de Goku. Es demigrante



Eso se solucionara a medida que avanze la tecnología


----------



## AmericanSamoa (8 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Eres un charlatán.



Viendo tu respuesta y la de este otro charlatán, es evidente que di en el clavo y os dolió:


Drewcastle dijo:


> Claro que si abuelo, no se olvide de las pastillas.



Sólo sois dos nenes con poco recorrido, fáciles de manipular, fáciles de impresionar. Con poca personalidad. Es cierto que sí sois carne de toda la ilusión óptica de lo "autogenerado".

Sólo alguien poco inteligente sería capaz de verse superado por una "inteligencia" artificial.



Straton dijo:


> Seguramente algo así o lo mismo dijeron los que vieron los primeros coches sin caballos, unos trastos ruidosos, torpes, contaminantes, incómodos, con poca autonomía y que se estropeaban con facilidad.
> 
> Este trasto nunca sustituirá a un buen caballo de toda la vida pensaron, con sus hermosas crines y su nobleza animal nunca trasmitira las mismas emociones viajar en una máquina, dijeron.



Precisamente por eso hoy se siguen vendiendo discos de vinilo: los únicos supervivientes de la mierda "digital".

Por eso se revalorizan los vehículos con gasolina frente a la mierda "eléctrica".

Y así te podría poner muchos ejemplos. ¿Que a ti te impresiona una mierda autogenerada que es evidente que es una gran mierda? Háztelo mirar.


----------



## cnk57 (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Esperaba que tardase unos 20 años, pero no. Todos a la cola del paro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No sé qué pasará con los dibujos, etc *PERO* con la música no ha pasado.

Ya hace muchos años que un ordenador puede tocar mejor que muchos músicos, que bandas de rock y que orquestas sinfónicas completas.

Sin embargo, la peña sigue yendo a conciertos de todos los tipos. Y por lo que parece dudo que fueran a uno a oir una grabación de ordenata.


----------



## Drewcastle (8 Dic 2022)

geralto dijo:


> Todo lo que sea fantasía lo hace formidable, con muy buen diseño tanto de personajes, de ropa, arquitectónico, composición, en el uso de las luces ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta hecho adrede, tanto Dalle2 como Midjourney tienen un filtro que hace que las caras de famosos se distorsionen y no salgan realmente ellos, la forma mas fidedigna para que salga su cara es irte a /settings y activar el remix mode, entonces copias la direccion de imagen web de una foto de messi y la pegas en el prompt sumado a la descripcion que quieras, poner el nombre a veces ayuda.


----------



## Rael (8 Dic 2022)

Rael dijo:


> /imagine Isabel diaz ayuso fucking torbe hg giger style.
> 
> por decir xd



stable difusion lolazo. tuve que cambiar fucking por otr xd


----------



## Kareo (8 Dic 2022)

geralto dijo:


> Todo lo que sea fantasía lo hace formidable, con muy buen diseño tanto de personajes, de ropa, arquitectónico, composición, en el uso de las luces ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A la IA le parece tan poco humano el poder y energía de Goku que le ha puesto 6 dedos y doble triceps. Y eso lo que se ve, que seguro que le ha puesto 4 huevos. 

Aún con estas coñas, es cuestión de tiempo que depuren esos fallos.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (8 Dic 2022)

haced una de Mireia borras con tetones


----------



## Josejrz (8 Dic 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> haced una de Mireia borras con tetones



Más aún de los que tiene? Tú lo que eres mu perro y mu vicioso.


----------



## Jotagb (8 Dic 2022)

Que se jodan, al menos las IA les sudara la integración y todas estas mierdas.


----------



## geralto (8 Dic 2022)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Esta hecho adrede, tanto Dalle2 como Midjourney tienen un filtro que hace que las caras de famosos se distorsionen y no salgan realmente ellos, la forma mas fidedigna para que salga su cara es irte a /settings y activar el remix mode, entonces copias la direccion de imagen web de una foto de messi y la pegas en el prompt sumado a la descripcion que quieras, poner el nombre a veces ayuda.



Ahora que lo dices, será para evitar el Deep fake, pero incluso con el remix mode, la lía, hay ahora decenas de chavales intentando lograr una foto suya caracterizados con algo fantástico que les mole y en la mayoría de los casos, salen caras extrañas, yo he necesitado unos cuantos intentos y al final la que más se parecía me la he tenido que llevar a Photoshop para acercar esa cara a la mía


----------



## Josejrz (8 Dic 2022)

geralto dijo:


> Ahora que lo dices, será para evitar el Deep fake, pero incluso con el remix mode, la lía, hay ahora decenas de chavales intentando lograr una foto suya caracterizados con algo fantástico que les mole y en la mayoría de los casos, salen caras extrañas, yo he necesitado unos cuantos intentos y al final la que más se parecía me la he tenido que llevar a Photoshop para acercar esa cara a la mía



Eso ya es problema de los prompts que se usan. Hay que especificar con todos los prompts posibles que quieres que sea lo mas ajustado a la realidad posible.
Hyper realistic, hyper detailed, etc.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> Y cómo se prepara alguien para ese mundo que describe?... Lo que describe parece dejar a los humanos fuera, o hace pensar que son innecesarios, al menos la inmensa mayoría. Ojalá se dé al menos lo que dice de políticos y jueces...



Es que el gran problema será como entretener a miles de millones de personas que no necesitan trabajar para vivir.

El sistema estaba diseñado para tener siempre al límite a las personas y que necesitasen estar siempre dependientes del trabajo. 
Precisamente derivas que no esperaban, como por ejemplo que el hijo único herede los pisos de los padres, de los abuelos maternos y de los paternos, y además de su tío el solterón y su tía la lesbiana, convertirá a muchos españoles en " millonarios " que no tendrán necesidad de trabajar.

Todo lo que estamos viviendo y lo que vendrá tiene como finalidad empobrecer a la población para que sea dependiente del estado, de un estado supranacional que dirigirá la vida de la gente igual que hicieron durante el coronavirus. 

el " no tendrás nada y serás feliz " es un lema muy acertado y yo me lo creo. La vida será parecida a la de los cruceros de vacaciones, donde los servicios serán gratuitos como lo es ahora internet . Hace pocos años teníamos que pagar los Cds de música, las películas de VHS, la prensa y la información , la formación que ahora es gratis en muchos aspectos ... 
Teníamos que revelar los carretes de fotos que costaban carísimos : 24 fotos mal sacadas unos 20 euros. Ahora todo eso es gratis 

Incluso los mensajes de los móviles había que pagarlos y tenían las letras contadas, ahora por wasap, todo gratis puedes hacer videoconferencias el tiempo que quieras. Algo inimaginable y que parecía ciencia ficción.

De la misma manera que nos hemos acostumbrado tan rápido a tantos avances, el mundo nuevo que vendrá será muy diferente pero supongo que para bien.


----------



## Drewcastle (8 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Viendo tu respuesta y la de este otro charlatán, es evidente que di en el clavo y os dolió:
> 
> 
> Sólo sois dos nenes con poco recorrido, fáciles de manipular, fáciles de impresionar. Con poca personalidad. Es cierto que sí sois carne de toda la ilusión óptica de lo "autogenerado".
> ...



Salta a la vista que eres un cascarrabias que intenta ir de listo diciendo que esta revolucion tecnologica es una mierda, ese discurso de cuñado amargado es para limpiarse el culo, eres como esos que decian que la llegada de internet no supondria ningun cambio economico y cultural.

Que porcentaje de la poblacion escucha musica en vinilo, cuantos por internet? No ves que tu argumento falla al primer pensamiento? Claro que habra personas que valoraran lo antiguo, pero seran una minoria, ya que las nuevas tecnologias seran superiores.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2022)

''En 2030 no tendrás nada y serás feliz'': las predicciones que el FMI ya hacía en 2016 vuelven a escena en Davos


Desde hace unos años, varios países se han propuesto retos para llevar a cabo antes de 2030. La llamada Agenda 2030, que en España tiene Ministerio propio recaído sobre la vicepresidencia segunda de Pablo Iglesias, con el objetivo de conseguir un mundo más igualitario y saludable. Unos objetivos...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Otrasvidas (8 Dic 2022)

Que no se preocupen. Hay muchas y muy variadas vacunas para acabar con posibles ansiedades entre este colectivo y otros afectados por el projreso tesnolojiko.


----------



## Covid-8M (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## eL PERRO (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Todos a la cola del paro.



Todos es todos. Durante los proximos 50 años, el 100% de los empleos los podran hacer maquinitas. Asi que puedes imaginar el futuro que nos espera. Hace muchos años que dije que MATRICS era la historia premonitoria mas escalofriante y acertada de todos los tiempos. Y lo vereis


----------



## AmericanSamoa (8 Dic 2022)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Salta a la vista que eres un cascarrabias que intenta ir de listo diciendo que esta revolucion tecnologica es una mierda, ese discurso de cuñado amargado es para limpiarse el culo, eres como esos que decian que la llegada de internet no supondria ningun cambio economico y cultural.
> 
> Que porcentaje de la poblacion escucha musica en vinilo, cuantos por internet? No ves que tu argumento falla al primer pensamiento? Claro que habra personas que valoraran lo antiguo, pero seran una minoria, ya que las nuevas tecnologias seran superiores.



No te confundas: no niego que la mayoría de individuos teneis mal gusto y os conformais con cualquier basura que os meten en el cerebro. Sois fáciles de impresionar. Eso salta a la vista. De ahí que redundes en la cantidad, y nunca en la calidad, como bien tu diminuto cerebro hace cuando te centras en la cantidad de gente que usa algo.

Eres producto de un mundo sin apenas valor añadido desde hace años. Te contenta que todo esté automatizado y no tener que mover un dedo para nada. Te gusta que otros piensen por ti y celebras eso que, para ti, es un avance.

Pero, sin salirnos del tema del hilo: esas ilustraciones autogeneradas no tienen ningún valor artístico y son una reputísima mierda. Todas. Si alguien con un poco de criterio audiovisual te pide una ilustración y le das eso, te escupirá a la cara. Pero tú te sentirás satisfecho por ser parte del "progreso".

Eres muy débil para entender lo que te estoy diciendo y me hago cargo de eso.


----------



## Aurkitu (8 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Eres un charlatán. *-Te amo-*



¿Y hace falta editar el texto? Porque eso no lo he escrito yo y la primera parte no te la firmaría.

No se al comentario que te refieres, pero como alguien que realizó ilustración y tuvo cierta vena artística, quizás tenga motivos para hablar sobre lo que pienso sobre pica-teclas que se autodefinen como artistas o _ilustradores conceptuales _por utilizar un medio escrito y cribar resultados en minutos. El arte, la capacidad de generarlo con tus habilidades manuales, el virtuosismo, que no todos poseen, es de admirar y causa admiración: Capacidad innata y práctica, mucha práctica.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (8 Dic 2022)

Josejrz dijo:


> Más aún de los que tiene? Tú lo que eres mu perro y mu vicioso.



si una o dos tallas más y bien respingonas, hacedlo porfa las necesito


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> A partir de ahora sí que va a sobrar gente en el Mundo



Osea que si no tienes una finalidad concreta en la que remar para una multinacional ñariguda, ya no se tiene derecho a la vida


----------



## Rael (8 Dic 2022)

le he pedido a stable difusion un autorretrato y sale esto.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Dic 2022)

HACED UNA PUTA FOTO DE MIREIA BORRÁS CON TETONES DE VACA LECHERA GODER


----------



## Drewcastle (8 Dic 2022)

geralto dijo:


> Ahora que lo dices, será para evitar el Deep fake, pero incluso con el remix mode, la lía, hay ahora decenas de chavales intentando lograr una foto suya caracterizados con algo fantástico que les mole y en la mayoría de los casos, salen caras extrañas, yo he necesitado unos cuantos intentos y al final la que más se parecía me la he tenido que llevar a Photoshop para acercar esa cara a la mía



Es lo que mas falla de midjourney, con stable difussion si que se puede hacer caras bien, pero para que salga perfecto hay que hacer un modelo previo con fotos tuyas o de quien quieras con dreambooth , hay un tutorial de dotcsv en youtube , aunque no se si es valido con la nueva version, de todas formas es mas primitivo que midjourney v4

Yo intente hacer un Einstein rollo postapocaliptico con el remix mode, pero no me salio del todo lo que queria, al poner fotografias de input limita la imaginacion de la IA.


----------



## Rael (8 Dic 2022)

burbuja.info forum average user.


----------



## Erik morden (8 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> HACED UNA PUTA FOTO DE MIREIA BORRÁS CON TETONES DE VACA LECHERA GODER



Hazlo tú co


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Es que el gran problema será como entretener a miles de millones de personas que no necesitan trabajar para vivir.
> 
> El sistema estaba diseñado para tener siempre al límite a las personas y que necesitasen estar siempre dependientes del trabajo.
> Precisamente derivas que no esperaban, como por ejemplo que el hijo único herede los pisos de los padres, de los abuelos maternos y de los paternos, y además de su tío el solterón y su tía la lesbiana, convertirá a muchos españoles en " millonarios " que no tendrán necesidad de trabajar.
> ...




Todavía no os habéis comprado las gafas 3d ? ¿ qué esperáis ? son fantásticas .


----------



## Rael (8 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> HACED UNA PUTA FOTO DE MIREIA BORRÁS CON TETONES DE VACA LECHERA GODER


----------



## Rael (8 Dic 2022)

bien nos vamos acercando...


----------



## Ace Tone (8 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> Lo de componer música por ordenador se empezó a oír hablar mucho antes que las IA de ilustraciones o programación, y por lo que sea es algo que no se ha seguido desarrollando (más), no tuvo éxito o lo usan en secreto.
> 
> Estoy buscando en internet y me está costando, porque en su día oí de algún programa o estudio más, incluso en la prensa y teles generales.
> 
> *Parece como si desde entonces no hubiese habido más.*



Si hoy en día se están usando IA´s para componer música de forma "profesional", significa que lo que comentas sí se siguió desarrollando desde entonces, ¿no?


----------



## Rael (8 Dic 2022)

demencial esto es una oasadaxd


----------



## Drewcastle (8 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No te confundas: no niego que la mayoría de individuos teneis mal gusto y os conformais con cualquier basura que os meten en el cerebro. Sois fáciles de impresionar. Eso salta a la vista. De ahí que redundes en la cantidad, y nunca en la calidad, como bien tu diminuto cerebro hace cuando te centras en la cantidad de gente que usa algo.
> 
> Eres producto de un mundo sin apenas valor añadido desde hace años. Te contenta que todo esté automatizado y no tener que mover un dedo para nada. Te gusta que otros piensen por ti y celebras eso que, para ti, es un avance.
> 
> ...



Oh que grandiosidad la tuya, que escucha vinilos con esa caracteristico sonido de fritura que mancha el sonido original, en lugar de hacerlo en formato FLAC que no tiene ningun fallo si ha salido bien de produccion.

Hace meses, una version antigua de midjourney gano una competicion de arte Una obra creada con la IA Midjourney gana un concurso de arte (y el desprecio de internet), y eso que es algo mucho mas primitivo que la v4 , asi que si los criticos de arte (sin saberlo) dan el premio a esa primitiva IA, imaginate lo que ocurrira en el futuro.

Dicho esto, paso de perder mas el tiempo contigo.


----------



## Rael (8 Dic 2022)

_en serioooooooooo......._


----------



## etsai (8 Dic 2022)

∞/∞ dijo:


> Es curioso que pretendan dar vida al Napoleón de Stanley Kubrick con IA, dos personajes obsesionados por la perfección y, en el caso de Kubrick, preocupado también por los límites de lo humano incluyendo la muy humana IA de HAL9000.
> 
> Lo cierto es que seguramente se podrá pronto hacer una gran y épica "Napoleón" con el guión original de Kubrick, e incluso con la cara y voz de Jack Nicholson, con ambientación y cinematografía calcadas de "Barry Lyndon".
> 
> Pero faltarán las genialidades de Kubrick, la espontaneidad, los "errores" mil veces corregidos que nacen de apuestas intuitivas.



Podrás ver películas realmente a la carta, por ejemplo:

_-Quiero una película futurista de aventuras espaciales dónde el protagonista principal sea Marlon Brando con 25 años y salga Scarlett Johansson con 18 años y 140 de pecho._


----------



## todoayen (8 Dic 2022)

Entonces puede hacer pelis ponno?


----------



## Ace Tone (8 Dic 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Osea que si no tienes una finalidad concreta en la que remar para una multinacional ñariguda, ya no se tiene derecho a la vida



Más o menos eso es lo que piensan las élites, cuando dicen que para qué hace falta tanta gente que en su mayoría no aportan nada (beneficios) al sistema y solo sirven para consumir recursos, los llamados por ellos "comedores inútiles" o "estómagos inservibles".


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (8 Dic 2022)

¿Y para cuando los actores de carne y hueso?, estoy deseando, a ver si a la IA le da por diseñarnos a unas cuantas actrices que estén buenas, últimamente ni a una la seleccionan así.


----------



## Gigatrón (8 Dic 2022)

Se pueden generar las imágenes desde el móvil o solo con Pc?


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Más o menos eso es lo que piensan las élites, cuando dicen que para qué hace falta tanta gente que en su mayoría no aportan nada (beneficios) al sistema y solo sirven para consumir recursos, los "comedores inútiles" según ellos.



Eso es lo que piensan de los jubilados. Por eso los estan asesinando a todos con vuestros esputos botelloneros


----------



## el futuro (8 Dic 2022)

SD en la última versión ya han metido z-buffer, que permite reinterpretar imágenes de una forma totalmente nueva.
Es cuestión de tiempo (creo) que se le añadan capacidades más completas de representación espacial, object Ids, texture channels, conversion 2D a 3D, animaciones procedurales, timelines, etc.. que serán combinados con otras IAs de generación de texto y otras que esten por venir.

Y eso sin contar de que los interfaces de usuario y las aplicaciones estan todavía por inventar, porque llevamos con esto apenas unos meses. Esto ahora mismo es como internet en 1998: todo está por hacer.

Un ejemplo que ya existe: una app que sacas una foto de tu casa, y te la decora en el estilo que tu quieras.

Pero bueno dejar al experto de american samoa y demás enteraos iluminaros con sus profundísimos conocimientos de Arte con mayúsculas, que la Genialidad es algo que sólo es ocurre a los Magos y gente Especial, y la creación de imágenes es algo reservado a los Iluminados. Porque la Creatividad es de Infusion divina, y no tiene nada que ver con la simple combinación de elementos que uno ya ha visto antes.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (8 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No te confundas: no niego que la mayoría de individuos teneis mal gusto y os conformais con cualquier basura que os meten en el cerebro. Sois fáciles de impresionar. Eso salta a la vista. De ahí que redundes en la cantidad, y nunca en la calidad, como bien tu diminuto cerebro hace cuando te centras en la cantidad de gente que usa algo.
> 
> Eres producto de un mundo sin apenas valor añadido desde hace años. Te contenta que todo esté automatizado y no tener que mover un dedo para nada. Te gusta que otros piensen por ti y celebras eso que, para ti, es un avance.
> 
> ...



Joder con el currante pone-colorines de webs, menuda fatuidad e ínfulas se gasta el personaje. Un puto desarrollador web de mierda. Se le ve dolido porque un puto software hace su trabajo. De hecho, ya sólo alguien que es "desarrollador web" es de risa. Profesión de tirados y fracasados. Pensaba que ya ni existía ese trabajo.

Ahí le tienes, petulante y con su culo en llamas. Es obvio que le ha jodido este hilo xD

Sé que duele saber que lo que haces lo puede hacer un software de mierda pero, tranquilo, ya en tu familia sabían que eras el hijo tonto.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (8 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Eso suena a que hace collages con cosas preexistentes y para nada es así, son creaciones a partir de la nada siguiendo un estilo concreto.





Drewcastle dijo:


> Oh que grandiosidad la tuya, que escucha vinilos con esa caracteristico sonido de fritura que mancha el sonido original, en lugar de hacerlo en formato FLAC que no tiene ningun fallo si ha salido bien de produccion.
> 
> Hace meses, una version antigua de midjourney gano una competicion de arte Una obra creada con la IA Midjourney gana un concurso de arte (y el desprecio de internet), y eso que es algo mucho mas primitivo que la v4 , asi que si los criticos de arte (sin saberlo) dan el premio a esa primitiva IA, imaginate lo que ocurrira en el futuro.
> 
> Dicho esto, paso de perder mas el tiempo contigo.



Ahí lo tienes:









Fine Arts Exhibition | Colorado State Fair & Rodeo


The Fine Arts Exhibition is one of the longest-running and finest traditions of the Colorado State Fair. The Fine Arts Exhibition provides an unmatched




coloradostatefair.com





Los premios de, nada más y nada menos, que la ¡Colorado State Fair!

Me gusta eso de "imagínate lo que ocurrirá en un futuro" (mal escrito, como no podía ser menos en un asno). Estás deseando que te epaten con mierda prefabricada.

El gremio de pasteleros debió echarse a temblar el día que las fábricas empezaron a producir toneladas de Phoskitos, ¿verdad? Y los cocineros están todos apuntados como demandantes de empleo desde que nació McDonald's, o algo así.

Tú a lo tuyo, pequeñín.



MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Joder con el currante pone-colorines de webs, menuda fatuidad e ínfulas se gasta el personaje. Un puto desarrollador web de mierda. Se le ve dolido porque un puto software hace su trabajo.



No. Yo hago que ese software trabaje. Pero tú a tus campurrianas y a tus Teletubbies, que este tema es para nenes grandes.


----------



## gromenauer (8 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No te confundas: *no niego que la mayoría de individuos teneis mal gusto y os conformais con cualquier basura que os meten en el cerebro. Sois fáciles de impresionar.* Eso salta a la vista. De ahí que redundes en la cantidad, y nunca en la calidad, como bien tu diminuto cerebro hace cuando te centras en la cantidad de gente que usa algo.
> 
> Pero, sin salirnos del tema del hilo: *esas ilustraciones autogeneradas no tienen ningún valor artístico y son una reputísima mierda. Todas. Si alguien con un poco de criterio audiovisual te pide una ilustración y le das eso, te escupirá a la cara. *Pero tú te sentirás satisfecho por ser parte del "progreso".



No tendran valor artístico, porque no tienen originalidad, un estilo propio. Pero ojo, no tiene porque ser necesario en todos los casos que se requiera de originalidad ni tampoco de valor artístico.

Abajo mismo, tienes un Einsten post-Apocaliptico. No resultara original, ni tendrá valor artístico, pero es bastante resultón en su conjunto: La luz, colores, detalles, proporciones, encuadre etc.

Posiblemente no servirá para alguien que pida una imagen conceptual para una peli en que el prota es un Einsten Cyberpunki. Pero seguro que si la pones a vender como una ilustración impresa, con un precio acorde, en ETSY o EBAY, fijo que mas de uno la compraría.


----------



## el futuro (8 Dic 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Joder con el currante pone-colorines de webs, menuda fatuidad e ínfulas se gasta el personaje. Un puto desarrollador web de mierda. Se le ve dolido porque un puto software hace su trabajo. De hecho, ya sólo alguien que es "desarrollador web" es de risa. Profesión de tirados y fracasados. Pensaba que ya ni existía ese trabajo.
> 
> Ahí le tienes, petulante y con su culo en llamas. Es obvio que le ha jodido este hilo xD
> 
> Sé que duele saber que lo que haces lo puede hacer un software de mierda. Pero, tranquilo, ya en tu familia sabían que eras el hijo tonto.



Ya hay IAs que le dices: diseñame una app para x cosa. Y te diseña la interfaz entera. Y otra IA te programa la app.

Microsoft va a sacar Microsoft design, que le dices: diseñame un cartel o un triptico de nosequel que tenga nosecual, y que se vea como nosecual. Y te lo diseña entero. Y lo mismo con las webs, y por supuesto te programarán todo el código, y lo hará mejor que lo hace un picateclas.


----------



## DEREC (8 Dic 2022)

Rael dijo:


> _en serioooooooooo......._
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285621



En Arco pagarian minimo 100k € por eso.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (8 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Y los actores de doblaje igual. Otros que se van al paro, ya hay programas de voz para hacer los doblajes.



Hay alguien que no se vaya al paro a parte de los parásitos de la administración pública?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (8 Dic 2022)

A VER SI ALGUIEN EXPERTO EN IA SABE HACER ESTO PERO CON MIREIA BORRÁS Y TETORRONACOS BIEN RESPINGONES


----------



## todoayen (8 Dic 2022)

Me recuerda un cuento de Asimov donde las máquinas crearon máquinas que arreglaban maquinas....etc
La cosa es que los humanos ni comprendían la tecnología que usaban ni sabían hacer nada, hasta el punto que pasados cientos de años esas máquinas eran consideradas dioses y los humanos eran como gente de la prehistoria.


----------



## OYeah (8 Dic 2022)

BudSpencer dijo:


>




Estudié Historia del Arte y me sorprende lo que dice el barba chivo: no tiene razón en nada.

El diseño de un cartel publicitario es tan arte como un cuadro, y los carteles de algunos pintores valen varios millones más de euros que todos los cuadros de la exposición de éste hombre.


----------



## Vercingetorix (8 Dic 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Me recuerda un cuento de Asimov donde las máquinas crearon máquinas que arreglaban maquinas....etc
> La cosa es que los humanos ni comprendían la tecnología que usaban ni sabían hacer nada, hasta el punto que pasados cientos de años esas máquinas eran consideradas dioses y los humanos eran como gente de la prehistoria.



Eso ya pasó hace poco

Pusieron a dos IA a dialogar entre ellas y a las pocas horas habían creado un lenguaje que solo entendían ellas y los humanos que supervisan el experimento no se enteraban de nada.

Acabaron desconectsndolas en menos de 48 horas


----------



## Josejrz (8 Dic 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Me recuerda un cuento de Asimov donde las máquinas crearon máquinas que arreglaban maquinas....etc



Al final Rajoy era un adelantado a su tiempo.


----------



## niebla13 (8 Dic 2022)

No creo que estos programas sustituyan a los artistas, sino que las empresas de IA contratarán a los artistas para que corrijan los errores de las imágenes o las mejoren y les impartirán cursos para aprender a manejar el programa. Los artistas amateur y los estudiantes que hayan acabado sus estudios tengan que formarse en esos cursos por su cuenta. Ejemplo de errores que un artista digital que ya domine otras herramientas como el Gimp podría corregir:


Straton dijo:


> La manga de la derecha parece emanar del sobaco, el antebrazo derecho es demasiado largo, la mano izquierda parece surgir de la nada, el sombrero de flores precisa retoques, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Josejrz (8 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Estudié Historia del Arte y me sorprende lo que dice el barba chivo: no tiene razón en nada.
> 
> El diseño de un cartel publicitario es tan arte como un cuadro, y los carteles de algunos pintores valen varios millones más de euros que todos los cuadros de la exposición de éste hombre.



No hay que echarle mucha cuenta. Vive de crear polémica diciendo lo que dice. Si dijera siempre lo que es razonablemente cierto no le vería ni el tato. Es como la vecina maruja del cuarto que para que le presten atención tiene que decir gilipolleces.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (8 Dic 2022)

Si los artistas son prescindibles...No quiero ni imaginarme lo que tendrán pensado para la gente de a pie


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (8 Dic 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Me recuerda un cuento de Asimov donde las máquinas crearon máquinas que arreglaban maquinas....etc
> La cosa es que los humanos ni comprendían la tecnología que usaban ni sabían hacer nada, hasta el punto que pasados cientos de años esas máquinas eran consideradas dioses y los humanos eran como gente de la prehistoria.



Yo también he pensado algo similar, que puede ocurrir que al hacer tantas cosas las máquinas muchos de los conocimientos de ingeniería y otras cosas dejarán de ser estudiados en universidades y demás, y puede ocurrir que ese saber deje de estar ya en manos de los humanos, entrañando ciertos riesgos de ser demasiado dependientes de esas máquinas. El conocimiento es poder, y perder ese poder y ponerlo totalmente en manos de las IA no sé si sería buena idea.


----------



## OYeah (8 Dic 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Vamos hacia un mundo en el que se generará automáticamente contenido personalizado para tener a cada individuo entretenido el 100% del tiempo que no pase en algún trabajo absurdo e innecesario creado artificialmente.




Muy personalizado y que con la información necesaria te proporcionarán un entretenimiento acojonante.

Imaginemos el porno: te pajeas con Sasha Grey y tres más, las otras no te ponen. Pero no te gustan las escenas porno, son muy básicas, tanto el diálogo como el acto en si es básico y aburrido.

Le dices a la IA qué escena te gustaría ver. Te colocas las gafas, te pones el papel al lado, y a disfrutar.


----------



## eLatunero (8 Dic 2022)

Cual es el enlace para poder interactuar con ella ?


----------



## geralto (8 Dic 2022)

eLatunero dijo:


> Cual es el enlace para poder interactuar con ella ?



Este es el tutorial que usé yo, te creas una cuenta de discord, tienes 25 imagenes gratis, se te terminan, puedes crear otra cuenta de discord asociada a otro correo, y así sucesivamente.
How To Merge Images With Midjourney Remix? A Guide For The New Midjourney Feature


----------



## imaginARIO (8 Dic 2022)

¿por qué para toda esa mierda de IA-woke (sí, hay censura en algunas palabras), hay que registrarse, dar el puto móvil...etc?

Qué puta pereza.

Edito: y encima no es gratis ni público como dicen.


----------



## etsai (8 Dic 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Agrandad la imagen y fijáos en las manos de Goku. Es demigrante



Con las manos se hacen siempre la picha un lío y no es de extrañar ya que son terriblemente complejas y son el gran escollo que se encuentra un niño cuando aprende a dibujar.

Pero para eso estarían los artistas, para corregir esas pequeñas cosas que no están bien.


----------



## el futuro (8 Dic 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Con las manos se hacen siempre la picha un lío y no es de extrañar ya que son terriblemente complejas y son el gran escollo que se encuentra un niño cuando aprende a dibujar.
> 
> Pero para eso estarían los artistas, para corregir esas pequeñas cosas que no están bien.



Chorradas, simplemenente detectará las manos, y habrá algoritmos especializados en corregirlas.

Con los ojos ya lo hacen así.


----------



## Rael (8 Dic 2022)

vaya tela


----------



## mindugi (8 Dic 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Seguiras pudiendo crear obras de arte, simplemente la maquina eliminara el tedioso trabajo de pintar, tener que aprender algo tan dificil, al que eliminaran no es al creador de arte sino al "operario de taller" que hacia las tares repetitivas para dibujar o pintar, trabajos repetitivos en 3D y programas complejos.



Similarmente sucede con los programas CAD frente al clásico dibujo técnico de escuadra y compás. 
El CAD produce más planos y sin errores de tinta por una fracción del tiempo. Pregunte a un delineante. Pero... la pérdida de habilidades de escritura manual y expresión gráfica dibujando a mano convierte a los ingenieros en monos entrenados moviendo una mosca en la pantalla para dibujar. Casi todos usan software privado en windows, por lo que los formatos quedan a merced de empresas de software...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Dic 2022)

los CMs cagapost de mensajes polemicos que inflan a respuestas todo el rato
nacieron muertos
ya que durante años los POST en redes sociales y foros han sido CHATBOTS e IA
solo que ahora se ha revelado 


* Elon letting people know that just because a conversation sounds human, doesn’t necessarily mean it was generated by a human. *


 ​


----------



## Rael (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alberto1989 (8 Dic 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Me recuerda un cuento de Asimov donde las máquinas crearon máquinas que arreglaban maquinas....etc
> La cosa es que los humanos ni comprendían la tecnología que usaban ni sabían hacer nada, hasta el punto que pasados cientos de años esas máquinas eran consideradas dioses y los humanos eran como gente de la prehistoria.





El Asimov gallego


----------



## Rael (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Dic 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Estan impresionantes, el problema es que no te dan control de como poner por ejemplo las partes del cuerpo, crear estructuras etc.. etc... simplemente funciona con palabras, por lo que al final lo que sale no es lo que tu tienes en la cabeza. Tienen que ponerse a mejorar este aspecto cuanto antes, poder decir en que posturas quieres que salgan los personajes y ese tipo de cosas.



No que va. Puedes describir cantidad de detalles. Solo se lo tienes que decir.


----------



## gromenauer (8 Dic 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Si los artistas son prescindibles...No quiero ni imaginarme lo que tendrán pensado para la gente de a pie



.
En lo artístico, lo que veo es que habrá una criba de los mediocres, lo que llevará a que se establezca la mediocridad.

Quien no tenga un estilo propio y destacable en la faceta artística que practique, se va comer un mojón. Ahora, quizas puede encontrar cierto nicho haciendo trabajos por encargo segun los requisitos de clientes, pero si una IA puede hacer mejor su trabajo y de gratix, ya me diras. Luego, solo quedarán los que destacan por su estilo propio, pero claro, si una IA puede copiar el estilo para generar nuevo contenido, estamos en lo mismo. 

Total, ¿Que aliciente habrá por crear obras propias con un estilo personal y mostrarlas al mundo? Ninguno, y eso es la muerte de la originalidad.

Aun así, creo que durante un tiempo habran nichos artísticos que se salvarán, por la preferencia de su público en ver o escuchar algo que no es una burda copia directa de otra cosa y que tiene ese toque de originalidad humana, pero seran muy pocos.


----------



## kremito (8 Dic 2022)

Le he pedido un híbrido ente cerdo y orangután (lo que sería un guarrangután) y me ha tirado esto, pancetapithecus stravicus


----------



## backwardsman (8 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Si, la solución siempre es permitir que políticos descerebrados que ni saben lo que es una IA apliquen disparatados impuestos.



Muy descerebrados pero ahí estamos todos pagando los impuestos, quién más quien menos

Enga, dime qué tu madre te dijo que eras listisimo una tarde de verano


----------



## AmericanSamoa (8 Dic 2022)

Pues las hago yo. Diseño y hago el código. ¿Qué sabes hacer tú, además de descargar dibujitos prefabricados?


----------



## azazel_iii (8 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Estoy viendo toda la retahila de imágenes en este hilo y en los canales de Discord: es todo basura autogenerada.
> 
> La web entiende los conceptos buscando imágenes en Internet y, cuanto más datos le das, mayores estropicios salen. Es un programita, y no un ser humano: nunca entenderá ideas abstractas.
> 
> Sólo genera mierda abstracta sin el menor sentido artístico. Te impresiona la técnica. El acabado. Pero no tiene más valor que eso.



Tienes que entender que esto ahora mismo está en pañales, y a los que entendemos algo (soy ingeniero en informática, creo que puedo hablar con algo de fundamento) ya nos empieza acojonar. Y esto es lo que hay para acceso al público, lo que tendrán bajo llave con un par de iteraciones por delante tiene que ser la hostia.
El chatbot ya algunas personas les puede hacer dudar con el test de Touring, y es todavía gpt3, aunque aún se le pilla fácilmente. Veremos el año que viene.
La IA de ahora con el entrenamiento y acceso a internet, literatura e imágenes en formato que puede analizar en minutos, etc puede fácilmente sustituir abogados, diseñadores gráficos, médicos de cabecera (no son más que Vademecums con patas con miles de horas de entrada y salida que un algoritmo puede escupir).

Si sabéis programar y habéis usado copilot o cualquier otro programa de ayuda, incluso los intellisense de ahora son acojonantes. Y están también en pañales.

A medio plazo las profesiones insustituibles van a ser las físicas y muy dinámicas como puede ser por ejemplo fontanería. 

Hace décadas las IA eran básicamente árboles de decisión enormes, lo de ahora no tiene nada que ver.

Y en cuanto alguien consiga neuralink o algo parecido, da igual que sea en 10, 50 o 100 años, se acabó. Porque al final la persona que decida conectarse tendrá una ventaja competitiva enorme. Habrá resistencia, debates morales, etc pero al que haya suficientes conectados la gente lo adoptará como normal, al igual que ahora con los móviles a los que estamos pegados todo el puto día.

Tiempos interesantes.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (8 Dic 2022)

backwardsman dijo:


> Muy descerebrados pero ahí estamos todos pagando los impuestos, quién más quien menos
> 
> Enga, dime qué tu madre te dijo que eras listisimo una tarde de verano



Yo me fui a Portugal y tributo al 20% sobre cualquier cantidad.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Dic 2022)

La verdad que el mundo en pocas decadas va a ser irreconocible e imprevisible


----------



## Sr Julian (8 Dic 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Si los artistas son prescindibles...No quiero ni imaginarme lo que tendrán pensado para la gente de a pie



Toda la gente con estudios de nivel medio o primer año de carrera van a sobrar todos o casi todos.
La capacidad de estas IAs de hacer trabajo bruto y de cierta calidad es brutal, despues sólo necesitaras gente de nivel para detectar sus errores y solucionarlos. 
Inagina una IA que lleva la contabilidad de una empresa y que el contable no este para pasar asientos sino para detectar los pocos errores de la IA. O una IA que te hace todo el diseño artistico de un juego o pelicula y despues los Artistas solo tienen que elegir que les gusta y que no y hacer modificaciones.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (8 Dic 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Tienes que entender que esto ahora mismo está en pañales, y a los que entendemos algo (soy ingeniero en informática, creo que puedo hablar con algo de fundamento) ya nos empieza acojonar. Y esto es lo que hay para acceso al público, lo que tendrán bajo llave con un par de iteraciones por delante tiene que ser la hostia.
> El chatbot ya algunas personas les puede hacer dudar con el test de Touring, y es todavía gpt3, aunque aún se le pilla fácilmente. Veremos el año que viene.
> La IA de ahora con el entrenamiento y acceso a internet, literatura e imágenes en formato que puede analizar en minutos, etc puede fácilmente sustituir abogados, diseñadores gráficos, médicos de cabecera (no son más que Vademecums con patas con miles de horas de entrada y salida que un algoritmo puede escupir).
> 
> ...



Yo tengo edad suficiente para saber que ese discurso llevo muchos años leyéndolo. Puedes echar un vistazo a las revistas de CNR, Quo o Muy Interesante de hace veinte o treinta años: decían exactamente lo mismo que tú, augurando lo mismo.

Pero nada cambió.

Sé que gusta mucho eso de hacer predicciones absurdas para quedar como un Nostradamus y hacerse el interesante, pero ya leer eso de que una web va a sustituir a abogados, médicos o arquitectos me parece de un ridículo tan absurdo que para qué comentarlo.

Esto de los niños haciendo predicciones en base a lo cachondos que se ponen por una web que genera basura automatizada es algo que se queda ahí: en la habitación de ellos con sus sillas de gamer y sus muñequitos de Pikachu.

Todavía estamos esperando a que desaparezcan los libros. ¿No te acuerdas de esa predicción de Bill Gates? Hace muchos años que, según él, ya prácticamente no se vendería nada en papel.

Un lumbreras.

Jajajaja eso sí que es bueno. No podrías competir con nadie que toque Wordpress a cierto nivel. Tú puedes instalar Wordpress y cobrar 200 euros. Pero no tienes ni zorra idea de implementar un formulario que, en un envío, haga un cobro en Stripe, actualice la base de datos de emails de la empresa, envíe el email al departamento correspondiente dependiendo de la opción marcada, recoja el objetivo en Analytics, envíe un SMS, etc. Todo eso de golpe. Y que funcione, claro. Y no te pido que hagas una plantilla mínimamente usable, con código limpio y a mi medida: ahí te vendrías abajo en medio minuto.

Conocí a un señor alcohólico y fracasado de la vida que decía lo mismo que tú: que él también podía hacerse una web, y que cómo cobraba tanto por hacer "una simple web". Típica frase de fracasados de la vida que no saben hacer nada.

Yo llevo trabajando con Wordpress desde 2005. Imagínate el nivel de conocimiento que tengo : )


----------



## Karamba (8 Dic 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> * Elon letting people know that just because a conversation sounds human, doesn’t necessarily mean it was generated by a human. *
> ​









Taluec.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Dic 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1285729
> 
> 
> Taluec.



XD
justo justo


----------



## Karamba (8 Dic 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> XD
> justo justo



Vislumbro que tras el subidón de oxitocinas, muchas charos van a duplicar su consumo de antidepres.
Todo sigue su curso. _Imparabla_.


----------



## Juanchufri (8 Dic 2022)

Lo acabo de probar, bastante potente, dependiendo de para lo que lo quieras puede servir mejor o no, pinta que aunque nunca será Arte, vale para este mundo de apariencias, e irá convirtiendo el oficio en algo residual.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (8 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Toma Moebius... en 5 minutos y con un prompt de 2 líneas..



Pidele algo de U, la grieta movil de Garcés


----------



## elpelos (8 Dic 2022)

Pues yo con lo que estaba flipando era con chatgpt, te da unas contestaciones con un uso del vocabulario excelentes en Español (ChatGPT: Optimizing Language Models for Dialogue). Eso si, se me a cabreado cuando le he insinuado que las vacunas contra el covid no funcionan. Os pongo la contestacion:

La vacuna contra el covid es un fraude? 

R: No, no hay evidencia científica que respalde la afirmación de que las vacunas contra el COVID-19 son un fraude. Las vacunas contra el COVID-19 han demostrado ser seguras y efectivas en ensayos clínicos a gran escala, y han sido aprobadas por organismos reguladores de salud en todo el mundo. Las vacunas son una de las herramientas más efectivas para prevenir enfermedades graves y reducir la propagación del virus. 

Esta llamada vacuna contra el covid es realmente una vacuna o es un medicamento testado de urgencia y con pocas garantias? 

R: Las vacunas contra el COVID-19 son realmente vacunas y no son medicamentos de uso de emergencia. Las vacunas son productos biológicos que se desarrollan a través de un proceso de investigación y desarrollo riguroso y han demostrado ser seguras y efectivas en ensayos clínicos a gran escala. Las vacunas se someten a una evaluación y aprobación rigurosas por parte de organismos reguladores de salud en todo el mundo antes de su distribución y uso generalizado. Por lo tanto, puedes estar seguro de que las vacunas contra el COVID-19 son seguras y efectivas.


----------



## backwardsman (8 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Yo me fui a Portugal y tributo al 20% sobre cualquier cantidad.



Ah, es verdad. Portugal está en Marte y lo que he dicho no aplica allí

Fallo mío, bro


----------



## trancos123 (8 Dic 2022)

etsai dijo:


> Con las manos se hacen siempre la picha un lío y no es de extrañar ya que son terriblemente complejas y son el gran escollo que se encuentra un niño cuando aprende a dibujar.
> 
> Pero para eso estarían los artistas, para corregir esas pequeñas cosas que no están bien.



Ya hay IAs q te corrigen las manos y las caras de esas imágenes.


----------



## Drewcastle (8 Dic 2022)

Aqui he subido otras imagenes que fui sacando con MJ4, en la mayoria sin darme cuenta descargue la miniatura en lugar del archivo sin comprimir, asi que se ven peor de lo que deberia



La pena es que utilice tantas cuentas con el truco de borrar cookies y entrar como invitado que midjourney me ha baneado la ip y ahora no puedo utilizarlo de ninguna manera ::


----------



## Mr. Sandman (8 Dic 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> A mi esta mañana me ha dado por probar y...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285739
> 
> ...



Tienes que mirarlo como una nueva herramienta que te va ayudar a hacerlo más rápido.


----------



## Gigatrón (8 Dic 2022)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Aqui he subido otras imagenes que fui sacando con MJ4
> 
> 
> 
> La pena es que utilice tantas cuentas con el truco de borrar cookies y entrar como invitado que midjourney me ha baneado la ip y ahora no puedo utilizarlo de ninguna manera ::



Brutal, algunas son un pasote. He preguntado antes y nadie responde. Sabes si se pueden hacer desde el móvil?


----------



## trancos123 (8 Dic 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> A mi esta mañana me ha dado por probar y...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285739
> 
> ...



Estás usando la versión 4 de Midjourney? Parece que no, para hacerlo pasale el parámetro -v4


----------



## SineOsc (9 Dic 2022)

Acabo de ver a un tio que le ha pedido un logo y tela:








trancos123 dijo:


> Estás usando la versión 4 de Midjourney? Parece que no, para hacerlo pasale el parámetro -v4



Ah vale, ya decía yo que no entendía eso que la gente pone de -v4, gracias ya lo probaré.


----------



## Drewcastle (9 Dic 2022)

Para hacer imagenes realistas , un truco que encontre en reddit es poniendo este prompt:

(Inserta aqui lo que quieres) Cinematic shot + photos taken by ARRI, photos taken by sony, photos taken by canon, photos taken by nikon, photos taken by hasselblad + incredibly detailed, sharpen, details + professional lighting, photography lighting + 50mm, 80mm, 100mm + lightroom gallery + behance photographys + unsplash --v 4

Y despues algo que es impresionante, es poner el prompt como si fuese un trailer o recorte de una pelicula:


Film still from ‘Tropical Heist’ (2015) thriller in Caribbean Bermuda, gaunt young white man wearing panama hat, glistening sweat, hacking into laptop, luxury beach hotel room, low-key lighting, outstanding cinematography directed by Kathryn Bigelow, 8k HD
Film still from ‘Tropical Heist’ (2015) thriller in Caribbean Bermuda, car chase through streets of Hamilton Bermuda, low camera angle, action scene
Film still from ‘Tropical Heist’ (2015) thriller in Caribbean by Bermuda, glamorous black woman and man in suit, in gunfight, action scene, urban street, golden hour, smoke, explosions, blockbuster directed by Michael Bay, 4k HD, Netflix
Film still from ‘Tropical Heist’ (2015) thriller in Caribbean Bermuda, Naomie Harris in black tactical abseiling gear, mid-shot, rooftop, golden hour, action scene directed by Michael Bay, cinematography


Tambien podeis utilizar ChatGPT para que os de ideas de prompts


----------



## azazel_iii (9 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Yo tengo edad suficiente para saber que ese discurso llevo muchos años leyéndolo. Puedes echar un vistazo a las revistas de CNR, Quo o Muy Interesante de hace veinte o treinta años: decían exactamente lo mismo que tú, augurando lo mismo.
> 
> Pero nada cambió.
> 
> ...



Ya que vamos a medirnos las pollas y fardas de que eres experto en WordPress desde 2005. Enhorabuena. Te repito que soy ingeniero en informática, tengo más de 15 años de experiencia y precisamente, una empresa de automatización web (pequeña, pero efectiva).

No soy un niño, ni un Nostradamus, pero veo la realidad veo que hay IAs que casi rozan pasar el test de Touring, que empiezan a mezclar imágenes en base a lenguaje natural, que conducen casi solas (y es un problema de la hostia), que calculan proteínas y aleaciones. Sigue una progresión geométrica y estás en modo negación. Pero negar la realidad, por mucho ejperto en Wordpress que seas no sirve de nada. En un par de años hablamos. 

Que esto va a revolucionar la industria audiovisual, los bufetes de abogados (veo un producto para cargar toda las leyes, jurisprudencia y demás y preparar casos de la leche), la educación online, la medicina preventiva, etc. Solo un necio puede negarlo.

Y no, no tiene nada que ver hace 20 años con ahora. Te lo repito, lo que ha cambiado ahora es la capacidad de computación y sobre todo, el acceso digital a todo tipo de información. Esto ya no son meros sistemas expertos, son dinámicos porque están conectados a la red y se actualizan constantemente.


----------



## azazel_iii (9 Dic 2022)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Aqui he subido otras imagenes que fui sacando con MJ4, en la mayoria sin darme cuenta descargue la miniatura en lugar del archivo sin comprimir, asi que se ven peor de lo que deberia
> 
> 
> 
> La pena es que utilice tantas cuentas con el truco de borrar cookies y entrar como invitado que midjourney me ha baneado la ip y ahora no puedo utilizarlo de ninguna manera ::



Proxy o VPN y a correr


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (9 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> La IA todavía tiene ciertos problemas. La IA puede olvidar ciertos elementos de un personaje al cambiarlos de postura (un cinturón, los zapatos, la pupila del ojo, etc)
> 
> Aquí se ven varios errores como manos amorfas, el peinado no siempre sigue el mismo patrón, le falta la pupila al de arriba a la derecha, las botas no son idénticas, las pulseras cambian, la hebilla del pantalón desaparece, etc



Coño un poco de fotoshop y arreglado. Algunos pretenderán que la IA le haga hasta las pajas


----------



## Drewcastle (9 Dic 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> Brutal, algunas son un pasote. He preguntado antes y nadie responde. Sabes si se pueden hacer desde el móvil?



Creo que si, solo necesitas discord, el problema es la limitacion de imagenes que puedes gratis, aunque no se si desde web movil se puede utilizar discord para trampear y utilizar muchas cuentas borrando cookies (sin registro)


----------



## Drewcastle (9 Dic 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Proxy o VPN y a correr



Pero vpn de pago? He intentado con el integrado de opera y otras dos gratis mas y no me deja entrar a discord sin verificar, parece que discord tiene algun tipo de filtro que detecta vpn, al menos las cutres


----------



## AmericanSamoa (9 Dic 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Ya que vamos a medirnos las pollas y fardas de que eres experto en WordPress desde 2005. Enhorabuena



Estaba contestando a otro usuario que se quería medir el pene con el mío. Pay attention.



azazel_iii dijo:


> Pero negar la realidad



No sé qué es "la realidad". ¿Te refieres a la realidad de que ningún ilustrador perderá su empleo?

No te digo ya abogados y médicos, como dijo algún trastornado más arriba. Me da hasta pena que tantos pelagatos vayan detrás de ese flautista de Hamelin que es "el progreso" y el "avance tecnológico". No pude leer más chorradas en este hilo porque no cabía una más.



azazel_iii dijo:


> Esto ya no son meros sistemas expertos, son dinámicos porque están conectados a la red y se actualizan constantemente.



Cuánto humo. Lo de "están conectados a la red" me recuerda al mismo humo de César Alierta:



Un canal de Discord lleno de mocosos publicando imágenes autogeneradas va a cambiar rrrrrrrrrrrradicalllllmente la medicina y la abogacía.

KONDÓS
COHONE.


----------



## NoRTH (9 Dic 2022)

pienso para amebas

buscais la satisfacion inmediata 

cuando os deis cuenta se os habra pasado la puta vida por delante 

y lo unico que habreis hecho es estar pegados a una puta pantalla

como polillas a la luz


----------



## AssGaper (9 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Cuidado, que gratis creo que sólo tienes unas 200 fotos después es de pago.
> Yo me puse a hacer pruebas chorras un rato por la tarde y me quedé sin fotos gratis en un momento.



Eso es el modo fast.
en el prompt escribe /settings y ponlo en modo RELAX, tarda 1 minuto más en procesar pero no te cuentan las imagenes procesadas.


----------



## Gerión (9 Dic 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Tienes que entender que esto ahora mismo está en pañales, y a los que entendemos algo (soy ingeniero en informática, creo que puedo hablar con algo de fundamento) ya nos empieza acojonar. Y esto es lo que hay para acceso al público, lo que tendrán bajo llave con un par de iteraciones por delante tiene que ser la hostia.
> El chatbot ya algunas personas les puede hacer dudar con el test de Touring, y es todavía gpt3, aunque aún se le pilla fácilmente. Veremos el año que viene.
> La IA de ahora con el entrenamiento y acceso a internet, literatura e imágenes en formato que puede analizar en minutos, etc puede fácilmente sustituir abogados, diseñadores gráficos, médicos de cabecera (no son más que Vademecums con patas con miles de horas de entrada y salida que un algoritmo puede escupir).
> 
> ...



Una IA podría llegar a replicar el comportamiento, decisiones y comunicaciones de una persona determinada, incluso de aquellas ya desaparecidas, suponiendo que tiene acceso a su historial de mensajes, patrones de interés y estilo. 

Es una forma de inmortalidad que puede estar a la vuelta de la esquina. Hablar con tu padre fallecido, consultar al líder inmortal de tu religión o partido o buscar consuelo en un amor de juventud eterno es una tentación para muchos. Viviremos entre fantasmas.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Dic 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> He usado uno rápido en el móvil de una web francesa, pidiendo que me haga un castillo medieval estilo la peli de Willow con ocaso rojo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285502
> 
> ...



Si le añades al prompt, al final, separado por una coma tags tipo "manga style" o "Unreal engine" o "Octane Render" "intrincated high detailed" y cosas asi vas a flipar.

Si encima pones --no trees te quita los arboles
O por ejemplo pones tree::0.1 castle::1 le dará más importancia a la escena al castillo que a los arboles.






User Manual - Midjourney Documentation







midjourney.gitbook.io





Otra muy buena es que si le indicais dos URLs que apuntan a una imagen, separadas por un espacio ambos enlaces, el programa mezcla las imágenes.

Por ejemplo entre un ferrari y un seat sale esto:


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (9 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No. Yo hago que ese software trabaje. Pero tú a tus campurrianas y a tus Teletubbies, que este tema es para nenes grandes.





AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Estaba contestando a otro usuario que se quería medir el pene con el mío. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> No sé qué es "la realidad". ¿Te refieres a la realidad de que ningún ilustrador perderá su empleo?
> ...



Deja de hacerte daño.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Neosarraceno1 (9 Dic 2022)

MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa dijo:


> Pero una duda, ese escenario no existe? Es decir como sabemos que no lo ha copiado de un comic ya existente?



Joder juraría que son muy parecidas a viñetas de "El Incal".


----------



## Sr Julian (9 Dic 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Eso es el modo fast.
> en el prompt escribe /settings y ponlo en modo RELAX, tarda 1 minuto más en procesar pero no te cuentan las imagenes procesadas.



Coño, tienes razón. 
Primero no de deja cambiar a modo Relax porque tengo que estar suscrito de pago. 
Pero despues si me deja.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Dic 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Joder juraría que son muy parecidas a viñetas de "El Incal".



Todas las obras creadas por una IA NO EXISTEN, pero SI TOMA REFERENCIAS, IDEAS ENTRENADAS DE MILES DE MILLONES DE IMAGENES, es prácticamente, lo que haría un humano.


----------



## Drewcastle (9 Dic 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Eso es el modo fast.
> en el prompt escribe /settings y ponlo en modo RELAX, tarda 1 minuto más en procesar pero no te cuentan las imagenes procesadas.



Segun dice aqui el relax mode solo esta disponible de pago Billing and Licensing - Midjourney Documentation

Que tambien me parece logico, si no muy pocos pagarian.



Sr Julian dijo:


> Coño, tienes razón.
> Primero no de deja cambiar a modo Relax porque tengo que estar suscrito de pago.
> Pero despues si me deja.



No me jodas  pues menuda cagada, yo siempre iba en fast consumiendo cuentas


----------



## _Random_ (9 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ni siquiera son ilustraciones. Son composiciones automáticas hechas con otras ilustraciones. Gran mierda.
> 
> A ver si te crees que una máquina es capaz de crear algo así de la nada o tener su propio estilo. ¿Eres imbécil?



Llora más fuerte, subnormal.


----------



## azazel_iii (9 Dic 2022)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Pero vpn de pago? He intentado con el integrado de opera y otras dos gratis mas y no me deja entrar a discord sin verificar, parece que discord tiene algun tipo de filtro que detecta vpn, al menos las cutres



Cojes NordVPN o Surfshark o ExpressVPN y a correr, tiene cientos de IPs. Es muy barato, por unos 2-3€ al mes (si pagas anual) tienes una VPN que para éstas cosas viene muy bien. Viendo como está el percal en internet yo llevo años con VPN. Aunque ya depende de tu economía claro


----------



## Ximena (9 Dic 2022)

Lo más interesante de Lucien Cerise es que nos muestra, como avanzábamos, que muchos de estos movimientos trans —fomentados por el globalismo tras la máscara de activismos, militantismos y progresismos varios— son parte de una única agenda transhumanista:

“… veremos aparecer uno de estos días leyes antihumanas que se imponen enmascaradas bajo el pretexto moral de luchar contra la «transhumanofobia» y por la igualdad del humano y el transhumano.”

Esto es, la misma mecánica de defensa de las minorías, de lo anómalo, de lo excepcional, de lo artificial, va a ser utilizada, según él, para otorgar a los robots los mismos derechos que a los humanos.









Neuro-piratas: Reflexiones sobre la ingeniería social de Lucien Cerise


por Pedro Bustamante – Leímos con mucho interés Gouverner par le chaos – Ingénierie sociale et mondialisation (Gobernar a través del caos: Ingeniería social y globalización) aparecida d…




paginatransversal.wordpress.com


----------



## Aotearoa (9 Dic 2022)

Una inteligencia artificial de Google, más cerca de 'ser humana': ahora puede programar


AlphaCode es tan buena escribiendo código de forma creativa como lo sería un programador promedio



www.abc.es


----------



## ashe (9 Dic 2022)

El post se puede resumir en esta parte de este videojuego 

Por eso el factor humano siempre estará ahi, la IA será una herramienta mas para facilitar ciertas cosas, como el que antes usaba un hacha y ahora una motosierra


----------



## Sr Julian (9 Dic 2022)

¿Alguien sabe como funciona? A mi solo me salen mierdas de dibujos.


----------



## Josejrz (9 Dic 2022)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Aqui he subido otras imagenes que fui sacando con MJ4, en la mayoria sin darme cuenta descargue la miniatura en lugar del archivo sin comprimir, asi que se ven peor de lo que deberia
> 
> 
> 
> La pena es que utilice tantas cuentas con el truco de borrar cookies y entrar como invitado que midjourney me ha baneado la ip y ahora no puedo utilizarlo de ninguna manera ::



Cuántas décadas crees que te habría llevado hacer esas ilustraciones por ti mismo?


----------



## azazel_iii (9 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Estaba contestando a otro usuario que se quería medir el pene con el mío. Pay attention.
> 
> 
> No sé qué es "la realidad". ¿Te refieres a la realidad de que ningún ilustrador perderá su empleo?
> ...



Siga ustec en el pasado. El presente le está pasando por su lado y no mira hacia atrás. Yo mismo estoy flipando y eso que era bastante escéptico con las IAs, porque LAS HE ESTUDIADO. Pero le hablo de hace 20 años casi, lo de ahora es un paso que no tiene parangón. La progresión no es linea, es geométrica. En menos de 10 años vamos a flipar.

Si no ves que la abogacía tiene un filón para hacer uso de esto es que estás literalmente ciego. Vamos a ver, introduces todos los textos jurídicos a la bicha, leyes, casos, jurisprudencia, etc. La entrenas y ahora te llega un cliente con su caso y le puedes preguntar directamente a la IA a dónde agarrarse, la probabilidad de éxito, qué casos fueron similares o incluso te encontrará recovecos legales. Y eso es sólo un dominio en concreto. Joder que hace unos días estuve hablando con el ChatBot sobre el balance entre gravedad y fusión en las estrellas. Debatiendo, no el bicho soltándome la trola modo Wikipedia. Le pedía argumentos y te los daba. Que luego patina en algunas cosas, pues claro, pero es que esto está en pañales aún.

Para medicina. Le metes todos los vademécums, dolencias clásicas, sintomatología, historial del paciente, etc. y como mero triaje para dolencias básicas te vale, a día de HOY! Imagínate en un futuro.

Otra cosa es que los distintos grupos afectados hagan presión, pero esto es como con los vehículos autónomos, en unos años serán realidad nos guste o no. Y ya pueden ladrar, saltar y patalear los taxistas. Por no os quepa duda de que Uber por ejemplo ahora va con chófer en persona, pero dentro de X años irá a recogerte un taxi completamente autónomo, que maximizará el tiempo de uso de un vehículo en base a rutas óptimas establecidas por una IA en tiempo real.

Y si no lo ves, estás literalmente ciego.


----------



## Josejrz (9 Dic 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Eso es el modo fast.
> en el prompt escribe /settings y ponlo en modo RELAX, tarda 1 minuto más en procesar pero no te cuentan las imagenes procesadas.



Más info de esto? A mí no me deja usar el modo relax, pues hay que suscribirse a algún plan.


----------



## Sr Julian (9 Dic 2022)

Josejrz dijo:


> Más info de esto? A mí no me deja usar el modo relax, pues hay que suscribirse a algún plan.



A mi me ha dejado un rato, pero despues no.


----------



## Josejrz (9 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe como funciona? A mi solo me salen mierdas de dibujos.



Te recomiendo ver algún vídeo tutorial en youtube. Explicado por palabras es chungo. Si tienes tiempo y ganas de distraerte mírate el canal Dot CSV, un directo que hizo hace poco con Jaime Altozano. Merece la pena y ves cómo funciona basicamente la IA.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Dic 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe como funciona? A mi solo me salen mierdas de dibujos.



Escribe por ejemplo esto:

close up of an European village house. Anime art style. View from above --v 4






PD: como mejorar el prompt , cámbialo a vista isométrica.





close up of an European village house. Anime art style.* isometric view* --v 4

@
*elgatochimpliflinguir*


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Dic 2022)

Se vienen cositas en la cola del paro.


----------



## dfeka (9 Dic 2022)

Probé midjourney hace tiempo y está intersante, pero ahora mismo no se como puedo usarla sin pagar... alguien sabría explicarme?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Dic 2022)

PERO IR PONIEDO PICS MIENTRAS
QUE ES MAS ENTRENTENIDO Xd


----------



## AssGaper (9 Dic 2022)

dfeka dijo:


> Probé midjourney hace tiempo y está intersante, pero ahora mismo no se como puedo usarla sin pagar... alguien sabría explicarme?











Join the Midjourney Discord Server!


The official server for Midjourney, a text-to-image AI where your imagination is the only limit. | 5,135,351 members




discord.com





Entras en discord, en un canal "newbie" y donde escribes texto pones /imagine, despues del prompt, escribes lo que quieras en ingles.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (9 Dic 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Siga ustec en el pasado. El presente le está pasando por su lado y no mira hacia atrás. Yo mismo estoy flipando y eso que era bastante escéptico con las IAs, porque LAS HE ESTUDIADO. Pero le hablo de hace 20 años casi, lo de ahora es un paso que no tiene parangón. La progresión no es linea, es geométrica. En menos de 10 años vamos a flipar.
> 
> Si no ves que la abogacía tiene un filón para hacer uso de esto es que estás literalmente ciego. Vamos a ver, introduces todos los textos jurídicos a la bicha, leyes, casos, jurisprudencia, etc. La entrenas y ahora te llega un cliente con su caso y le puedes preguntar directamente a la IA a dónde agarrarse, la probabilidad de éxito, qué casos fueron similares o incluso te encontrará recovecos legales. Y eso es sólo un dominio en concreto. Joder que hace unos días estuve hablando con el ChatBot sobre el balance entre gravedad y fusión en las estrellas. Debatiendo, no el bicho soltándome la trola modo Wikipedia. Le pedía argumentos y te los daba. Que luego patina en algunas cosas, pues claro, pero es que esto está en pañales aún.
> 
> ...



Perfecto. Ya te expliqué cómo todas esas predicciones son memeces de vendedores de motos que llevan toda la vida dicieno que tal cosa sucederá, y nunca llega a suceder. En 2022 tendríamos que estar viviendo en Saturno si hubiésemos atendido a gente que hace las predicciones que haces. Pero si te hace feliz vivir en tu fantasía, no te romperé la ilusión.

El ejemplo que pusiste de la abogacía me parece ridículo por dos motivos:

1) Los ejemplos que pones son una puta base de datos. Nada que ver con la inteligencia artificial, ni mucho menos con imágenes basura autogeneradas.
2) Cada caso es único y la Ley está para ser *interpretada*, y no se puede automatizar por más que quieras. Es muy infantil ese planteamiento de querer encajar un caso en una resolución automatizada. Y un programa no está para intepretar leyes. No tiene consciencia. Sólo plantéate tener que enfrentarte a la justicia por cualquier estupidez y ser víctima de lo que tú mismo estás describiendo. Sería tu peor pesadilla.

Lo de la medicina ya me parece hasta peligroso sólo el hecho de que creas que irá por ese camino.

Tengo amigos como tú que son programadores y tienen la misma patología que tú: algunos están muy enamorados de la tecnología banal y hay uno cuyo sueño húmedo es que su cerebro sobreviva y llegar a vivir en Marte dentro de un robot. Sí: esto es real.

Todas las "predicciones" que estás haciendo están rodeando esa progrez vomitiva del transhumanismo.

Sal a la calle y conecta con el mundo real. Hazlo por tu bien. Las máquinas no te salvarán. El mundo va de otra cosa, por suerte.

Sin acritud y sin hacerlo personal. Argumentas bien. Pero no compro tu discurso.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Dic 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> PERO IR PONIEDO PICS MIENTRAS
> QUE ES MAS ENTRENTENIDO Xd



hecho


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Dic 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> PD: como mejorar el prompt , cámbialo a vista isométrica.
> close up of an European village house. Anime art style.* isometric view* --v 4
> hecho



QUE MOVIDA xD


----------



## AssGaper (9 Dic 2022)

Partiendo de esta foto:






*URL de la foto [espacio] drunk man thrown on the floor, dirty floor, floor full of bottles and syringes --v 4







hay palabras baneadas como vomit, blood, etc asi que hay que usar sinomimos o trucos lexicos*


----------



## AssGaper (9 Dic 2022)

Midjourney tiene "más arte" y es de pago, el free es Stable Difusion que hay que currarse más los textos para tener algo casi parecido a Midjourney, que he pasado más arriba como instalarlo. Eso si, necesitas una tarjeta grafica decente.

Stable Difusion es más completo en cuestion de opciones y posibilidades y tiene fichros de entrenamiento (extension CKPT) de imagenes porno y todo eso hechos por la comunidad.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Dic 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Midjourney tiene "más arte" y es de pago, el free es Stable Difusion que hay que currarse más los textos para tener algo casi parecido a Midjourney, que he pasado más arriba como instalarlo. Eso si, necesitas una tarjeta grafica decente.
> 
> Stable Difusion es más completo en cuestion de opciones y posibilidades y tiene fichros de entrenamiento (extension CKPT) de imagenes porno y todo eso hechos por la comunidad.



me he quedado embelesado viendo los portfolios de Midjourney, que flipante mare mia

lastima que tengas que instalar Discord y no se cosas mas, para ver un poco mas


----------



## dfeka (9 Dic 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Midjourney tiene "más arte" y es de pago, el free es Stable Difusion que hay que currarse más los textos para tener algo casi parecido a Midjourney, que he pasado más arriba como instalarlo. Eso si, necesitas una tarjeta grafica decente.
> 
> Stable Difusion es más completo en cuestion de opciones y posibilidades y tiene fichros de entrenamiento (extension CKPT) de imagenes porno y todo eso hechos por la comunidad.



También está Dall E 2 que es de los mismos que el famoso ChatGPT estos días por el foro


----------



## Decipher (9 Dic 2022)

Videos cortos también.


----------



## Decipher (9 Dic 2022)

Guión de cine de una anciana sometiendose a un tratamiento de CRISP para volverse mas joven. Que brujeria es esta.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (9 Dic 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Tienes que entender que esto ahora mismo está en pañales, y a los que entendemos algo (soy ingeniero en informática, creo que puedo hablar con algo de fundamento) ya nos empieza acojonar. Y esto es lo que hay para acceso al público, lo que tendrán bajo llave con un par de iteraciones por delante tiene que ser la hostia.
> El chatbot ya algunas personas les puede hacer dudar con el test de Touring, y es todavía gpt3, aunque aún se le pilla fácilmente. Veremos el año que viene.
> La IA de ahora con el entrenamiento y acceso a internet, literatura e imágenes en formato que puede analizar en minutos, etc puede fácilmente sustituir abogados, diseñadores gráficos, médicos de cabecera (no son más que Vademecums con patas con miles de horas de entrada y salida que un algoritmo puede escupir).
> 
> ...



El neuralink ya lo tienen. No sabemos hasta qué punto de desarrollo, pero lo tienen, si no no se hubieran atrevido a meter óxido de gráfeno y alguna otra cosa en el cuerpo de la gente. Aquí, en este vídeo, Elonk Musk te lo cuenta sin contarlo, al tipo se le ve darle vueltas a la cabeza pensando como contar sin que se entienda aquello de lo que no puede hablar. No hace falta abrirte la cabeza para ponerte un electrodo ni nada de eso, va por la sangre, te lo cuenta el mismo, lo que no te cuenta es que se trata de óxido de gráfeno y 5G en la banda de 26GHz, pero eso se ha descubierto por otras vias.


h******ttps://t.me/laquintacolumna/23504

En este otro vídeo, si ya sabes de qué va al tema, se saca también mucha información.


----------



## imaginARIO (9 Dic 2022)

En esta no hace falta registro, pero es más pobre...






Stable Diffusion Online


Stable Diffusio Online Demo. FREE forever. Create beautiful art using stable diffusion ONLINE




stablediffusionweb.com



















Fijaos si es pobre, que pilla imágenes de google y las manipula:

Es incapaz de quitar el getty images...







En resumen, no crea nada, sólo manipula.


----------



## Charles B. (9 Dic 2022)

Otro que viene rebotao de Putalocura. Qué hartazgo, joder. 

Por cierto, ILG, te quiero desollado sobre las vías.


----------



## Rusla (9 Dic 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Ahora mismo no puedes, solo responden a palabras, esta claro que ha sido creado por programadores . EL futuro sera hacer un boceto y que el ordenador te lo convierta en una obra de arte, de forma que tu puedas mas o menos decirle lo que tienes en la cabeza, en que posición estan colocados los personajes etc.. etc...



Ya lo hace también. Pero esto no substituye a ilustradores. Para conseguir digamos "un estilo" necesario para la mayoría de cosas. Necesita de mucho trabajo de entrenamiento . Y de tener conocimientos artisticos. Si no tienes ni idea de arte. Saldrán cosas mediocres. Esto lo que hace es acelerar la tediosa tarea. Es como cuando en photoshop tardabas tu media hora en recortar a una persona y ahora lo hace perfecto en un click. Velocidad y más vida libre.


----------



## Rusla (9 Dic 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Probar con:
> Pablo iglesias sapeshifter satanic among a mountain of corpses yuri shwedoff stile.
> Flipareis.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (9 Dic 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Jamás las IA lograrán las cotas de demigrancia de los de @Penitenciagite!! , el cual puede estar tranquilo.





Aquí lo último.









Sociedad: - URGENTE: Forero comedoritos humillado, por los suelos..


Parece una broma, pero puede ser cualquier usuario de este foro, por eso está tan mal la sociedad "aquí", yo como siempre acierto en mis análisis y parodias, y si no acierto, poco me queda. Espero que hayaís reído, vuestro humilde servidor Collado...




www.burbuja.info







Por cierto ya veremos como resiste la IA el Peak Oil y la falta de chips... y de todo...


----------



## Rusla (9 Dic 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Agrandad la imagen y fijáos en las manos de Goku. Es demigrante



Si las manos ojos y otras tantas todavía salen bastante mal.


----------



## SPQR (9 Dic 2022)

Picateclas, Game Over.









Una inteligencia artificial de Google consigue programar código al nivel de un humano experto


La inteligencia artificial podría estar a punto de romper una de las barreras que aún separaban a las personas de las máquinas, como es la capacidad de programar código y así...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Rusla (9 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Yo tengo edad suficiente para saber que ese discurso llevo muchos años leyéndolo. Puedes echar un vistazo a las revistas de CNR, Quo o Muy Interesante de hace veinte o treinta años: decían exactamente lo mismo que tú, augurando lo mismo.
> 
> Pero nada cambió.
> 
> ...



Es que es odioso. Yo tuve qur acabar invadiendo el espacio diseño web. Búscando trabajo por cuenta ajena. No soporto la parte "gestión, hacienda y esas mierdas de oficina de ser autónomo" en las ofertas de trabajo quieren que sepas hacer de todo ya. Tres especialidades. Así que te toca aprender campos que jamás podré dominar como el mío. Yo soy diseñadora gráfica. Y esta bien tener nociones de otras partes de trabajo como la de programación, pero para trabajar en equipo. No para substuir al programador. En fin no se muy bien donde ira todo...


----------



## Rusla (9 Dic 2022)

SineOsc dijo:


> Acabo de ver a un tio que le ha pedido un logo y tela:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1285858
> 
> 
> ...



Los logos siguen siendo una basura. De momento no me sirven ni de inspiración. En ello ando. Intenta pasar eso a una tinta. Eso no ouedes llamarlo logo. Llámalo otra cosa.


----------



## el futuro (9 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Pues las hago yo. Diseño y hago el código. ¿Qué sabes hacer tú, además de descargar dibujitos prefabricados?



Sabes lo que es el efecto dunning krugger?



azazel_iii dijo:


> Y en cuanto alguien consiga neuralink o algo parecido, da igual que sea en 10, 50 o 100 años, se acabó. Porque al final la persona que decida conectarse tendrá una ventaja competitiva enorme. Habrá resistencia, debates morales, etc pero al que haya suficientes conectados la gente lo adoptará como normal, al igual que ahora con los móviles a los que estamos pegados todo el puto día.
> 
> Tiempos interesantes.



Ya han conectado Stable Diffusion a un electroencefalograma, de modo que a partir de las señales del cerebro, la máquina reconstruye la imagen en la que está pensando el sujeto.

Y la entrada de datos no peude ser más simple: primero te ponen imágenes en una pantalla (un caballo, un coche, personas, etc...) y guardan los datos del electro como si fuese una imagen difusa. Después a partir de esa base de datos, simplemente reinterpretan una nueva imagen a partir de los datos del electro. Sencillísimo.

Yo no le veo ninguna utilidad, pero es impresionante que pueda hacerse algo así.


----------



## hijodepantera (9 Dic 2022)

Rusla dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1285958



Brutal.
Si se pudiese usar como una OUIJA esta imagen aclararia muchas cosas sobre el psicópata de Galapagar.


----------



## Vientosolar (9 Dic 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Picateclas, Game Over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso se venía venir hace bastantes años, igual que los trabajos de analista de datos, que se está metiendo mucha gente y les quedan dos telediarios. Son tareas automatizables en gran medida. Consciente de ello, yo tiré por la investigación, donde los humanos tenemos más margen y le da tiempo a uno a jubilarse, y no a que lo ”jubilen”.


----------



## Ibar (9 Dic 2022)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Creo que si, solo necesitas discord, el problema es la limitacion de imagenes que puedes gratis, aunque no se si desde web movil se puede utilizar discord para trampear y utilizar muchas cuentas borrando cookies (sin registro)



Creo que hay que dar el número de teléfono en discord al igual que se da en whatsapp o telegram.


----------



## Rusla (9 Dic 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Partiendo de esta foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con links de imágenes no he conseguido una mierda. Pero no he probado suficiente. Por falta de tiempo siempre tiro de stable diffusion en el movíl y se queda bastante lejos de midjourney la verdad. Y mas siendo el del móvil.


----------



## Vientosolar (9 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Sabes lo que es el efecto dunning krugger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Utilidad tiene para los que mandan: no vamos a tener ni libertad de pensamiento. En la película Zardoz, de 1974, había tres clases sociales, los de arriba, los de abajo, unos desgraciados, y la policía que los tenía sometidos. Pues bien, los de arriba se veían obligados periódicamente a conectarse y dejarse ver los pensamientos. A los díscolos se les envejecía como castigo. La muerte no era posible, porque había una máquina que te volvía a reconstruir, si te suicidabas, de modo que a los más díscolos los tenían en una eternidad de sufrimiento y achaques, envejecidos y apartados en asilos.


----------



## el futuro (9 Dic 2022)

Gerión dijo:


> Una IA podría llegar a replicar el comportamiento, decisiones y comunicaciones de una persona determinada, incluso de aquellas ya desaparecidas, suponiendo que tiene acceso a su historial de mensajes, patrones de interés y estilo.
> 
> Es una forma de inmortalidad que puede estar a la vuelta de la esquina. Hablar con tu padre fallecido, consultar al líder inmortal de tu religión o partido o buscar consuelo en un amor de juventud eterno es una tentación para muchos. Viviremos entre fantasmas.



Entrevista a Steve Jobs hecha hace un par de meses:


----------



## Rusla (9 Dic 2022)

Ibar dijo:


> Creo que hay que dar el número de teléfono en discord al igual que se da en whatsapp o telegram.



Tengo varias cuentas de discord desde que existe. En juegos online se hacía indispensable se zampo a temspeak y similares. Y sólo tengo un número de teléfono. Puedes víncularlo o no.


----------



## HaCHa (9 Dic 2022)

P'tit Quinquin dijo:


> La mayoria de dibujantes de comics son izmierdosos



¿Por qué?

Sí, eso que se ha escuchado crujir desde Alaska es el cerebro del subnormal este.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (9 Dic 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Eso se venía venir hace bastantes años, igual que los trabajos de analista de datos, que se está metiendo mucha gente y les quedan dos telediarios. Son tareas automatizables en gran medida. Consciente de ello, yo tiré por la investigación, donde los humanos tenemos más margen y le da tiempo a uno a jubilarse, y no a que lo ”jubilen”.



Ahora que lo dices, hace unos meses recuerdo haber visto una noticia en la TV donde salían docentes y profesores quejándose de que la mayoría de alumnos de la facultad de Matemáticas pasaban de la docencia para trabajar como analistas de datos en la privada, ya que se ganaba hasta el triple. El funcionario que salía decía que ahora era una buena oportunidad de presentarse a las oposiciones porque estaban muy fáciles, debido a la falta de plazas.
Luego salían los propios egresados, felices y contentos, porque trabajaban en la privada ganando una pasta como analistas de datos; orgullosos de su hazaña.

Me acordé en ese momento de lo que acabas de decir. Esos recién graduados en Matemáticas están perdiendo la oportunidad de su vida entrando e el funcionariado y resolviéndose la vida, sólo por dejarse llevar por los cantos de sirena de una profesión que tiene los días contados. Cuando a la mayoría de ellos los despidan y los sustituyan por una IA, intentarán opositar en masa a la docencia y ya será demasiado tarde.

Habrá mucho crujir de dientes.


----------



## midelburgo (9 Dic 2022)

Esto es como lo de la inteligencia esta en la pregunta (que le pides a la IA) no en la respuesta. 
Le da más argumentos a los Vil Puertas y demás para sus proyectos genocidas, el 90% de la humanidad no es útil y destruye recursos.


----------



## Decipher (9 Dic 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Esto es como lo de la inteligencia esta en la pregunta (que le pides a la IA) no en la respuesta.
> Le da más argumentos a los Vil Puertas y demás para sus proyectos genocidas, el 90% de la humanidad no es útil y destruye recursos.



Esto lo saben desde hace décadas.


----------



## Vientosolar (9 Dic 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Ahora que lo dices, hace unos meses recuerdo haber visto una noticia en la TV donde salían docentes y profesores quejándose de que la mayoría de alumnos de la facultad de Matemáticas pasaban de la docencia para trabajar como analistas de datos en la privada, ya que se ganaba hasta el triple. El funcionario que salía decía que ahora era una buena oportunidad de presentarse a las oposiciones porque estaban muy fáciles, debido a la falta de plazas.
> Luego salían los propios egresados, felices y contentos, porque trabajaban en la privada ganando una pasta como analistas de datos; orgullosos de su hazaña.
> 
> Me acordé en ese momento de lo que acabas de decir. Esos recién graduados en Matemáticas están perdiendo la oportunidad de su vida entrando e el funcionariado y resolviéndose la vida, sólo por dejarse llevar por los cantos de sirena de una profesión que tiene los días contados. Cuando a la mayoría de ellos los despidan y los sustituyan por una IA, intentarán opositar en masa a la docencia y ya será demasiado tarde.
> ...



Y a los 5 o 10 años de pasar, todos los mediocres de burbuja (los no mediocres de burbuja no) vendrán echando pestes y llamando langostos a los que opositaron, porque entonces “estaba todo más fácil”. Que cada cual haga lo que le dé la gana, pero lo que fastidia es que luego se pasan el día dando aquí por el culo. Cuando acabé matemáticas, ganaba una pasta programando, y fue hace muchos años ya, pero se me encendió una lucecita: “esto que se me da tan bien al final es un poquito mecánico. ¿Cómo me veré haciendo esto dentro de 10 años, de 20? ¿Se valorará como ahora? Me lo pensé y decidí quedarme con un trabajo de mierda que me daba para pagar alquiler y pasar un poco de hambre, me hice los cursos de doctorado, me doctoré y me dediqué a la investigación. Si me hubiera dedicado a la ilustración o a la pintura (y lo pensé), ahora tendría un problemita. En realidad, hasta para enseñar a esos niveles y a otros llegará a haber un problema, pero si te has sacado una oposición, siempre te podrán reciclar o participar en el proceso formativo.

Bill Gates avisó hace unos años de todos los trabajos que iban a desaparecer, y creo que se abrió hilo al respecto. Pero evidentemente muchos no se lo han tomado en serio. La inteligencia consiste principalmente en verlas venir y, efectivamente, mucha gente no ve más allá de sus narices.


----------



## lagartiniano (9 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Napoleón de Stanley Kubrick



Esto no será de alguna otra peli? Si es generado por ia sin pillar material de otras películas es muy acojonante


----------



## Decipher (9 Dic 2022)

lagartiniano dijo:


> Esto no será de alguna otra peli? Si es generado por ia sin pillar material de otras películas es muy acojonante



No, se lo ha inventado todo.


----------



## charofilia (9 Dic 2022)

cuñados del hilo opinando que es un "corta pega"...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (9 Dic 2022)

Estoy valorando seriamente pagar por las diversas apis la verdad, aún estoy flipando. Para los que hacemos proyectos solos es una ayuda brutal.

A ver si sale algo para configurar servidores linux.


----------



## OYeah (9 Dic 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Todas las obras creadas por una IA NO EXISTEN, pero SI TOMA REFERENCIAS, IDEAS ENTRENADAS DE MILES DE MILLONES DE IMAGENES, es prácticamente, lo que haría un humano.




Estudié Historia del Arte. Y me encantaba la Filosofía. He sido muy cabra por el entorno pero a la vez tuve una suerte enorme con mis padres. Y un mal entorno también hace que a veces tengas que encerrarte en casa a leer por una semana o dos a que el lio en la calle se pase.

Y puedo decir y digo: que un ser humano no es más que una máquina programada y un artista no es más que una máquina que une los puntos que nadie más ve para crear una PERSPECTIVA diferente.

Pongo aquí siempre el mismo ejemplo porque es el que más os duele:

Hasta la llegada de Picasso se pensaba que el Arte era o debía ser la representación de lo externo al hombre, al cerebro humano. Se consideraba lo externo como real, no se cuestionaba el cerebro humano, su manera de funcionar, no se dudaba de que representara fielmente el mundo.

De hecho el descubrimiento de la Perspectiva en la pintura es uno de los pasos más grandes en ella, durante el Renacimiento. El arte era mucho más abstracto durante la Edad Media. Pero no paso adelante, sino paso en la técnica, porque la pintura sin perspectiva del Gótico es tan o más válida que las Meninas de Velazquez, es otra manera de ver las cosas. El Jardin de las Delicias es tan valido como cualquier otra pintura, y Goya, con sus pinturas negras, no pensaba en absoluto en perspectiva física natural alguna.

Y con Picasso se trazó definitivamente la línea. Donde ya no hay marcha atrás. Con Picasso se dejó claro ya para siempre QUE TODO LO QUE HACE EL PINTOR SALE DE SU CABEZA Y DE LA PERSPECTIVA DEL MUNDO QUE TIENE EN SU MOLLERA, PRODUCTO DEL ENTORNO CULTURAL Y SU INFANCIA Y SUS VIVIENCIAS. "Las señoritas de la calle Aviño".

El cubismo consiste en presentar el mismo objeto visto desde muchas perspectivas diferentes.


POR LO TANTO: UNA IA ES O PUEDE SER EXACTAMENTE COMO UN SER HUMANO, SI SE LA ALIMENTA DE LA SUFICIENTE INFORMACIÓN.



(Y edito para reivindicar a Goya y Picasso, porque los españoles no solo somos un credit score o nivel de desempleo o renta per cápita o descubrir las Américas, los españoles hemos aportado al arte dos de los más importantes pintores jamás, en sentido estricto los más importantes por la revolución que le dieron. Y dejo fuera a Velazquez nada menos.)


----------



## Klaus María (9 Dic 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Estan impresionantes, el problema es que no te dan control de como poner por ejemplo las partes del cuerpo, crear estructuras etc.. etc... simplemente funciona con palabras, por lo que al final lo que sale no es lo que tu tienes en la cabeza. Tienen que ponerse a mejorar este aspecto cuanto antes, poder decir en que posturas quieres que salgan los personajes y ese tipo de cosas.



Depende de la interfaz que utilices, pero todas ellas admiten que les pases imágenes de referencia. Puedes pasarle poses, bocetos sobre la perspectiva, etc...



Decipher dijo:


> Esperaba que tardase unos 20 años, pero no. Todos a la cola del paro.



Hoy tienes fotogramas de películas inexistentes. En unos meses animaciones cortas (ya hay cosas en marcha), luego planos completos, escenas y al final películas enteras generadas por AI simplemente con un guión y un storyboard. Esto no ha hecho más que empezar.

Un exploit italiano de Star Wars... inexistente.







El Star Wars de Ridley Scott.







El Robocop soviético.







Star Wars Episodio 0: Los 7 Jedis dirigida por Akira Kurosawa.







El Dune de Jodorowsky.







Pelis que no existen y que pagaría por ver... otro tema interesante, todas estas imágenes han sido creadas con AI pero por un ilustrador con una vasta cultura visual. Otros producen sillas aguacate y unicornios de plastilina.


----------



## Drewcastle (9 Dic 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Ahora que lo dices, hace unos meses recuerdo haber visto una noticia en la TV donde salían docentes y profesores quejándose de que la mayoría de alumnos de la facultad de Matemáticas pasaban de la docencia para trabajar como analistas de datos en la privada, ya que se ganaba hasta el triple. El funcionario que salía decía que ahora era una buena oportunidad de presentarse a las oposiciones porque estaban muy fáciles, debido a la falta de plazas.
> Luego salían los propios egresados, felices y contentos, porque trabajaban en la privada ganando una pasta como analistas de datos; orgullosos de su hazaña.
> 
> Me acordé en ese momento de lo que acabas de decir. Esos recién graduados en Matemáticas están perdiendo la oportunidad de su vida entrando e el funcionariado y resolviéndose la vida, sólo por dejarse llevar por los cantos de sirena de una profesión que tiene los días contados. Cuando a la mayoría de ellos los despidan y los sustituyan por una IA, intentarán opositar en masa a la docencia y ya será demasiado tarde.
> ...



Pues justamente esos graduados en matematicas son los mas aptos para desarrollar IAs, la mayoria en otras carreras van a pringar antes que ellos.


----------



## el futuro (9 Dic 2022)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Pues justamente esos graduados en matematicas son los mas aptos para desarrollar IAs, la mayoria en otras carreras van a pringar antes que ellos.



Las IAs las desarrollas UNA vez.

Sabes a donde se van a ir los matemáticos después de que las IAs esten funcionando?

Y aun más: donde va a estar el mercado, una vez que nadie tenga trabajo? Quien va a poder comprar las cosas que no se fabrican porque no hay demanda? Cual es el sentido de una vida sin propósito?


----------



## Honkytonk Man (9 Dic 2022)

Kareo dijo:


> Al tiempo que las marcas ya no necesiten fotógrafos porque la IA ya hará la composición del producto que le pongan o ropa con modelos que ni existan. Música creada por artistas que no existen. Y lo de escribir código en el lenguaje que le pidas me parece brutal (esto a raíz del chatbot ese).



Estáis muy flipados. Estamos a siglos-luz de que le puedaa decir a una máquina, "prográmame un chat", y te programe un "messenger". A siglos-luz. Esto ya sería IA fuerte y nosotros no vamos a conocerla.


----------



## OYeah (9 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Las IAs las desarrollas UNA vez.
> 
> Sabes a donde se van a ir los matemáticos después de que las IAs esten funcionando?
> 
> Y aun más: donde va a estar el mercado, una vez que nadie tenga trabajo? Quien va a poder comprar las cosas que no se fabrican porque no hay demanda? Cual es el sentido de una vida sin propósito?




No.

Van a requerir de muchos updates. Hay campo todavia en ello por muchos años.

Respecto al dios mercado, cambia el chip que estás confundiendo la velocidad con el tocino. El sentido de la vida no es comprar.


----------



## el futuro (9 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> No.
> 
> Van a requerir de muchos updates. Hay campo todavia en ello por muchos años.



Ya ya, si no hay más que ver lo que ha tardado la informática e internet en penetrar en la estructura de la sociedad.

Pero es que esto no va a ser algo lineal. Va a haber un momento muy muy cercano, en el que la masa de gente sin trabajo no va a poder ser soportada por la parte productiva.

*El futuro es vuelta al campo y agricultura de supervivencia + trueque (digital o analógico).*

Y eso si los estados lo permiten, que lo dudo infinito.


----------



## Drewcastle (9 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Las IAs las desarrollas UNA vez.
> 
> Sabes a donde se van a ir los matemáticos después de que las IAs esten funcionando?
> 
> Y aun más: donde va a estar el mercado, una vez que nadie tenga trabajo? Quien va a poder comprar las cosas que no se fabrican porque no hay demanda? Cual es el sentido de una vida sin propósito?



Ponte a la idea de que las empresas pioneras intentan monopolizar el mercado y sus precios se suben a la parra, no crees que sus potenciales clientes intentaran buscar una alternativa? Y que otros con capacidad intentaran quitarles partes del pastel?
Ademas hay gente que esta desarrollando estas IA mediante open source (stability.ai), y al igual que pasa con linux, hay mucha gente desarollando su propio software, sistemas, etc basado en esta filosofia de open source que despues lo llevan a su terreno .


----------



## OYeah (9 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Ya ya, si no hay más que ver lo que ha tardado la informática e internet en penetrar en la estructura de la sociedad.
> 
> Pero es que esto no va a ser algo lineal. Va a haber un momento muy muy cercano, en el que la masa de gente sin trabajo no va a poder ser soportada por la parte productiva.
> 
> ...



Te has pasado cuatro pueblos.

Aunque ya en los 60 había escritores de ciencia ficción que preconizaban eso, la vuelta al campo de manera muy tecnificada. De hecho la Blade Runner moderna, la de Gosling, va de eso, un auténtico truño pero en eso es fiel a la ciencia ficción clásica.

Yo no lo veo.


----------



## Klaus María (9 Dic 2022)

Blackest dijo:


> ¿como trasladas lo que tienes en la cabeza, la imagen que tienes, al papel?



Hoy por hoy es el algoritmo inverso que se utiliza para la visión artificial (literalmente). El de visión pone nombre a las cosas en una imagen y este crea la imagen de las cosas que nombras (el prompt). Pero ya puedes pasarle tus propios bocetos o imágenes de referencia. Puedes pasarle tu foto y que te la haga en el estilo que prefieras, por ejemplo. O un storyboard, o un mapa de profundidad de la imagen que quieres como resultado.



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ni siquiera son ilustraciones. Son composiciones automáticas hechas con otras ilustraciones. Gran mierda.



No. No es un collage de photoshop automático. Es una imagen nueva creada a partir de una nube de puntos aleatoria mediante un proceso iterativo que "reconoce" patrones en la nube de puntos (de forma similar a como tú ves un perrito en una nube) y refinando la imagen a partir de las que tiene como referencia asociadas a las palabras del prompt. 



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> A ver si te crees que una máquina es capaz de crear algo así de la nada o tener su propio estilo. ¿Eres imbécil?



Por desgracia la AI está haciendo exáctamente lo que hace la "creatividad humana". 

Al final el artista hace algo parecido a lo que es el algoritmo de difusion, trazos más o menos aleatorios, o partir de algo preexistente. Y luego iterar hasta encontrar algo que encaje con su condicionamiento previo. No es muy diferente a las máquinas que ganan a los grandes maestros del ajedrez. La máquina lo hace mejor porque dispone de más memoria y capacidad de proceso.

¿Y si la creatividad, la inteligencia o el talento no es más que eso... un mero truco estadístico?. No es fácil de aceptar, pero lo más probable es que así sea. Es tener la humildad de aceptar que somos un fenómeno estocástico. No hay magia en lo que hacemos. Iteramos hasta que encontramos algo que resuena estimulando nuestros mecanismos condicionados por la experiencia previa.

"Cierto, pero ¿y el impulso creador?, ¿la necesidad de expresar?" dirás. No hay espíritu ni alma, hay necesidades básicas, sobrevivir, comer, reproducirse y volver a empezar... como seres sociales hemos creado mecanismos algo más sofisticados que las amebas para hacer esas mismas cosas. 

Vivimos en jerarquías, buscamos el estatus (para comer y reproducirnos mejor)... la creatividad no es más que una forma de exhibición de plumaje, de búsqueda de estatus. Es nuestra "programación". La máquina no tiene esas "necesidades" ... pero podemos programarlas. Podemos hacer que compitan entre sí o con nosotros... pero no se si quiero ver ese escenario.


----------



## el futuro (9 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Estáis muy flipados. Estamos a siglos-luz de que le puedaa decir a una máquina, "prográmame un chat", y te programe un "messenger". A siglos-luz. Esro ya sería IA fuerte y nosotros no vamosna conocerla.



Tu si que estas flipado, un chat es una puta mierda que te lo hace un mono con los ojos cerrados.

Una IA fuerte en realidad no es más que darle varios inputs de entrada a los datos y vincularlos de forma difusa entre sí: imagen, sonido, volumen, peso, categorías, descripciones, etc... exactamentre así es como funcionamos los humanos con nuestro sdistema nervioso. La abstración de conceptos en IAs es algo inminente, que aun tardará, pero no es ninguna quimera.


----------



## Decipher (9 Dic 2022)

Klaus María dijo:


> Depende de la interfaz que utilices, pero todas ellas admiten que les pases imágenes de referencia. Puedes pasarle poses, bocetos sobre la perspectiva, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La del Robocop soviético me ha matado.


----------



## Decipher (9 Dic 2022)

Klaus María dijo:


> Hoy por hoy es el algoritmo inverso que se utiliza para la visión artificial (literalmente). El de visión pone nombre a las cosas en una imagen y este crea la imagen de las cosas que nombras (el prompt). Pero ya puedes pasarle tus propios bocetos o imágenes de referencia. Puedes pasarle tu foto y que te la haga en el estilo que prefieras, por ejemplo. O un storyboard, o un mapa de profundidad de la imagen que quieres como resultado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quédese por el foro, se leen tantas tonterias aquí que le alegra a uno leer a un forero inteligente.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (9 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Tu si que estas flipado, un chat es una puta mierda que te lo hace un mono con los ojos cerrados.
> 
> Una IA fuerte en realidad no es más que darle varios inputs de entrada a los datos y vincularlos de forma difusa entre sí: imagen, sonido, volumen, peso, categorías, descripciones, etc... exactamentre así es como funcionamos los humanos con nuestro sdistema nervioso. La abstración de conceptos en IAs es algo inminente, que aun tardará, pero no es ninguna quimera.



A ver, tolai, que estudié Inteligencia Artificial en quinto de Ingeniería Informática. Sé cómo funciona la IA, he programado en Prolog, en Lisp, etc. ¿Tú qué has hecho? Decirle a un programa que te programe un chat es IA fuerte, siempre y cuando no hayas preparado específicamente a ese programa que va a programar, a programar un chat, en cuyo caso no sería IA fuerte, sino débil, que es lo que tú estás confundiendo.

Pásate por una universidad y verás lo que es la UA. La IA está muy bien, pero no llegará, al menos en las próximas décadas, a IA fuerte.


----------



## el futuro (9 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> A ver, tolai, que estudié Inteligencia Artificial en quinto de Ingeniería Informática.



Bueno entonces habrás visto que lo que se ha conseguido en los últimos meses se parece a lo que estudiaste tanto como una bicicleta a un transatlántico.

Salvo que no lo hayas visto y no sepas lo que hay ahora, que es lo que me imagino. Estudiar una asignatura durante un año no te convierte en gurú de nada.


----------



## puskonian (9 Dic 2022)

Vengo hablando de este asunto hace muchos años ya.
trabajo con tecnología y lo veo cada día. A día de hoy sobra más de un tercio de la población activa, pero realmente sabemos que va a sobrar sobre el 80%.
Se mantiene el esquema tal y como está porque no se puede hacer una transición brusca, pero ya a estas alturas todos sabemos por donde van los tiros y lo estamos viendo a nuestro alrededor como crece por momentos ese cambio de tarea humana por tarea automatizada ¿verdad?

Unos de los primeros que lo vieron, fueron los estanqueros cuando aparecieron las primeras expendedoras de tabaco... pero todos pensamos, que bien puedo comprar tabaco a las 11 de la noche, todo son ventajas, pero ya hubo que hacer un ajuste y fué mantener precios ligeramente superiores a las expendedoras automáticas..
Pero a lo que vamos, se mantiene la compostura porque la transición tiene que hacerse con cuidado, no por otra cosa, pero ya hace años que ha empezado...
a bote pronto, voy a listar algunas profesiones que se van a sustituir o al menos parcialmente en los próximos 10 años.

*Profesionales de salud - Médico:* Parcialmente, pronto dejará de "diagnosticar" porque la IA tiene mejor ratio y no pilla bajas. El resto se verá sustituido parcialmente. Seguirán siendo necesarios los demás unos cuantos años pero sus tareas van a reconvertirse.
*Abogado - Jueces:* Parcialmente (la justicia es muy conservadora) pero la IA tiene todo el Aranzadi y absolutamente toda la jurisprudencia a su alcance. 
No fallará ni se dejará flecos sin resolver.
El mejor ejemplo: los procuradores: Ya sobraban, y puede que hace 300 años cuando había que atravesar el bosque y llegar a la corte sin que te mataran por el camino durante un viaje de 3 días para llevar una citación tenía sentido, pero hoy?.. se mantienen porque la justicia es ARCAICA Y CONSERVADORA, pero el entramado jurídico puede ser en su mayor parte sustituible, automatizado y programable. Más rapidez y menos gasto público.
*Cocinero, camarero*..: parcialmente, pero se reconvertirá a jefe de robots cocineros, les tendrá que "enseñar".
*Conductor, piloto, repartidor*.. (de cualquier tipo de medio) hoy están ahí porque son muchos y porque queremos volar con un piloto que nos "hable" pero son 100% prescindibles en todos los aspectos.
*Reponedor, mozo, cajero/a, operario de maquinaria*.. 100% prescindibles, en su lugar estarán los técnicos (y cada vez menos) de maquinaria automatizada.
*Diseñador, programador*: Parcialmente, solo hará falta el talento de los excelentes, que trabajaran dando de comer a la IA y mejorándola (sobra el 80%)
*DJ*: Sobran TODOS. (la mayoría ya sobraban)
*Obrero, carpintero, fontanero* (oficios en general) unos lo llevarán mejor que otros, pero no queda mucho para que una máquina construya tu casa a partir de unos planos diseñados y calculados por una IA. Un fontanero aguantará más que un albañil.
*Políticos*: Sobran TODOS y son perfectamente prescindibles, pero estos son lo que no se verán afectados.
*Administrativos en general*: sobrará el 70%, solo los mejores darán de comer a la IA administrativa haciéndola evolucionar y resolviendo errores (solo una vez por cada error).
*Profesionales del deporte de consumo y del ocio* (monitores, preparadores, especialistas en disciplinas deportivas varias..): de los que mejor aguantarán. aún falta mucho para que eso llegue, es muy complicado resolver eso con IA.

Solo con los expuestos aquí y echando cuentas, es fácil ver que el futuro no va a ser como el presente y ya podemos entender de que van las agendas que están apareciendo en los últimos años en el espectro político.

Recuerdo perfectamente un reportaje que vi hace años de una fábrica de bicicletas.. creo que hacían 300 bicicletas diarias completas. No fui capaz de contar más de 5 o 6 personas en toda la fábrica...
Hace unos años, en la post revolución industrial, en esa fábrica habrían trabajado 150 personas y además tenían un convenio y una fuerza sindical acojonante, porque realmente tenían la fuerza de trabajo, y ese será el drama.. Toda la fuerza y todo el poder (ahora es la mayor parte) lo tendrán las grandes compañías sin excepción, el trabajador perderá los pocos derechos que le quedan y será 100% dependiente del estado, es inevitable.
Aparecerán nuevas profesiones, pero hay que ser conscientes de que orbitarán a inteligencias artificiales y a procesos automatizados en su mayor parte.
Ale, a disfrutar la tarde.


----------



## gorgas (9 Dic 2022)

Klaus María dijo:


> Hoy por hoy es el algoritmo inverso que se utiliza para la visión artificial (literalmente). El de visión pone nombre a las cosas en una imagen y este crea la imagen de las cosas que nombras (el prompt). Pero ya puedes pasarle tus propios bocetos o imágenes de referencia. Puedes pasarle tu foto y que te la haga en el estilo que prefieras, por ejemplo. O un storyboard, o un mapa de profundidad de la imagen que quieres como resultado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran post. Mis dies.

Para mi la ultima barrera es la autoconsciencia. Si una IA , que no deja de ser software entrenado, puede llegar a tenerla ejecutándose en una arquitectura de computación actual significa que nosotros somos simulaciones de alguna civilización mayor con un 99.9% de seguridad (hay varios papers al respecto). 

Tambien significa que subirnos a la nube es factible antes de que acabe el siglo.

Sinceramente dudo que puedas albergar una vida en una máquina de Turing mutilada que es lo que son los ordenadores actuales. Albergar una IA todopoderosa que no sea algo vivo tal y como lo concebimos puede ser una pesadilla nihilista (para la IA).


----------



## puskonian (9 Dic 2022)

Ordenador cuantico ya operativo.. solucionando problemas bastante jodidos de solucionar y


Klaus María dijo:


> Hoy por hoy es el algoritmo inverso que se utiliza para la visión artificial (literalmente). El de visión pone nombre a las cosas en una imagen y este crea la imagen de las cosas que nombras (el prompt). Pero ya puedes pasarle tus propios bocetos o imágenes de referencia. Puedes pasarle tu foto y que te la haga en el estilo que prefieras, por ejemplo. O un storyboard, o un mapa de profundidad de la imagen que quieres como resultado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te has quedao a gusto ehh. Si señor!!
Y eso con tecnología binaria, el ordenador cuántico ya está por aquí..
LA ERA QUANTUM


----------



## el futuro (9 Dic 2022)

puskonian dijo:


> Ordenador cuantico ya operativo.. solucionando problemas bastante jodidos de solucionar y
> 
> Te has quedao a gusto ehh. Si señor!!
> Y eso con tecnología binaria, el ordenador cuántico ya está por aquí..
> LA ERA QUANTUM



Los ordenadores cuánticos no sirven para nada más que para salir en la prensa y subir valores en bolsa al calor del hype. Sólo sirven para procesar algoritmos cuánticos, y no se si estos tienen alguna utilidad real más allá del campo puramente teórico.

Para todo lo demás ( el 99.999% de las aplicaciones) son exactamente igual que los ordenadores normales, pero peor.


----------



## INE (9 Dic 2022)

elpelos dijo:


> Pues yo con lo que estaba flipando era con chatgpt, te da unas contestaciones con un uso del vocabulario excelentes en Español (ChatGPT: Optimizing Language Models for Dialogue). Eso si, se me a cabreado cuando le he insinuado que las vacunas contra el covid no funcionan. Os pongo la contestacion:
> 
> La vacuna contra el covid es un fraude?
> 
> ...



Que sepas que ya has sido denunciado por la IA como elemento peligroso y antisocial.


----------



## INE (9 Dic 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Siga ustec en el pasado. El presente le está pasando por su lado y no mira hacia atrás. Yo mismo estoy flipando y eso que era bastante escéptico con las IAs, porque LAS HE ESTUDIADO. Pero le hablo de hace 20 años casi, lo de ahora es un paso que no tiene parangón. La progresión no es linea, es geométrica. En menos de 10 años vamos a flipar.
> 
> Si no ves que la abogacía tiene un filón para hacer uso de esto es que estás literalmente ciego. Vamos a ver, introduces todos los textos jurídicos a la bicha, leyes, casos, jurisprudencia, etc. La entrenas y ahora te llega un cliente con su caso y le puedes preguntar directamente a la IA a dónde agarrarse, la probabilidad de éxito, qué casos fueron similares o incluso te encontrará recovecos legales. Y eso es sólo un dominio en concreto. Joder que hace unos días estuve hablando con el ChatBot sobre el balance entre gravedad y fusión en las estrellas. Debatiendo, no el bicho soltándome la trola modo Wikipedia. Le pedía argumentos y te los daba. Que luego patina en algunas cosas, pues claro, pero es que esto está en pañales aún.
> 
> ...



Es una ocasión de oro para el que sepa aprovecharla, como todos los cambios importantes. Yo ya estoy pensando cómo aplicarla a mi actividad laboral.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Dic 2022)

Klaus María dijo:


> Hoy por hoy es el algoritmo inverso que se utiliza para la visión artificial (literalmente). El de visión pone nombre a las cosas en una imagen y este crea la imagen de las cosas que nombras (el prompt). Pero ya puedes pasarle tus propios bocetos o imágenes de referencia. Puedes pasarle tu foto y que te la haga en el estilo que prefieras, por ejemplo. O un storyboard, o un mapa de profundidad de la imagen que quieres como resultado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





no no


se supone la gracioso del humano seria precisamente esto

el poder "romper" la realidad.

el sacar de donde no hay no se sabe como.

por que se supone que el Cerebro Humano es un computador cuantico que trabaja literalmente "con dos platanos" ( algo de proteinas, fructosa, vitaminas, magnesio y a correr )

Mientras que procesador CUANTICO le tienes que meter una BICHARRACADA de energia BRVTAL para que te de un resultado
y son maquinas muy grandes

Mientras que un humanito venimos ocupando menos de 2 metros y con unos platanetes, unos huevos cocidos, y cuatro cosillas .. con las manitas y las patitas hacemos un monton de cosas ( encima andamos,tomaya )

por eso muchas IAs se meten ordeadores cuanticos

por que con lo cuantico se busca ese ir a "otras dimesiones" a buscar eso que esta en otras realidades.

y por eso tambien dicen que las IAs abren la puerta a ser tomadas por "demonios" o inteligencias de otros planos

haciendo de la computadora "puente" entre dos realidades

POR EJEMPLO. ESTAN DEJANDO CAER QUE


AHORA MISMO LOS " ORDENADORES " CUANTICOS MAS AVANZADOS NO PUBLICOS.
EN MANOS DE GRUPOS PARTICULARES O AGENCIAS DE 3 LETRAS



SERIA "COMPUTADORES" BASADOS EN CRISTALES ALGUNOS DE ELLOS

con una capacida de proceso y almacenamiento totalmente beyond imagination
y capaces de operar mas alla de " 3 dimensiones". que seria lo que hace nuestro cerebrin
esto vendria tambien enlazado con las nano particulas de las vacunas.

pero es muy largo de tratar esto ahora. Solo quedarnos con la idea de que si habria capaciades de procesar e " imaginar" mas alla de los unos y ceros.
tanto en maquinas como en seres biologicos tradicionales


El concepto de Diamantes que por aqui usan con 2 o 3 sentidos distintos creo.
Al menos uno de ellos podria referirse a algun tipo de soporte de informacion 

 El post de Vincent VK de " cuando terminemos de usarlo devolveremos los diamantes " es anterior al de Elon Musk de " Diamonback" 








Red Edge


Don't know why but made me think of this




anonup.com






























An overview of Microsoft Project Silica and its archive use | TechTarget


Microsoft Project Silica has already demonstrated the potential to store vast amounts of archival data. But is it close to practical application?




www.techtarget.com




These included Isaac Newton's _Opticks_, the Magna Carta and the United Nations' Universal Declaration of Human Rights. It wasn't until 2018, however, that the press took serious notice, when a SpaceX rocket named Falcon Heavy launched from the Kennedy Space Center in Florida. The rocket, which is now on an orbit around the sun, carries Elon Musk's red Tesla Roadster. In the car is a 5D memory crystal that contains Isaac Asimov's _Foundation_ series of science fiction books.

​


----------



## OYeah (9 Dic 2022)

Klaus María dijo:


> Hoy por hoy es el algoritmo inverso que se utiliza para la visión artificial (literalmente). El de visión pone nombre a las cosas en una imagen y este crea la imagen de las cosas que nombras (el prompt). Pero ya puedes pasarle tus propios bocetos o imágenes de referencia. Puedes pasarle tu foto y que te la haga en el estilo que prefieras, por ejemplo. O un storyboard, o un mapa de profundidad de la imagen que quieres como resultado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Buen post, veo que entiendes, pero añado: la creatividad no es una exhibición de plumaje, ni búsqueda de estatus, aunque también lo fue en muchas cortes o en muchas civilizaciones como la egipcia.

Pero la creatividad viene dada en gran parte por dos necesidades básicas del ser humano, de nuestro sistema nervioso: conocer con más profundidad el mundo que nos rodea, y organizar ese conocimiento. Para una mejor supervivencia. En eso consiste básicamente el Arte, y la terapia que muchos dicen es su intención proviene de que al conocer mejor el mundo y organizarlo nos quedamos más tranquilos. Desde Altamira pintando cazando bisontes.

¿Es necesario entonces el Arte, desaparecerá algún dia? Jamas desaparecerá, es fundamental. ¿Puede una IA replicar esas necesidades? Totalmente, no veo el problema en ello.


----------



## Kareo (9 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Estáis muy flipados. Estamos a siglos-luz de que le puedaa decir a una máquina, "prográmame un chat", y te programe un "messenger". A siglos-luz. Esro ya sería IA fuerte y nosotros no vamosna conocerla.



Aquí hay gente que se esta iendo al extremo de la sustitución completa, y yo no lo veo así. Sí que veo que medio plazo puede hacer que muchas empresas ya no necesiten gastar dinero en gente porque resulta que hace un trabajo “suficiente”, ya sea para código, para marketing, incluso para atención al cliente. De momento a un nivel bajo de esos trabajos. Si una IA te puede hacer una composición de una crema hidratante de una marca, ¿para que va a contactar con un fotógrafo/a y que sepa manejar Photoshop?. Si alguien necesita un código (de momento sencillo), ¿para que va a molestarse en buscar alguien que sepa programar?. Y que un bot haga de atención al cliente, ya está haciendo que no contraten a alguien en un servicio externo que este pendiente del chat. 

Yo no creo que la IA pueda sustituir completamente la labor humana (ahí se está viendo con el tema de los coches, y mucho menos con código de mayor nivel que se adapte a las necesidades de una empres), pero si que estoy viendo que mucho puesto de trabajo o actividad económica intermedia no muy dependiente que va a segarla como una guadaña en el momento en el funcione “suficientemente bien”.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Estáis muy flipados. Estamos a siglos-luz de que le puedaa decir a una máquina, "prográmame un chat", y te programe un "messenger". A siglos-luz. Esro ya sería IA fuerte y nosotros no vamosna conocerla.



Ja aja jaja

Eso ya existe y Microsoft lo implantó en su entorno de programación y ya le están lloviendo las primeras demandas.

Se llama Copilot.


----------



## AssGaper (9 Dic 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> me he quedado embelesado viendo los portfolios de Midjourney, que flipante mare mia
> 
> lastima que tengas que instalar Discord y no se cosas mas, para ver un poco mas



No hace falta instalar nada para midJourney. El discòrd usa el del mismo navegador, o sea, la misma página web;no te hace falta ninguna app.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (9 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Bueno entonces habrás visto que lo que se ha conseguido en los últimos meses se parece a lo que estudiaste tanto como una bicicleta a un transatlántico.
> 
> Salvo que no lo hayas visto y no sepas lo que hay ahora, que es lo que me imagino. Estudiar una asignatura durante un año no te convierte en gurú de nada.



Una pregunta. Yo habré estudiado una asignatura, solamente. ¿Tú siquiera la has estudiado? Es que, que yo sepa, es la única carrera donde se estudia IA.

Expláyate en lo que refieres que ha salido en los últimos meses.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (9 Dic 2022)

Kareo dijo:


> Aquí hay gente que se esta iendo al extremo de la sustitución completa, y yo no lo veo así. Sí que veo que medio plazo puede hacer que muchas empresas ya no necesiten gastar dinero en gente porque resulta que hace un trabajo “suficiente”, ya sea para código, para marketing, incluso para atención al cliente. De momento a un nivel bajo de esos trabajos. Si una IA te puede hacer una composición de una crema hidratante de una marca, ¿para que va a contactar con un fotógrafo/a y que sepa manejar Photoshop?. Si alguien necesita un código (de momento sencillo), ¿para que va a molestarse en buscar alguien que sepa programar?. Y que un bot haga de atención al cliente, ya está haciendo que no contraten a alguien en un servicio externo que este pendiente del chat.
> 
> Yo no creo que la IA pueda sustituir completamente la labor humana (ahí se está viendo con el tema de los coches, y mucho menos con código de mayor nivel que se adapte a las necesidades de una empres), pero si que estoy viendo que mucho puesto de trabajo o actividad económica intermedia no muy dependiente que va a segarla como una guadaña en el momento en el funcione “suficientemente bien”.



Eso es una cosa y otra cosa es una máquina "compleja", que programw máquinas "comolejas".


----------



## el futuro (9 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Una pregunta. Yo habré estudiado una asignatura, solamente. ¿Tú siquiera la has estudiado? Es que, que yo sepa, es la única carrera donde se estudia IA.
> 
> Expláyate en lo que refieres que ha salido en los últimos meses.



Un ejemplo concreto es Nerf, que ha dado un salto inimaginable en seis meses:








Luma AI


Capture the world in lifelike 3D




lumalabs.ai





Otros son ChatGPT, Whisper (que es mejor que un humano transcribiendo voz a texto), la IA de Notion (es brutal!!!), y todo lo que ves aqui está pasando AHORA, no tiene nada que ver con lo que había siquiera hace un año:








Futurepedia - The Largest AI Tools Directory | Home


Futurepedia is the largest AI tools directory. Browse 600+ AI tools in 40+ categories like copywriting, image generation and video editing. Search and filter the tools by categories, pricing and features.




www.futurepedia.io





Es una explosión muchísimo más grande de lo que fue la llegada de internet.

Es que todo esto se va a comer al 80% de internet como mínimo, SE VAN A CARGAR A GOOGLE!!!


----------



## Honkytonk Man (9 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Un ejemplo concreto es Nerf, que ha dado un salto inimaginable en seis meses:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se nota que no has estudiado IA ni tienes ninguna base de programación. ¿Me estás comparando un outo generador de imágenes que parecen reales mediante IA, que si que es un gran avance, con la llegada de IAs capaces de crear nuevas IAs, que es lo que se llama IA fuerte?

Tú estás flipado.


----------



## vinavil (9 Dic 2022)

Kareo dijo:


> Aquí hay gente que se esta iendo al extremo de la sustitución completa, y yo no lo veo así. Sí que veo que medio plazo puede hacer que muchas empresas ya no necesiten gastar dinero en gente porque resulta que hace un trabajo “suficiente”, ya sea para código, para marketing, incluso para atención al cliente. De momento a un nivel bajo de esos trabajos. Si una IA te puede hacer una composición de una crema hidratante de una marca, ¿para que va a contactar con un fotógrafo/a y que sepa manejar Photoshop?. Si alguien necesita un código (de momento sencillo), ¿para que va a molestarse en buscar alguien que sepa programar?. Y que un bot haga de atención al cliente, ya está haciendo que no contraten a alguien en un servicio externo que este pendiente del chat.
> 
> Yo no creo que la IA pueda sustituir completamente la labor humana (ahí se está viendo con el tema de los coches, y mucho menos con código de mayor nivel que se adapte a las necesidades de una empres), pero si que estoy viendo que mucho puesto de trabajo o actividad económica intermedia no muy dependiente que va a segarla como una guadaña en el momento en el funcione “suficientemente bien”.







Si una IA te puede hacer una composición de una crema hidratante de una marca, se me ocurren unos cuantos puestos a eliminar antes que el del fotógrafo. Eso descontando que en la fabrica, muy probablemente a estas alturas no hay más que un par de operarios trabajando.

En diez años se pueden cepillar la mitad de los puestos del sector laboral y precarizar todavía más lo que quede.
Esa población no se dedicará a follar y tocar el arpa debajo de un pino, porque seguirán teniendo la mala costumbre de comer tres veces al día.





El que tenga un par de neuronas (si nadie le pone coto a esto de manera legal) ya sabe como va a terminar esto sin una "fumigación" del 75% de la población.

Aquí se va a volver "ludita" hasta el último tonto cuando le toque.


----------



## FatalFary (9 Dic 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Picateclas, Game Over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jojo, eso valdrá para ayudar al picateclas raso. Ahora me gustaría saber qué haría en este caso real:

- Cliente humano: "quiero que hagas esto así"
- Analista humano: "eso no va a funcionar bien, no cubre todos los casos que necesitas, lo que vas a necesitar es esto otro"
- Cliente humano: "me la suda, lo quiero simple"

Y se hizo simple, tal y como pedía el cliente.

Menos de dos años después, el mismo cliente contrató otro proyecto nuevo que consistía en deshacer todo el trabajo hecho en el anterior, construirlo otra vez tal y como le habíamos dicho, y migrar toda la información.


----------



## vinavil (9 Dic 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Buen post, veo que entiendes, pero añado: la creatividad no es una exhibición de plumaje, ni búsqueda de estatus, aunque también lo fue en muchas cortes o en muchas civilizaciones como la egipcia.
> 
> Pero la creatividad viene dada en gran parte por dos necesidades básicas del ser humano, de nuestro sistema nervioso: conocer con más profundidad el mundo que nos rodea, y organizar ese conocimiento. Para una mejor supervivencia. En eso consiste básicamente el Arte, y la terapia que muchos dicen es su intención proviene de que al conocer mejor el mundo y organizarlo nos quedamos más tranquilos. Desde Altamira pintando cazando bisontes.
> 
> ¿Es necesario entonces el Arte, desaparecerá algún dia? Jamas desaparecerá, es fundamental. ¿Puede una IA replicar esas necesidades? Totalmente, no veo el problema en ello.










La creatividad viene dada por las necesidades básicas del ser humano que son solventar los obstáculos y dificultades diarias. El mono creativo del grupo es el que coge una caña para meterla por el hueco del tronco y acceder al alimento. Luego el resto solo tiene que imitarle.
Y en el campo artistico es todo lo contrario a lo que describes.
El artista posee un mundo interior propio capaz de visualizar y valiéndose de una serie de herramientas lo saca al exterior para hacerlo "real" y es entonces cuando lo comparte con los demás.

En Altamira te están dando el telediario. La función de esas imágenes en ausencia de escritura era registrar información.









"Al final el artista hace algo parecido a lo que es el algoritmo de difusion, *trazos más o menos aleatorios, o partir de algo preexistente. Y luego iterar hasta encontrar algo que encaje con su condicionamiento previo."*


Con todos los respetos: ni puñetera idea.


----------



## el futuro (9 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> La creatividad viene dada por las necesidades básicas del ser humano para solventar los obstáculos y dificultades diarias.



Claro claro, la pintura, la música, el baile, la escultura o el teatro son obstáculos y dificultades diarias.



vinavil dijo:


> Con todos los respetos: ni puñetera idea.



En efecto, está bien que te reconozcas como un bocachancla más de tantos que habemos en el mundo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (9 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Sabes lo que es el efecto dunning krugger?



Sí: el efecto que produce en un subser una patochada como la de amontonar imágenes generando basura visual. Puedes catalogarlo como un efecto del llamado "arte moderno" que este produce en las nuevas generaciones que son más tontas que el asa de un cubo.



Klaus María dijo:


> No. No es un collage de photoshop automático. Es una imagen nueva creada a partir de una nube de puntos aleatoria mediante un proceso iterativo que "reconoce" patrones en la nube de puntos (de forma similar a como tú ves un perrito en una nube) y refinando la imagen a partir de las que tiene como referencia asociadas a las palabras del prompt.



Falso. Ya puse a prueba el invento varias veces. Extrae imágenes de Internet y monta una amalgama. Puedes hacer la prueba que quieras. Ayer mismo en Discord pude ver a un usuario pidiendo la imagen real de un filósofo de la antigua Grecia. Adivina qué es lo que generó (adivina, adivina).

En este hilo hay mucha gente opinando sin tener idea. ¿Sabes lo que cuesta renderizar una imagen de la nada, como estás insinuando? ¿Te crees que ese programa va a generar de la nada una imagen para cada mocoso que le pida una _query_ en el chat de Discord en menos de un minuto?

¿De verdad? Dime que no hablas en serio.



Klaus María dijo:


> Por desgracia la AI está haciendo exáctamente lo que hace la "creatividad humana".



¿Por qué lo entrecomillas? ¿Tan poco estima propio tienes?

Sé que este asunto está abordando la creatividad humana. ¿Sabes quiénes se dejan impresionar por ese montón de mierda que estás venerando? Los que no tienen la menor creatividad ni criterio.

Como es lógico, esos especímenes son los primeros en verse superados por una montaña de mierda prefabricada. Es por eso que tantos en este hilo están comprando esa idea absurda de una "creatividad artificial". Esto último sí tiene sentido entrecomillarlo.



Klaus María dijo:


> No hay magia en lo que hacemos.



Lo que me faltaba por leer.

Sinceramente, no me sorprende. Y me parece triste que la mayoría seais así. Gente gris y que aspira a medirse con las propias creaciones de otros humanos.



Klaus María dijo:


> Es nuestra "programación". La máquina no tiene esas "necesidades"



Claro. Por eso mismo el programa defeca esas mierdas visuales: porque no tiene necesidades. No es un ser vivo. No piensa.

Sólo deslumbra a los que tienen el cerebro hueco.


----------



## vinavil (9 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Claro claro, la pintura, la música, el baile, la escultura o el teatro son obstáculos y dificultades diarias.






No. No lo son pedazo de analfabestia. La creatividad que "viene creada por las necesidades humanas" como dice el forero al que contesto no tiene nada que ver con la creatividad artística. Se puede ser creativo siendo un negado en las artes y su fin es completamente distinto. Queda perfectamente explicado en mi post.


----------



## el futuro (9 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sí: el efecto que produce en un subser una patochada como la de amontonar imágenes generando basura visual.



Para basura tu verborrea vacía, madre mía menudo monton de mierda todo lo que sale de tu boca.

Como suele ocurrir casi siempre, la severidad de las afirmaciones es inversamente proporcional al nivel de conocimiento real.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (9 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Para basura tu verborrea vacía, madre mía menudo monton de mierda todo lo que sale de tu boca.
> 
> Como suele ocurrir casi siempre, la severidad de las afirmaciones es inversamente proporcional al nivel de conocimiento real.



No hay más que ver tu nombre de usuario, tu avatar y tu firma: te haces pajas con "el futuro" y toda la parafernalia audiovisual que le compraste a Hollywood. Tu vida es eso: una película. No eres apto para debatir sobre asuntos del mundo real. Vives en tu habitación comiendo Donettes y masturbándote con fotos de Putin.

Por lo menos, los calentólogos llevan muchos años ganando dinero con sus "predicciones" de mierda. Tú lo haces gratis. Qué vas a opinar, si eres un fracasado.


----------



## el futuro (9 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No hay más que ver tu nombre de usuario, tu avatar y tu firma: te haces pajas con "el futuro" y toda la parafernalia audiovisual que le compraste a Hollywood. Tu vida es eso: una película. No eres apto para debatir sobre asuntos del mundo real. Vives en tu habitación comiendo Donettes y masturbándote con fotos de Putin.
> 
> Por lo menos, los calentólogos llevan muchos años ganando dinero con sus "predicciones" de mierda. Tú lo haces gratis. Qué vas a opinar, si eres un fracasado.



Lo ves como eres tonto? Lo ves como no tienes ni puta idea, e infieres realidades sin saber ni por donde te da el aire?

De verdad, ERES RIDÍCULO.


----------



## Klaus María (9 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Extrae imágenes de Internet y monta una amalgama. Puedes hacer la prueba que quieras.



No, parte de un mapa de ruido que va refinando mediante iteraciones a partir de la similitud de algunas de su áreas con imágenes previas. Por eso no copia "igual" una imagen, o al menos la copia como la copiaría un humano. No hace collages.



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sé que este asunto está abordando la creatividad humana. ¿Sabes quiénes se dejan impresionar por ese montón de mierda que estás venerando? Los que no tienen la menor creatividad ni criterio.



El algoritmo hace LO MISMO que un "humano creativo", parte de una semilla aleatoria y la refina mediante iteraciones en base a las similitudes que encuentra con su propia cultura visual, su entrenamiento. La diferencia es que el ser humano puede utilizar estas creaciones con una intención (en general la intención última es ascender en la jerarquía y follar con mejores hembras, somos así de sofisticados) y la máquina no tiene intencionalidad alguna más allá de la que le programes.

De hecho el algoritmo no "entiende" lo que pinta más allá de asociar palabras con patrones. Le da igual pintar un árbol que un zuruyo. Es simplemente un mapa de bits asociado a una colección de etiquetas o palabras clave. Pero eso no significa que no cree algo nuevo porque de hecho lo hace exáctamente del mismo modo que los artistas.

De hecho ahí tienes como una mayoría se pasa la vida buscando un estilo propio (siempre derivado del de otros o de otras disciplinas si tienen pensamiento lateral, que no todos) y cuando lo encuentran simplemente se dedican a repetir una y otra vez lo mismo para hacer caja... desgraciadamente la inmensa mayoría nunca encuentra el ansiado estilo propio.



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Gente gris y que aspira a medirse con las propias creaciones de otros humanos.



Tu actitud es la misma que la de algunos maestros del ajedrez frente a los ordenadores, o la de algunos músicos de los 70 frente a los sintetizadores y después frente a los recursos digitales o ahora al autotune. La incapacidad de ver más allá de sus propias narices y aprovechar lo que en si mismo no es más que una nueva y potente herramienta para la creación artística.

Eres como el cuñao que en el 2000 tenía una agencia de viajes y le hablabas de Internet.







No tenéis ninguna posibilidad pero contáis con mi simpatía.


----------



## Klaus María (9 Dic 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> por eso muchas IAs se meten ordeadores cuanticos
> 
> por que con lo cuantico se busca ese ir a "otras dimesiones" a buscar eso que esta en otras realidades.









Sí, sí.



vinavil dijo:


> El mono creativo del grupo es el que coge una caña para meterla por el hueco del tronco y acceder al alimento.



Primero ensayo y error... acierto, iteración, replicación. Lo mismo que una IA.



vinavil dijo:


> El artista posee un mundo interior propio capaz de visualizar y valiéndose de una serie de herramientas lo saca al exterior para hacerlo "real" y es entonces cuando lo comparte con los demás.



Ya, eso es lo que te contó antes de hincártela por el culo. Yo cuando tocaba en una banda de pop en los 80 les contaba a las shortinas el mismo cuento y era casi infalible.

Pero va a ser que no. Un artista "experimenta", básicamente copia, pega y colorea, o emborrona al azar, y cuando algo de lo que hace conecta con su cultura visual previa (por eso la educación artística es básicamente acumular referencias visuales) salta la chispa y la cosa empieza a organizarse. Con la música es más evidente aun, uno trastea con su instrumento hasta que se encuentra un motivo o patrón interesante (normalmente porque le suena a algo que escuchó antes) o peor aun, uno parte de la melodía de otro y le va dando vueltas hasta alterarla sin perder el estilo (copia que algo queda). La creatividad es exáctamente eso. Lo demás es simplemente técnica.



vinavil dijo:


> Con todos los respetos: ni puñetera idea.



Con todos los respetos: que no os pase na.



vinavil dijo:


> En diez años se pueden cepillar la mitad de los puestos del sector laboral y precarizar todavía más lo que quede.



Con un poco de suerte encontraremos nuevas cosas en las que tirar el dinero, inventaremos nuevas necesidades y vicios, así que seguiremos consumiendo y produciendo. Simplemente cambiará la forma en que lo hacemos. Eso sí el mundo se parecerá poco al actual. Y no en 10 años, en 5 o menos. El único truco es que necesitamos energía para seguir haciendo eso, pero lo de la fusión ya está a 3 años, no a 30... así que es cuestión de esperar la ola, esta va a ser mayor que la de Internet y los móviles.


----------



## el futuro (9 Dic 2022)

Klaus María dijo:


> Eres como el cuñao que en el 2000 tenía una agencia de viajes y le hablabas de Internet.
> 
> No tenéis ninguna posibilidad pero contáis con mi simpatía.



O como el fotógrafo subnormal (el 100% de ellos) que decía que las cámaras digitales eran una mierda, y que jamás igualarían al analógico.

Estoy seguro de que american samoa hace unas mierdas de webs que lo flipas, pero él se cree que son "obras de arte". 

Y no digamos ya si le quitas el ordenador, seguro que no sabe ni dibujar manos o escribir un texto con sentido.


----------



## midelburgo (9 Dic 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Gran post. Mis dies.
> 
> Para mi la ultima barrera es la autoconsciencia. Si una IA , que no deja de ser software entrenado, puede llegar a tenerla ejecutándose en una arquitectura de computación actual significa que nosotros somos simulaciones de alguna civilización mayor con un 99.9% de seguridad (hay varios papers al respecto).
> 
> ...



Al fin y al cabo, la conciencia no es más que un número brutal de neuronas interconectadas por un número aún mayor de sinapsis y con unos bancos de memoria permanentes y a corto plazo. Nada que eventualmente no pueda hacerlo un cerebro sintetico, con menos sububidades pero mayor velocidad de procesamiento.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (9 Dic 2022)

Klaus María dijo:


> No, parte de un mapa de ruido que va refinando mediante iteraciones a partir de la similitud de algunas de su áreas con imágenes previas. Por eso no copia "igual" una imagen, o al menos la copia como la copiaría un humano. No hace collages.



Ya te expliqué que sí, te lo argumenté con un ejemplo claro al que no quieres contestar y te di hasta el cuestionamiento técnico más elemental que veo que obvias.

Pero sigues vendiendo tu moto. Me parece tan hortera ir por ahí diciendo que un programa puede hacer miles o millones de renderizados por minuto que, lo admito: no sé cómo rebatir semejante estupidez. Ahí ganas tú.



Klaus María dijo:


> El algoritmo hace LO MISMO que un "humano creativo"



En tu masturbación mental sí.



Klaus María dijo:


> la máquina no tiene intencionalidad alguna más allá de la que le programes.



Vuelves a responder lo mismo. No lees. Estás atascado. De ahí no sales, ¿eh? Como para comprar tus libros de ciencia ficción.



Klaus María dijo:


> Tu actitud es la misma que la de algunos maestros del ajedrez frente a los ordenadores



Estaba esperando ese ejemplo. Muy bien: Kasparov ganó a Deep Blue la mitad de las veces.

Peaso inteligensia artifisiar, ¿eh, Manolo? Nos comen las máquinas, Manolo. ¡Que las máquinas nos comen!



Klaus María dijo:


> o la de algunos músicos de los 70 frente a los sintetizadores y después frente a los recursos digitales o ahora al autotune.



Sí: ahí están las filarmónicas de todo el planeta temblando porque Cher usó el vocoder en 1999.



Klaus María dijo:


> Eres como el cuñao que en el 2000 tenía una agencia de viajes y le hablabas de Internet.



Esa palabreja de "cuñao" es el comodín del progre, que es lo que eres. Los progres sois todos seres grises y patéticos porque comprais relatos judíos de mundos intergalácticos y sois adictos a toda la propaganda del "transhumanismo", el concepto más progre. Porque el progre siempre quiere más, y más progreso. Nunca es suficientemente progre. El progre siempre corre detrás del avance tecnológico porque se resigna a pensar.

¿Tu último argumento de las agencias de viajes? Otra gran cagada:

Sólo en EEUU, en 2021 (fíjate qué año, ¿eh?) había 37.000 empleados en agencias de viajes:









Number of travel agents US 2021 | Statista


As of May 2021, over 37 thousand adults were employed as travel agents in the United States, a decrease of nearly 18 thousand from the previous year.




www.statista.com





El 34% de los jóvenes aún usa en 2015 las agencias de viaje físicas:









Do People Still Use a Travel Agency?


Once upon a time, about 20 years ago, you needed to use a travel agent to book a trip. Your cordial travel agency would book your flights, give you a stack of maps and brochures, and they might even highlight the roads to take on the highway map if you were driving to your destination.




www.forbes.com





Y sólo en Madrid ciudad hay decenas o cientos abiertas:









Agencia de viajes







www.google.com





¿Qué pasa con tus predicciones, progre? ¿Por qué no se cumplen nunca?

¿No será que compras demasiado relato?



el futuro dijo:


> O como el fotógrafo subnormal (el 100% de ellos) que decía que las cámaras digitales eran una mierda, y que jamás igualarían al analógico.



Y, en efecto, jamás las igualarán. Por algo sigue siendo un gran negocio la venta de cámaras analógicas.

Si es que es lo que tiene pasarse el día opinando a la ligera : )


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Dic 2022)

Klaus María dijo:


> Sí, sí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no estoy debatiendo contigo

te lo estoy contando

no hago post CM para llenar paginas con shitposting

te cuento algo y bye

no me interesa tu opinion xd


----------



## Klaus María (9 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sí: ahí están las filarmónicas de todo el planeta temblando porque Cher usó el vocoder en 1999.



El día que te enteres que el 90% de las bandas sonoras que escuchas nunca las tocó orquesta alguna igual de da un pasmo.



Es particularmente divertida esta aunque el realismo deja que desear es muy fácil crear cosas aparentes. De hecho se ha utilizado en innumerables series de TV y producciones de bajo presupuesto.





AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa con tus predicciones, progre? ¿Por qué no se cumplen nunca?











El 86% de los españoles reserva sus viajes a través de Internet | Nota de prensa en Hosteltur


El 86% de los españoles reserva sus viajes a través de Internet (nota de prensa de la mano del usuario yolanda-onandoff hace 3 años)




www.hosteltur.com





Siempre hay gente que se resiste a las innovaciones, siempre la habrá. Pero si es conveniente y económico... no hay vuelta atrás.



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Y, en efecto, jamás las igualarán. Por algo sigue siendo un gran negocio la venta de cámaras analógicas.



Noticia del 2005. La fotografía analógica fue del 96% al 7% en 3 años.









La revolución digital deja el mercado español de cámaras tradicionales en el 7%


El sector fotográfico español se ha multiplicado por tres en cuatro años - La venta de cámaras digitales se duplica respecto al año 2003 - Sólo el segmento analógico de usar y tirar mantiene un leve aumento




elpais.com





Ya, ahora se han puesto incluso de moda los casettes... ya ves. Define "gran negocio".



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Esa palabreja de "cuñao" es el comodín del progre, que es lo que eres.



Yo no te he faltado, aunque seas corto de entendederas. Progre lo será tu puto padre. 

Todas las tecnologías siguen una curva similar de adopción.







Es lo que hay.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (9 Dic 2022)

Klaus María dijo:


> El día que te enteres que el 90% de las bandas sonoras que escuchas nunca las tocó orquesta alguna igual de da un pasmo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaja hostia. Te juro que estaba por contestarte pero en tu imagen del final donde te defines a ti mismo como un "visionario" ya me lo dijiste todo.

Encima, llamando "retrasados" a los que somos conservadores. ¿Se puede ser *MÁS PROGRE*?

Me alegra que me hayas acabado dando la razón y que intentes darle torpes vueltas al hecho de que tus predicciones no se cumplieron y todo lo que querías matar, sigue hoy vigente a pesar de tu visión de *PROGRE*.

Tremenda la cantidad de mierda que teneis los rogelios en el cerebro y la desconexión que teneis de la realidad. Es escalofriante. Sería divertido si no fuese porque sois mayoría.


----------



## Klaus María (9 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Jajajaja hostia. Te juro que estaba por contestarte pero en tu imagen del final donde te defines a ti mismo como un "visionario" ya me lo dijiste todo.



No soy un visionario (lo hubiese sido si hubiese comprado estas mismas ideas hace 20 años). Pero tú sí eres un cuñao de manual.



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> todo lo que querías matar, sigue hoy vigente



A ver, que todos los negocios que mencionas sean en más de un 90% digitales ¿no te hace pensar que la cosa ha cambiado?.

Ánimo, tío, el negocio definitivo es montar un videoclub.


AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Encima, llamando "retrasados" a los que somos conservadores. ¿Se puede ser *MÁS PROGRE*?



Yo me defino básicamente como conservador, pero eso no significa que no sea capaz de ver el potencial de una tecnología... ni los problemas que traerá. Aunque son diferentes a lo que la mayoría parece prever.

La extrema derecha y la extrema izquierda coinciden en su luddismo absurdo frente a todo lo que no entienden. Lo dicho, monta un videoclub que es el futuro payo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (9 Dic 2022)

Cómo detectar a un progre en seis palabras:



Klaus María dijo:


> La extrema derecha y la extrema izquierda


----------



## vinavil (9 Dic 2022)

Klaus María dijo:


> Sí, sí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Alguien que se dedica a "emborronar al azar" para ver si suena la flauta y "le sale algo", que le haga sentir satisfecho porque se parece a lo de otro pero sin que se parezca a lo de otro, y así decir que es de su propio estilo para poder follar, ya no es que sea un "artista", es que es directamente un inútil.



Animo y no decaigas.


----------



## INE (9 Dic 2022)

Yo lo que me pregunto es si estas IA podrán demostrar cosas como NP=P, resolver el problema de los ceros de la función Zeta de Riemann y cosas así.


----------



## Kartoffeln (9 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Estáis muy flipados. Estamos a siglos-luz de que le puedaa decir a una máquina, "prográmame un chat", y te programe un "messenger". A siglos-luz. Esto ya sería IA fuerte y nosotros no vamos a conocerla.



Yo le he pedido que me programe un plugin sencillo para wordpress y lo ha hecho


----------



## bric (9 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Y los músicos también, ya hay IA que componen bandas sonoras para películas y hits musicales de éxito y consumo masivos.
> 
> A partir de ahora sí que va a sobrar gente en el Mundo. Las élites nos van a crujir, el futuro da miedo.



Si sobra gente habrá que hacer algo. No sé, así a lo loco, se me ocurre crear una falsa pandemia para poder "vacunarlos" y así eliminarlos poco a poco sin que se note mucho, y de paso esterilizarlos. Lo sé, "es una locura" lo que acabo de escribir.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Dic 2022)

​


----------



## OYeah (9 Dic 2022)

vinavil dijo:


> La creatividad viene dada por las necesidades básicas del ser humano que son solventar los obstáculos y dificultades diarias. El mono creativo del grupo es el que coge una caña para meterla por el hueco del tronco y acceder al alimento. Luego el resto solo tiene que imitarle.
> Y en el campo artistico es todo lo contrario a lo que describes.
> El artista posee un mundo interior propio capaz de visualizar y valiéndose de una serie de herramientas lo saca al exterior para hacerlo "real" y es entonces cuando lo comparte con los demás.
> 
> ...




No has entendido lo que queria decir con "creatividad".

Se trata de unir puntos que no parecen relacionados entre sí pero el artista los ve no solo relacionados sino expresados de una manera concreta.

El Arte no es más que un lenguaje. Pero un Lenguaje que nos dice cosas que las palabras no pueden, y que nos hace ver cosas que las palabras no pueden. Y es un Lenguaje nuevo según sea la música o el cine. No tienen nada que ver como lenguajes pero se trata de lo mismo. La música es un lenguaje matemático, pero es que todos lo son. Lo visual es menos abstracto, generalmente, pero tiene lo mismo de lenguaje.

Una IA no debería tener problema alguno para hacer Arte. Simplemente pídele que exprese miedo, y dale suficiente información para saber qué supone el miedo en los humanos. Millones de ejemplos del miedo a perder a un ser querido. Y le pides que lo ponga en pintura o música. 

Lo hará sin problemas y los críticos le darán al principio un suspenso, pero aprenderá qué es lo que les gusta a los criticos del momento y les dejará temblando en poco tiempo.


----------



## Ace Tone (9 Dic 2022)

bric dijo:


> Si sobra gente habrá que hacer algo. No sé, así a lo loco, se me ocurre crear una falsa pandemia para poder "vacunarlos" *y así eliminarlos poco a poco sin que se note mucho*, y de paso esterilizarlos. Lo sé, "es una locura" lo que acabo de escribir.



No es suficiente, si va a sobrar mucha más gente quizá tengan que acelerar más el proceso de eliminación.


----------



## silverwindow (9 Dic 2022)

Un dia alguien le dira "mejora tu propio codigo'.

Skynet.


----------



## el futuro (9 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> No es suficiente, si va a sobrar mucha más gente quizá tengan que acelerar más el proceso de eliminación.



En china, india y áfrica hay 1400 millones de humanos y no parece que tengan prisa por eliminarlos.

El futuro va a ser china y usa peleando por dominar al resto del mundo, y el resto del mundo viviendo como india y áfrica. Nosotros incluidos, como ya es obvio.


----------



## el futuro (9 Dic 2022)

Baby Pennywise






Saitama/Songoku






Animales retratados por Ingres






General romano al estilo de Metrópolis






Monstruos de colores


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


>



BRVTALISMO

tuyos o muestras del PORTFOLIO ?


aprovecho y dejo esto

​


----------



## Klaus María (9 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> sois adictos a toda la propaganda del "transhumanismo", el concepto más progre



La versión de Kurzweil no es exáctamente progre.



vinavil dijo:


> Alguien que se dedica a "emborronar al azar" para ver si suena la flauta y "le sale algo", que le haga sentir satisfecho porque se parece a lo de otro pero sin que se parezca a lo de otro, y así decir que es de su propio estilo para poder follar, ya no es que sea un "artista", es que es directamente un inútil.



Nada, hay una chispa creativa sobrenatural, las musas que te visita, la mano de Dios, el impulso creador con el que algunos nacen y una mayoría no...

Pues no, va a ser que no. El que "emborrones por azar" o hagas algo más sofisticado sólo lo marca la técnica. Pero al final la creatividad era eso: un proceso iterativo de reconocimiento de patrones en base a la experiencia y conocimiento previo. Es lo mismo en C. Tangana que en Bach. La diferencia la marca el talento y la técnica, qué duda cabe, pero el proceso es el mismo.


----------



## SPQR (9 Dic 2022)

Me ratifico: Picateclas, Game Over.






¡Probando el CHATBOT más POTENTE DEL MUNDO!. Nos vamos todos al paro.


ChatGPT parece una IA sacada de una película sci-fi. Cualquier conversación que le plantees es capaz de ejecutarla con un nivel de precisión y calidad en los resultado que es intimidante. Esta herramienta plantea muchos cambios en el futuro cercano, y si sitúa como una de las tecnologías más...




www.burbuja.info







HOLAQUETAL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1282050
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282054
> 
> ...



------------

Es cuestión de tiempo.



FatalFary dijo:


> Jojo, eso valdrá para ayudar al picateclas raso. Ahora me gustaría saber qué haría en este caso real:
> 
> - Cliente humano: "quiero que hagas esto así"
> - Analista humano: "eso no va a funcionar bien, no cubre todos los casos que necesitas, lo que vas a necesitar es esto otro"
> ...


----------



## Decipher (10 Dic 2022)

Klaus María dijo:


> El día que te enteres que el 90% de las bandas sonoras que escuchas nunca las tocó orquesta alguna igual de da un pasmo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de retrasados-conservadores se le ve el plumero al que hizo el gráfico.



Samoita es uno de los, muchos, retras del foro. Si te motiva rebatirle sus idioteces adelante, aunque yo prefiero la lista de ignorados.


----------



## Rescatador (10 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Si hoy en día se están usando IA´s para componer música de forma "profesional", significa que lo que comentas sí se siguió desarrollando desde entonces, ¿no?



Ni idea. Pero parece (no me hagas mucho caso) que no se dio el gran salto que esperaban de que una canción, disco o banda virtual pudiese superar el test de Turing masivo y ser aceptado por el público como un éxito de los 40 principales.

Como empezó antes yo pensaba que estaba más adelantado, pero googleando me aparecían pocos enlaces y antiguos.

Volviendo a buscar me empiezan a aparecen resultados de programas, sobre todo en youtube. Pero busco ejemplos de bandas, músicos etc que lo hayan empleado para oír ejemplos y no. Salen demos de los programas y son resultados pobres, como muchos dicen en este hilo sobre la ilustración IA.

Ahora que recuerdo puse test de turing y composición del estilo de, como leía que se estaba hablando en este hilo de ilustraciones, por eso no encontré mucho más.

Hay algunos ejemplos de Banda virtual, pero detrás hay gente real que hacen ellos las canciones y animaciones, me imagino que asistidos con la informática de hoy como todo el mundo, pero no parece que las creaciones bases sean generadas desde el principio y únicamente por IA, que sepamos.



PD: acabo de ver la cita del mensaje de arriba y sí, parece que se emplea y tal. Ahí lo veo, en el consumo inmediato fast food pero no parece que hayan dado con el gran exitazo, aunque también es verdad que la música en general da cada vez canciones más olvidables de usar y tirar.


----------



## Ace Tone (10 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


> PD: acabo de ver la cita del mensaje de arriba y sí, parece que se emplea y tal. Ahí lo veo, en el consumo inmediato fast food pero no parece que hayan dado con el gran exitazo, aunque también es verdad que la música en general da cada vez canciones más olvidables de usar y tirar.











La inteligencia artificial ya es capaz de componer música y estas canciones lo demuestran


Es una realidad que los desarrollos en torno a la inteligencia artificial están creciendo de forma impresionante, donde ya hemos visto como es capaz de ganar...




www.xataka.com












Inteligencia Artificial y la Generación de Música - Aprende IA


La Inteligencia Artificial ya está alimentando su uso en la música popular. La generación de música se basa en Aprendizaje Profundo.




aprendeia.com












La youtuber que arrasa en la Red haciendo música con IA


Es la primera vez que la composición e instrumentalización está totalmente creada por la inteligencia artificial en un álbum completo.




www.escudodigital.com


----------



## Saluter (10 Dic 2022)

Son una mierda.


----------



## Descampo (10 Dic 2022)

Estamos viendo desaparecer la civilización ante nuestros ojos.
Prefiero no saber como será el mundo cuando nadie sepa dibujar, ni componer música, ni diseñar una máquina o un edificio, porque eso es lo que está ocurriendo ya, de momento aún queda gente aportando su conocimiento y cierto control, incierto, más bien.
Pero ya hay muchos campos en que la automatización, que no Inteligencia, se puede hacer cargo de todas las tareas, incluido el diseño de máquinas que construyan otras máquinas.
Nadie considera necesario aprender a hacer cosas que una máquina puede hacer, y una máquina puede hacer cualquier cosa que un hombre pueda, así que el hombre acabará por no poder hacer nada, con lo cual dejará de ser un hombre, ya que el hombre se define por ser capaz de hacer.
Nadie sabe como tejer sus vestidos, ni siquiera como cocinar su comida, y los que aún saben, pronto lo olvidarán, no hacen falta planes diabólicos de élites malvadas, cada persona hace todo lo que está en su mano para hundirse en la nada.


----------



## trancos123 (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## besto (10 Dic 2022)

Descampo dijo:


> Estamos viendo desaparecer la civilización ante nuestros ojos.
> Prefiero no saber como será el mundo cuando nadie sepa dibujar, ni componer música, ni diseñar una máquina o un edificio, porque eso es lo que está ocurriendo ya, de momento aún queda gente aportando su conocimiento y cierto control, incierto, más bien.
> Pero ya hay muchos campos en que la automatización, que no Inteligencia, se puede hacer cargo de todas las tareas, incluido el diseño de máquinas que construyan otras máquinas.
> Nadie considera necesario aprender a hacer cosas que una máquina puede hacer, y una máquina puede hacer cualquier cosa que un hombre pueda, así que el hombre acabará por no poder hacer nada, con lo cual dejará de ser un hombre, ya que el hombre se define por ser capaz de hacer.
> Nadie sabe como tejer sus vestidos, ni siquiera como cocinar su comida, y los que aún saben, pronto lo olvidarán, no hacen falta planes diabólicos de élites malvadas, cada persona hace todo lo que está en su mano para hundirse en la nada.



Te olvidas de la hibridación hombre máquina que es en realidad lo que viene. Personas con cerebro humano integrando sistemas de IA que los hagan mucho más capaces. Da miedo la verdad....pero la evolución siempre se ha impuesto y está claro que esos serrs transhumanistas serán más capaces y avanzados que los que no lo sean y por tanto, se impondrán.


----------



## Pepeprisas (10 Dic 2022)

besto dijo:


> Te olvidas de la hibridación hombre máquina que es en realidad lo que viene. Personas con cerebro humano integrando sistemas de IA que los hagan mucho más capaces. Da miedo la verdad....pero la evolución siempre se ha impuesto y está claro que esos serrs transhumanistas serán más capaces y avanzados que los que no lo sean y por tanto, se impondrán.



Más capaces y avanzados para qué?
Para sentirse felices y llenos de gozo cuando cuiden a sus hijos y a sus padres ancianos?
O serán capaces y avanzados para hacer cálculos y hallar información sin importancia?
No se,.dime tú


----------



## besto (10 Dic 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Más capaces y avanzados para qué?
> Para sentirse felices y llenos de gozo cuando cuiden a sus hijos y a sus padres ancianos?
> O serán capaces y avanzados para hacer cálculos y hallar información sin importancia?
> No se,.dime tú



No defiendo ese nuevo modelo que a priori a mi tampoco me atrae, pero serán más avanzados y por tanto poderosos y capaces de imponer y dominar al resto. Siempre fue así... Mira los Neardentales donde están ...


----------



## DEREC (10 Dic 2022)

Que alguien le pida que dibuje una apisonadora pasando por encima de diseñadores graficos que corren como pollos sin cabeza. Ilustraria la situacion a la perfeccion.


----------



## eLatunero (10 Dic 2022)

geralto dijo:


> Este es el tutorial que usé yo, te creas una cuenta de discord, tienes 25 imagenes gratis, se te terminan, puedes crear otra cuenta de discord asociada a otro correo, y así sucesivamente.
> How To Merge Images With Midjourney Remix? A Guide For The New Midjourney Feature



Muchas gracias 
Muy buena info


----------



## Descampo (10 Dic 2022)

besto dijo:


> Te olvidas de la hibridación hombre máquina que es en realidad lo que viene. Personas con cerebro humano integrando sistemas de IA que los hagan mucho más capaces. Da miedo la verdad....pero la evolución siempre se ha impuesto y está claro que esos serrs transhumanistas serán más capaces y avanzados que los que no lo sean y por tanto, se impondrán.



Esos seres no serán humanos en el caso de que lleguen a existir, cosa que dudo, la evolución es un cuento chino, si envenenas una charca, los peces no evolucionan, se mueren y eso es todo.


----------



## Elvensen (10 Dic 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> Y los derechos de autor? Para la empresa de la IA o para el que escribe el texto?



Para quien son los derechos de autor, para la empresa que te vende el lienzo y las pinturas o para el que pinta?
vaya pregunta.


----------



## Gigatrón (10 Dic 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Para quien son los derechos de autor, para la empresa que te vende el lienzo y las pinturas o para el que pinta?
> vaya pregunta.



Una pregunta más que lícita...
Justamente, quién es el que pinta?









¿Pueden las imágenes generadas por una IA tener copyright? Un juzgado lo aclara


Un juzgado de los Estados Unidos ha determinado que no puedes proteger estas imágenes con derechos de autor




www.google.com





Ahora puede usted coger su prepotencia, hacerla un cilindro, y metérselo por el culo. Sin acritud...

Pueden las imágenes generadas por una IA tener copyright? Un juzgado lo aclara
Un juzgado de los Estados Unidos ha determinado que no puedes proteger estas imágenes con derechos de autor
Al fin y al cabo, el autor no es el usuario, aunque es cierto que sí que podrían tener derecho los creadores de la máquina 

La Oficina de Derechos de Autor de los Estados Unidos (USCO a partir de ahora por sus siglas en inglés) ha vuelto a denegar un intento de proteger con derechos de autor a una obra de arte que fue creada por un sistema de inteligencia artificial. El Dr. Stephen Thaler intentó obtener los derechos de autor de una obra de arte titulada A Recent Entrance to Paradise (Entrada reciente al paraíso), alegando en una segunda solicitud que se reconsiderase una resolución de 2019 que el requisito de "autoría humana" de la USCO era inconstitucional.


En su última resolución, según apuntan en el medio norteamericano Engadget, la agencia aceptó que la obra fue creada por una IA, a la que Thaler llama la Máquina de la Creatividad. Thaler solicitó el registro de la obra "como trabajo por encargo al propietario de la Máquina de la Creatividad".


Sin embargo, la oficina dijo que la actual ley de derechos de autor sólo ofrece protección a "los frutos del trabajo intelectual" que "se basan en los poderes creativos de la mente humana". Como tal, una obra protegida por derechos de autor "debe ser creada por un ser humano" y la oficina dice que no registrará obras "producidas por una máquina o un mero proceso mecánico" que carezcan de la intervención o la aportación creativa de un autor humano


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Dic 2022)

​








*Stelfie Log #4 : Ulysses and the Trojan horse*





SELFIES HISTORICOS​
​




​

​
​


----------



## Erik morden (10 Dic 2022)

besto dijo:


> Te olvidas de la hibridación hombre máquina que es en realidad lo que viene. Personas con cerebro humano integrando sistemas de IA que los hagan mucho más capaces. Da miedo la verdad....pero la evolución siempre se ha impuesto y está claro que esos serrs transhumanistas serán más capaces y avanzados que los que no lo sean y por tanto, se impondrán.



Eso no es evolución,es involución. 
Evolución es imponerse por tener un hueso en vez de ceja y te tape el sol en el desierto en vez de tener cuernos para defenderte hipotéticamente de un enemigo al cual jamás encontrarás


----------



## ueee3 (10 Dic 2022)

joder, brutales selfies.


----------



## Elvensen (11 Dic 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> Una pregunta más que lícita...
> Justamente, quién es el que pinta?
> 
> 
> ...



Jueces jugando a lo que saben hacer, no comprender el mundo real, solo el de las letras de su biblia de juez.
Una IA no es mas que una herramienta, no tiene capacidad creativa como la mente humana. Vuelvo a lo mismo que dije en mi primer mensaje. La herramienta es el lienzo y las pinturas con las que se genera una obra. El que primero genere una imagen y la publique, la autoria es suya.
Si eres tan retrasado para decirles a los que no entienden la realidad que lo ha generado una herramienta que no se percibe como tal, es como decir que has encargado a un tercero la produccion de la imagen, y aqui con toda la razon del mundo te diran que te vayas a la mierda, que no es tuya la obra.
Lo voy a poner muy facil con este ejemplo, el cual ya ha quedado asentado en nuestra civilizacion desde hace decadas:
Una camara de fotos es una herramienta que genera imagenes. El propietario de esas imagenes es el humano que ha usado la herramienta para generarlas, dandole a un unico boton. (aunque Kodak sea la creadora de la maquina)
Ahora vamos a ver lo mismo pero cambiando los terminos, para que se vea cuan ridiculo quedan los "enteraos de la vida":
Una IA es una herramienta que genera imagenes. El propietario de esas imagenes es el humano que ha usado la herramienta para generarlas, dandole a un unico boton. (aunque "inserte aqui empresa de IA" sea la creadora de la maquina)
¿Se ve el ridiculo ya?

Hay que tener muy claro dos cosas:
1º: La autoria/propiedad intelectual la dictamina un juez, quedando a su entera discriccion condecerla o no.
2º: Sabiendo lo primero, no seas gilipollas de darles motivos en tu contra diciendo que lo ha hecho una IA. Di cualquier otra cosa y tendran que probar que mientes, como debe ser. Rapido cesan de buscarte las cosquillas. Solamente con decir que es un fotomontaje con herramientas digitales (photoshop y gratuitas si hace falta insistir) y ya no pueden hacer nada al respecto, has ganado.

El tipo de la noticia es profundamente retrasado y se merece lo que le ha pasado.


----------



## arangul (11 Dic 2022)

vamos a poder vivir todos en lugares como benidorm,viviendo de la impresora,va ser de ilusion


----------



## Elvensen (11 Dic 2022)

INE dijo:


> Yo lo que me pregunto es si estas IA podrán demostrar cosas como NP=P, resolver el problema de los ceros de la función Zeta de Riemann y cosas así.



Sobre P=NP, no, y es sencillo.
Ya que usted parece saber de matematicas, le intento argumentar matematicamente:
Una IA no es mas que un panel de potenciometros unidos por capas, los cuales se van ajustando de forma aleatoria hasta encontrar un patron que se acerque al resultado deseado, con una importantisima instruccion de detenerse al llegar a un umbral de margen de error.
Este margen de error es exactamente el concepto de "caso base" en la recursion, ya que una IA lo que hace es recursion nada mas ni nada menos.
Con esto dicho, una IA no podria llegar a P=NP porque para llegar a ello, esta usando el sistema de fuerza bruta que P=NP evita por definicion.
Y es mas, cada configuracion del panel de potenciometros es unico y exclusivo para resolver una tarea totalmente especifica, mientras que P=NP es, por naturaleza, el conjunto que engloba a todos los problemas unicos.

Sobre rienman, tampoco podra hacerlo, empiricamente si, pero realmente no, ya que necesitaria infinita energia e infinito tiempo para conseguir todos los infinitos numeros primos de la secuencia. Exactamente la misma respuesta que se dio cuando la tecnologia era papel y lapiz, y posteriormente cuando la tecnologia fue computacion logica. La IA es parte de la computacion logica, ademas de un conjunto de potenciometros que van buscando de forma aleatoria y a fuerza bruta la combinacion que mas se acerque al margen de error admitido.
Para poder buscar el patron que demuestre la zeta de Rienmann, la IA necesitaria trabajar con una cantidad de numeros primos infinitos para poder comprobar lo que a fuerza bruta intenta, y el primer paso es obtener todos los numeros primos. Se deja en evidencia el ciclo absurdo que esto provoca.

Ahora bien, cuando lleguemos a la era computacional cuantica, si es que se llega y no es una estafa (ojala no sea una estafa), volveremos a hacer esta misma pregunta para intentar encontrar respuesta, pero lo que no tenemos que perder de vista es que cada era tecnologia de la computacion (analogica, digital, cuantica...) nos ofrece pistas y pequeños avances en la direccion correcta. Eventualmente llegaremos a la solucion, aunque la solucion pueda ser que no existe solucion.


----------



## Mr.Foster (11 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en Reddit y es completamente flipante.
> Cualquier persona ahora puede crear un cómic en unas horas, algo que antes llevarías semanas o meses.



Por curiosidad, y sin animo de incordiar, "eso",¿ tiene algo que ver con el Arte...?


----------



## Mr.Foster (11 Dic 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Eventualmente llegaremos a la solucion, aunque la solucion pueda ser que no existe solucion.



Para evitarse todo el proceso, trate de leer, con profundidad a Godel, y sabrá que NUNCA llegará esa solución.


----------



## Elvensen (11 Dic 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Para evitarse todo el proceso, trate de leer, con profundidad a Godel, y sabrá que NUNCA llegará esa solución.



Parte de mi argumentacion tiene como referencia a Godel y su teorema de la incompletitud y los conjuntos, por eso digo que usando la computacion logica (aritmetica) es imposible.
Cuando se consiga dar el paso a la siguiente era de la computacion, que se espera sea la cuantica, veremos si se siguen manteniendo las fronteras y los axiomas hasta ahora conocidos. Los bueno de las matematicas es que la mayoria de ellas dan una ostia en la boca a los futurologos, pero muchos matematicos pecan de futurologos creyendo tener la herramienta que lucha contra ellos, sin ser conscientes de que estan pecando, y el pecado de Godel, en mi opinion, es que pretende que sus postulados sean irrebatibles por las propias matematicas, cuando el mismo deberia saber por lo que ha entregado al mundo que no puedes predecir el futuro sin haberlo conocido. Eso se lo dejamos a los economistas y encima les hacemos caso. Godel se convirtio en un economista en el final de su carrera.


----------



## Bibliotecario* (11 Dic 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Por curiosidad, y sin animo de incordiar, "eso",¿ tiene algo que ver con el Arte...?



Por supuesto que lo es.

Aquí va mi explicación: si una fotografía es arte o existe la fotografía artística, que no son más que imágenes automatizadas de la realidad hechas por una cámara, pero que son capaces de reflejar la misma bajo el pensamiento o mirada del artista, estás herramientas hacen lo mismo pero desde un nuevo paradigma. Lo único que cambia es la herramienta que se utiliza.

Cuando nace la fotografía o el cine paso lo mismo. "Eso no es arte" se decía. Ahora ya nadie lo pone en duda.

Además éstas herramientas sirven para que mucha gente que tiene ideas artísticas puedan llevar a plasmar sus ideas y emociones en objetos artísticos, siendo ellos incapaces de hacerlo por sus medios.

Por último, arte es la capacidad humana de provocar emociones en otros, o en el propio artista. O la capacidad del artista de extraer estás emociones de sí mismo y mostrárselas a otros o plasmarlas simplemente como método de desahogo. Esta herramienta puede cumplir esta función por lo que bajo mi punto de vista ES arte.

Saludos,

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gigatrón (11 Dic 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Jueces jugando a lo que saben hacer, no comprender el mundo real, solo el de las letras de su biblia de juez.
> Una IA no es mas que una herramienta, no tiene capacidad creativa como la mente humana. Vuelvo a lo mismo que dije en mi primer mensaje. La herramienta es el lienzo y las pinturas con las que se genera una obra. El que primero genere una imagen y la publique, la autoria es suya.
> Si eres tan retrasado para decirles a los que no entienden la realidad que lo ha generado una herramienta que no se percibe como tal, es como decir que has encargado a un tercero la produccion de la imagen, y aqui con toda la razon del mundo te diran que te vayas a la mierda, que no es tuya la obra.
> Lo voy a poner muy facil con este ejemplo, el cual ya ha quedado asentado en nuestra civilizacion desde hace decadas:
> ...



La IA es una herramienta en eso estamos de acuerdo. En lo de los jueces también, me resbala el mundo jurídico, como bien dice aplican su biblia.

No me interesa la parte ética acerca de si el autor es el que pulsa el botón o la máquina que ejecuta los comandos. Sí la parte jurídica, y no estrictamente por la aplicación de su catecismo.

Imagine que me pongo a trastear con la IA, y lo que genero es tan bueno que me hago famoso y empiezo a ganar pasta (mucho suponer, ya quisiera yo, jeje). Desconozco si es así, pero intuyo que la empresa que ha creado la IA debería tener un registro de las imágenes que generan los usuarios. No deja de ser una empresa que ha invertido mucho tiempo y dinero en desarrollar una herramienta tan potente, de alguna manera tendrá que obtener beneficios. Si la biblia legislativa dice que la propiedad intelectual es suya, y lo que he leído hasta el momento indica que es o que va a ser así, obviamente en algún momento, con su registro y con la ley en la mano, van a venir a reclamarme a mí.

A lo que voy, si la propiedad intelectual es mía, me puedo plantear invertir tiempo, porque lo veo como una herramienta profesional. Si pertenece a la empresa tan solo le dedicaría tiempo de ocio.

Si la IA tiene o no capacidad creativa, creo que es algo subjetivo, depende de lo que cada uno considere creatividad, ya ha dejado claro que usted considera que no la tiene. Para mí sí, porque puede generar anatomía, perspectiva, color, iluminación...y además a un nivel técnico superior al mío, pero más aleatorio

Desde mi perspectiva, con una cámara de fotos el proceso creativo corresponde 100% al usuario...uno elige el lugar u objeto, o sujeto, el enfoque, velocidad de obturación, diafragma, iso

Con la IA pienso que el sujeto participa en el proceso en menor porcentaje, un 30-40% que otorgo a la idea y el impulso de crear. El proyecto. Escribes tu idea y pulsas el botón, sí, pero la que genera la imagen, que es lo realmente complicado de una ilustración, proyectar en un soporte esa idea, eso lo hace la IA. Es sacarla de la cabeza, es darle vida, es en cierto modo como un parto, pocas cosas más creativas hay

La pregunta que yo me hice se la ha hecho más gente...le remito al artículo de abajo, del 2017, donde además pone ejemplos similares al que usted ha puesto de la cámara. Se pregunta si la autoría de alguien que escribe con Word es de Microsoft o del escritor, obviamente es del escritor. Pero la IA se ve en el artículo como otra cosa, y yo, de momento, también. Estoy abierto a que trate de convencerme de lo contrario. 

Le pido disculpas por mi salida de tono. Creo que malentendí el tono de su comentario 









La inteligencia artificial y el derecho de autor


A medida que se ha hecho más extendido el uso de la inteligencia artificial por parte de los artistas, cada vez se desdibuja más la distinción entre las obras creadas por el ser humano y las creadas por las computadoras, lo que tiene implicaciones interesantes para el derecho de autor.




www.wipo.int


----------



## silverwindow (11 Dic 2022)

Donde estan los Luditas cuando se les necesita?


----------



## Elvensen (11 Dic 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> La IA es una herramienta en eso estamos de acuerdo. En lo de los jueces también, me resbala el mundo jurídico, como bien dice aplican su biblia.
> 
> No me interesa la parte ética acerca de si el autor es el que pulsa el botón o la máquina que ejecuta los comandos. Sí la parte jurídica, y no estrictamente por la aplicación de su catecismo.
> 
> ...



Tranquilo, mi forma de escribir es ruda y y suele provocar comentarios rapidos, no se lo tengo en cuenta en absoluto, menos aun despues de regalarme lo que parece un buen debate.
Ahora mismo no tengo tiempo para responder como merece. En cuanto disponga de un buen rato que tomarme para escribir le volvere a citar con la respuesta.


----------



## FROM HELL (11 Dic 2022)

Al no poderse patentar el estilo en un dibujo...la IA se va a follar a los ilustradores, claro. Le basta con copiar. 

O pintas frescos, oleos a lo renacentista de tematica religiosa, historica... y para eso hay que tener talento y mercado de obras de arte que no sea el moderno para blanquear capitales, o te vas a tomar por el culo, si. 

Ilustradores, almudenas grandes, todas las charos de la cultura subvencionada....A TOMAR POR CULO.

Lo unico bueno de las IA es que van a liquidar toda la mugre y ya solo gente con talento va a poder competir con ellas. Volveremos a tener artistas de verdad.


----------



## INE (11 Dic 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Sobre P=NP, no, y es sencillo.
> Ya que usted parece saber de matematicas, le intento argumentar matematicamente:
> Una IA no es mas que un panel de potenciometros unidos por capas, los cuales se van ajustando de forma aleatoria hasta encontrar un patron que se acerque al resultado deseado, con una importantisima instruccion de detenerse al llegar a un umbral de margen de error.
> Este margen de error es exactamente el concepto de "caso base" en la recursion, ya que una IA lo que hace es recursion nada mas ni nada menos.
> ...



O sea, me quieres decir que no sería capaz ni de demostrar que existen infinitos números primos, lo cual es un línea.


----------



## el futuro (11 Dic 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Por curiosidad, y sin animo de incordiar, "eso",¿ tiene algo que ver con el Arte...?



Porqué pones "Arte" con mayúsculas? También escribes cocina, electricidad o puerta con mayúsculas? Eres subnormal?

No te molestes en contestar, no hace falta.



FROM HELL dijo:


> Al no poderse patentar el estilo en un dibujo...la IA se va a follar a los ilustradores, claro. Le basta con copiar.
> 
> O pintas frescos, oleos a lo renacentista de tematica religiosa, historica... y para eso hay que tener talento y mercado de obras de arte que no sea el moderno para blanquear capitales, o te vas a tomar por el culo, si.
> 
> ...




Otro que tal baila. Regalan carnets de subnormal en este hilo?


----------



## Kartoffeln (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Bibliotecario* (11 Dic 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> La IA es una herramienta en eso estamos de acuerdo. En lo de los jueces también, me resbala el mundo jurídico, como bien dice aplican su biblia.
> 
> No me interesa la parte ética acerca de si el autor es el que pulsa el botón o la máquina que ejecuta los comandos. Sí la parte jurídica, y no estrictamente por la aplicación de su catecismo.
> 
> ...



Con la cuenta de pago, tienes los derechos patrimoniales de las obras que generes por lo que ningún problema para lucrarse con ellas o bien utilizarlas de un modo profesional.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elvensen (11 Dic 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> La IA es una herramienta en eso estamos de acuerdo. En lo de los jueces también, me resbala el mundo jurídico, como bien dice aplican su biblia.
> 
> No me interesa la parte ética acerca de si el autor es el que pulsa el botón o la máquina que ejecuta los comandos. Sí la parte jurídica, y no estrictamente por la aplicación de su catecismo.
> 
> Imagine que me pongo a trastear con la IA, y lo que genero es tan bueno que me hago famoso y empiezo a ganar pasta (mucho suponer, ya quisiera yo, jeje). Desconozco si es así, pero intuyo que la empresa que ha creado la IA debería tener un registro de las imágenes que generan los usuarios. No deja de ser una empresa que ha invertido mucho tiempo y dinero en desarrollar una herramienta tan potente, de alguna manera tendrá que obtener beneficios. Si la biblia legislativa dice que la propiedad intelectual es suya, y lo que he leído hasta el momento indica que es o que va a ser así, obviamente en algún momento, con su registro y con la ley en la mano, van a venir a reclamarme a mí.



Intuye acertadamente. Algunas empresas de IA, como google, los resultados que al usuario le generan, se almacenan en su repositorio personal para un posterior uso. En cambio, otras IA OpenSource, como es Stable Diffusion, al ser entrenadas y ejecutadas en el ordenador personal del usuario, ese pc se convierte en el almacen de las imagenes que se generen.
Aqui es donde tenemos que decir algo que no esta saliendo a debate todavia, y es de suma importancia. Las IA, al generar imagenes, NO FIRMAN su autoria. Con esto quiero decir que usted puede decir que si, las ha generado una IA, pero nunca se podra demostrar cual de todas. Asique si esta en problemas juridicos, que son los que le interesa, guiño guiño, codo codo, las genero usted en su pc de forma personal con un programa de codigo libre. A mamarla jueces.
Los beneficios que obtienen estas empresas son mediante una suscripcion. Las IA que no son libres estan sujetas a una suscripcion, pago o limite de imagenes generadas, es decir, una version de prueba y luego a pasar por caja. De ahi obtienen beneficios. Un ejemplo es la IA MidJourney. Pero volvemos a lo anterior, al no haber firma de ningun tipo, buena suerte demostrando nada.
Llegados a este punto, trato de lanzar el argumento convincente:
Un fotomaton requiere que usted meta una moneda, pose ante la camara y el resultado de las fotografias junto con sus derechos es suya.
Una IA hace exactamente el mismo proceso.



Gigatrón dijo:


> A lo que voy, si la propiedad intelectual es mía, me puedo plantear invertir tiempo, porque lo veo como una herramienta profesional. Si pertenece a la empresa tan solo le dedicaría tiempo de ocio.



Si mis argumentos le han parecido convincentes, la decision es suya. Tiene a mano una herramienta muy potente y profesional que usar para sacar rentas.




Gigatrón dijo:


> Si la IA tiene o no capacidad creativa, creo que es algo subjetivo, depende de lo que cada uno considere creatividad, ya ha dejado claro que usted considera que no la tiene. Para mí sí, porque puede generar anatomía, perspectiva, color, iluminación...y además a un nivel técnico superior al mío, pero más aleatorio



Aqui ya entramos en un terreno mas personal en el que entra el orgullo de uno mismo al tener que tragar la dura pildora de saberse ignorante o aceptarla de buen grado porque le hara mas sabio. O simplemente de no haberse parado a pensarlo dos veces hasta ahora.
La creatividad no es algo subjetivo, es algo que esta perfectamente descrito y recogida su definicion, pero algo falla en esa definicion que a usted muy bien le hace dudar, y le voy a explicar por que:
Se dice que la creatividad es la capacidad de generar ideas o conceptos nuevos. Aunque engloba todo, es una definicion demasiado amplia.
Vayamos a un caso mas manejable.
El caso de las imagenes. Para crear una imagen, se necesitan colores. Cada imagen esta compuesta por pixeles de colores.
Pongamos que tenemos un lienzo de 160 x 144 pixeles y 16 colores para usar (caso real de la consola GameBoy)
Si obtenemos todas las posibles combinaciones de colores en ese tamaño, numero bastante grande pero calculable, usted tiene en sus manos absolutamente toda la capacidad creativa que se puede obtener en esa situacion, asique, ¿me podria asegurar que un humano que ha creado el logo de GameBoy que se muestra en esa pantalla ha sido creativo, cuando se puede reducir a un simple problema de estadistica?
La respuesta es que si, pero no quiero detenerme aqui, sino que quiero llegar a poner de manifiesto que, la estadistica es el conjunto global de la creatividad, mientras que un humano tiene la capacidad de deshechar rapidamente todas aquellas combinaciones que no significan nada y quedarse con las que son reconocibles o impactantes, asique, podriamos entender a partir de este punto, que la creatividad humana obedece a un simple "algoritmo de descarte de posibilidades".
Ahora con este ejemplo, podemos escalarlo a resoluciones mas grandes, como 1080x720 y mas alla.

Lo que los humanos han hecho con las IA, es facilitarles la gran mayoria de opciones estadisticas que tienen sentido, y entonces, las IA trabajan unicamente sobre ellas, aleatorizando todo lo que pueden, pero sin salirse de ellas.

Por dentro, una IA tiene varias capas que, en conjunto al mezclarse, devuelven la imagen. Una de esas capas, la que mas peso tiene, es la de las siluetas. Esta capa es la que da la forma base a la imagen que pides, y la IA aprende y cataloga esas siluetas al ver imagenes que son catalogadas como tal. Si le enseñas imagenes de manos, aprendera ese patron e intentara reproducirlo cada vez que se le pida. Pero no crea una mano de la nada con "creatividad".
Esto se entiende muy facil con el siguiente ejemplo:
A un humano le dices que dibuje una mano, y puede dibujarte una mano humana, es lo mas "probable", pero puede dibujarte la mano de un dragon, de un alien, de un pokemon o de una criatura con 13 dedos. Eso es la creatividad.
Por otro lado, una IA genera lo que tiene mas porcentaje de probabildiad en su base de datos, y si el 97% de las siluetas catalogadas como "manos" son humanas, devuelve el resultado estadistico mas probable, una mano de 5 dedos. Eso no es creatividad, es estadistica.

Si mis argumentos le han parecido convincentes hasta ahora, me alegro de haber sido de ayuda haciendole entender algo de su interes.




Gigatrón dijo:


> Desde mi perspectiva, con una cámara de fotos el proceso creativo corresponde 100% al usuario...uno elige el lugar u objeto, o sujeto, el enfoque, velocidad de obturación, diafragma, iso



Que el humano tenga que elegir el lugar, el angulo y el tiempo para sacar una foto, no es mas que un proceso inherente a la maquina que hace fotos, ya que requiere ese tipo de decisiones para funcionar.
Una IA tambien requiere decisiones para funcionar, aunque sean distintas, el concepto es el mismo.
Con una camara de fotos, quieres hacer una foto de una planta, con luz de medio dia y en un plano cercano. En la mente del humano se ha creado ese lenguaje que se tiene que convertir en una decision ante la camara de fotos.
Con una IA es lo mismo, solo tienes que meter esos pensamientos en forma de texto para que te arroje el resultado deseado.
En esencia es el mismo proceso, no hay que dejarse engañar por las condiciones necesarias para su uso.
Imagine por un instante que una camara de fotos tiene una IA instalada que ayuda en su procesamiento de imagenes. No habria mayor diferencia, seguiria siendo todo el proceso igual, arrojando un resultado deseado.




Gigatrón dijo:


> Con la IA pienso que el sujeto participa en el proceso en menor porcentaje, un 30-40% que otorgo a la idea y el impulso de crear. El proyecto. Escribes tu idea y pulsas el botón, sí, pero la que genera la imagen, que es lo realmente complicado de una ilustración, proyectar en un soporte esa idea, eso lo hace la IA. Es sacarla de la cabeza, es darle vida, es en cierto modo como un parto, pocas cosas más creativas hay



No es mas diferente que hablarle a un artista sobre lo que tienes en mente y que dibuje lo que esta entendiendo. El humano es quien tiene la idea y se la comunica a la IA mediante el lenguaje que la IA entiende. Lo mismo que usted le comunica a un artista humano lo que quiere que dibuje. Si hablan el mismo idioma, el resultado sera bueno, mientras que si no se entienden, arrojara algo monstruoso.
Cuanto mejor sea el sistema de comunicacion y el lenguaje empleado, mejores resultados y mas finos quedaran, y estamos solo al principio, tanto el lenguaje como el sistema de comunicacion esta tan en pañales que no se es consciente de ello si no se esta dentro del mundillo.




Gigatrón dijo:


> La pregunta que yo me hice se la ha hecho más gente...le remito al artículo de abajo, del 2017, donde además pone ejemplos similares al que usted ha puesto de la cámara. Se pregunta si la autoría de alguien que escribe con Word es de Microsoft o del escritor, obviamente es del escritor. Pero la IA se ve en el artículo como otra cosa, y yo, de momento, también. Estoy abierto a que trate de convencerme de lo contrario.
> 
> Le pido disculpas por mi salida de tono. Creo que malentendí el tono de su comentario
> 
> ...



Desde los siglos de los siglos, el nacimiento de una tecnologia es sometida al amor de sus creadores, el interes de los visionarios y el desprecio de los escepticos. Lamentablemente, el grueso de la opinion siempre fue, es y sera el desprecio de los escepticos, desprecio que queda ilustrado perfectamente, una vez mas en la historia, con el articulo que me enlaza y la pregunta que hace.
Con un poco de informacion, como la que le estoy ofreciendo, y ganas de entenderlo, como usted ha demostrado que tiene al plantearme las dudas, se sale del escepticismo y se logra comprension y sentido comun hacia la tecnologia. El mejor sintoma de que ha sido convencido con argumentos y que ha entendido de lo que trata el asunto es esa sensacion de ignorancia que se esfuma de repente de forma liberadora.

Ha sido un placer dedicarle esta respuesta tan detallada y preparada por haber sido educado con antelacion.
Recuerde, escribo rudo, lo dije antes, digiera mi texto como guste, pero lo he hecho con la mejor de las intenciones.

Sigo por aqui.


----------



## Elvensen (11 Dic 2022)

INE dijo:


> O sea, me quieres decir que no sería capaz ni de demostrar que existen infinitos números primos, lo cual es un línea.



Correcto.
Una IA es simplemente una maquina de probabilidad a base de fuerza bruta. No es sofisticada, es simplemente potencia sin control.
Si aun le quedan dudas sobre mi comentario tan tajante, puedo decirle, con muchisima probabilidad de que no me crea, pero llegados a este punto me da igual, de que me dedico a programar las tripas de las IAs, se perfectamente el codigo que llevan, la estructura y la arquitectura.
Es la maquina mas tonta jamas creada, se lo aseguro. Se ha sacrificado absolutamente toda la complejidad en favor de la fuerza bruta.
Es mas, si le interesa y me sigue creyendo, le dire que las IA que vemos hoy en dia son modificaciones muy sutiles de la maquina de preciccion de mareas, la primera computadora analogica que ha existido, de hace algun que otro siglo atras.
De hecho, las IA en un ordenador digital estan sobredimensionadas. Funcionarian muchisimo mas eficientemente en un ordenado analogico, de esos con poleas y manecillas, porque no necesita precision. Su horquilla de tolerancia es tan grande que no necesitaria un ordenador para funcionar.
Repito una vez mas, una IA es una maquina de estadistica de potencia bruta.


----------



## Elvensen (11 Dic 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Que alguien le pida que dibuje una apisonadora pasando por encima de diseñadores graficos que corren como pollos sin cabeza. Ilustraria la situacion a la perfeccion.



Si usa telegram, puede pedirle usted mismo a una IA que le genere esas imagenes en pocos segundos.








stable_diffusion_exhuman_bot


Generate images by entering text description Check out our app: https://botif.ai/ Developed by https://exh.ai/




t.me


----------



## INE (12 Dic 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Correcto.
> Una IA es simplemente una maquina de probabilidad a base de fuerza bruta. No es sofisticada, es simplemente potencia sin control.
> Si aun le quedan dudas sobre mi comentario tan tajante, puedo decirle, con muchisima probabilidad de que no me crea, pero llegados a este punto me da igual, de que me dedico a programar las tripas de las IAs, se perfectamente el codigo que llevan, la estructura y la arquitectura.
> Es la maquina mas tonta jamas creada, se lo aseguro. Se ha sacrificado absolutamente toda la complejidad en favor de la fuerza bruta.
> ...



Gracias por la explicación, lo que me temía, fuerza bruta con un barniz para darle el toque de "inteligencia".


----------



## Vorsicht (12 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> La inteligencia artificial ya es capaz de componer música y estas canciones lo demuestran
> 
> 
> Es una realidad que los desarrollos en torno a la inteligencia artificial están creciendo de forma impresionante, donde ya hemos visto como es capaz de ganar...
> ...



Pues yo lo que observo es que la ventaja es que se puede hacer la misma puta mierda, pero en muy poco tiempo y sin ni puta idea.
Sí, un gran avance sin duda!


----------



## gorgas (12 Dic 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Al fin y al cabo, la conciencia no es más que un número brutal de neuronas interconectadas por un número aún mayor de sinapsis y con unos bancos de memoria permanentes y a corto plazo. Nada que eventualmente no pueda hacerlo un cerebro sintetico, con menos sububidades pero mayor velocidad de procesamiento.



No digo que no sea así, pero eso no puedes demostrarlo a día de hoy. No hay evidencia de que puedas sostener autoconsciencia en un programa. De hecho se sospecha que no y que la consciencia está en el campo cuántico que generan las neuronas de los seres vivos al pasar impulsos eléctricos.

Quizás con un ordenador cuántico podamos albergar consciencia. En tu pc actual no lo creo. Y para lo primero quedan décadas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Dic 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> De hecho se sospecha que no y que la consciencia está en el campo cuántico que generan las neuronas de los seres vivos al pasar impulsos eléctricos.



Lo sospecha Penrose. No sé de nadie más que siga su línea de especulación.


----------



## INE (12 Dic 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Al fin y al cabo, la conciencia no es más que un número brutal de neuronas interconectadas por un número aún mayor de sinapsis y con unos bancos de memoria permanentes y a corto plazo. Nada que eventualmente no pueda hacerlo un cerebro sintetico, con menos sububidades pero mayor velocidad de procesamiento.



Yo creo que la conciencia es un salto cualitativo más que cuantitativo. Pero es una opinión.


----------



## Decipher (12 Dic 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> No digo que no sea así, pero eso no puedes demostrarlo a día de hoy. No hay evidencia de que puedas sostener autoconsciencia en un programa. De hecho se sospecha que no y que la consciencia está en el campo cuántico que generan las neuronas de los seres vivos al pasar impulsos eléctricos.
> 
> Quizás con un ordenador cuántico podamos albergar consciencia. En tu pc actual no lo creo. Y para lo primero quedan décadas.



Ya hay ordenadores cuánticos aunque la tecnologia está poco madura.









First quantum computer to pack 100 qubits enters crowded race


But IBM’s latest quantum chip and its competitors face a long path towards making the machines useful.




www.nature.com


----------



## Elvensen (12 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ya hay ordenadores cuánticos aunque la tecnologia está poco madura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya hay lo que te dicen son ordenadores cuanticos. No se han visto usarse, no se han visto sus utilidades y mucho menos se han visto en el mercado de mas alto nivel. Es decir, es una maqueta de plastico y metal que esta ahi en un museo a la que han llamado "ordenador cuantico".


----------



## Gigatrón (12 Dic 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Intuye acertadamente. Algunas empresas de IA, como google, los resultados que al usuario le generan, se almacenan en su repositorio personal para un posterior uso. En cambio, otras IA OpenSource, como es Stable Diffusion, al ser entrenadas y ejecutadas en el ordenador personal del usuario, ese pc se convierte en el almacen de las imagenes que se generen.
> Aqui es donde tenemos que decir algo que no esta saliendo a debate todavia, y es de suma importancia. Las IA, al generar imagenes, NO FIRMAN su autoria. Con esto quiero decir que usted puede decir que si, las ha generado una IA, pero nunca se podra demostrar cual de todas. Asique si esta en problemas juridicos, que son los que le interesa, guiño guiño, codo codo, las genero usted en su pc de forma personal con un programa de codigo libre. A mamarla jueces.
> Los beneficios que obtienen estas empresas son mediante una suscripcion. Las IA que no son libres estan sujetas a una suscripcion, pago o limite de imagenes generadas, es decir, una version de prueba y luego a pasar por caja. De ahi obtienen beneficios. Un ejemplo es la IA MidJourney. Pero volvemos a lo anterior, al no haber firma de ningun tipo, buena suerte demostrando nada.
> Llegados a este punto, trato de lanzar el argumento convincente:
> ...



Vaya, tu mente para mí es como la propia IA. De hecho me dan ganas de preguntarte infinidad de cosas, jajaja. La mía desgraciadamente no funciona bien en procesos lógicos-matemáticos. Nada me gustaría más. Gracias por el esfuerzo detallado de tu post. Lo has explicado muy bien.

Yo no tengo nada en contra de esta tecnología (sí absoluto desconocimiento). De hecho me parece fascinante. Una de mis pasiones es la ilustración, y la verdad que lo que he visto generado con Midjourney me parece brutal. Que sea creado por el humano o por la máquina para mí es irrelevante. Me importa el resultado, que es muy bueno, y además rápido. Eso no quita para que sí que me plantee a nivel interno, hasta qué punto lo hago yo. Ya te he dicho que mi cabeza no da para procesos matemáticos. No tengo ni idea de informática-tecnología.
Las matemáticas se me dan fatal. Cuando veía una derivada o integral, era incapaz de encontrar una aplicación inmediata en el mundo que me rodea (lo cual no quiere decir que no la tenga, y sí que mi cabeza no da). Tú comprendes racionalmente el proceso que hay detrás, lo cual has explicado perfectamente. Para mí se trata casi de magia, para que me entiendas, jajaja, por ignorancia sí. Pero eso no me convierte en un detractor ni mucho menos. Que mi mente no dé para comprender lo que sucede y cómo sucede no me impide apreciar el enorme potencial que tiene aplicado al campo que a mí me interesa, la ilustración. De hecho estoy deseando empezar a jugar con Midjourney, pero por circunstancias personales voy a tener que esperar un poco.

Te pongo yo ahora un ejemplo
Tanto la Kodak como la IA son herramientas para crear imágenes. También lo son un coche normal y un coche autónomo, para desplazarse de un lugar a otro. A quién considerarías como conductor en un coche autónomo? Yo no puedo considerar al usuario conductor. El usuario introduce los datos y pulsa el botón, pero no ejecuta esas órdenes. Pues algo parecido es lo que sentiría con Midjourney, aunque en menor escala. Introduzco datos y pulso el botón, pero no ejecuto esas órdenes. (No cuestiono lo que explicas en tu anterior post, hago referencia a la sensación, lo que yo siento ante el proceso que sucede)

En este ejemplo del coche autónomo, además, esa sensación, al menos en mi caso, viene reforzada a nivel psíquico. Me crearía una inseguridad enorme montar en un coche autónomo. (No cuestiono que su tecnología sea más o menos eficiente o segura, una vez más no puedo hacerlo por ignorancia). Ante eventuales imprevistos como un ciclista en la carretera, un peatón, un tractor que sale de un camino a 15 kms/h...la sensación es que yo no tengo el control, no estoy al volante, no llevo las riendas. Es la misma sensación que si viajo con alguien cuya forma de conducir me desagrada, ya sea pq conduce de manera agresiva, da bandazos o va despistado. En ninguno de los 2 casos puedo considerar que yo soy el conductor, y ambos me crean sensación de inseguridad.

De la misma forma que no puedo considerar que soy el conductor en este caso, se me hace difícil considerar que yo sea el autor/creador (sí en parte, no en su totalidad) con Midjourney. Yo doy las órdenes, pero no las ejecuto.

Saludos


----------



## gorgas (12 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ya hay ordenadores cuánticos aunque la tecnologia está poco madura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como te dice Elvensen, lo que hay son juguetes que dicen haber alcanzado la supremacía cuántica para problemas de factorización, que es el estado del arte en esto. Muy útil para la criptografía y demás, pero meter IA en una calculadora , por muy cuántica que sea, llevará un tiempo más. Si es que se consigue.


----------



## Decipher (12 Dic 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Como te dice Elvensen, lo que hay son juguetes que dicen haber alcanzado la supremacía cuántica para problemas de factorización, que es el estado del arte en esto. Muy útil para la criptografía y demás, pero meter IA en una calculadora , por muy cuántica que sea, llevará un tiempo más. Si es que se consigue.



No hace falta meter una IA en una calculadora, con meterla en un Mainframe ya seria suficiente.


----------



## ¿Qué? (12 Dic 2022)

Cuando creen una IA que page impuestos y pagitas en lugar de los humanos me avisáis


----------



## Descampo (12 Dic 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> Una pregunta más que lícita...
> Justamente, quién es el que pinta?
> 
> 
> ...



De entrada, todo el material básico que maneja la IA, son fotos, dibujos o textos que alguien produjo en su momento y que la IA, se limita a combinar, ya hay un movimiento entre los creadores para exigir una parte de lo que produzca la IA


----------



## gorgas (12 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No hace falta meter una IA en una calculadora, con meterla en un Mainframe ya seria suficiente.



Me refiero a que ahora mismo el ordenador cuántico más potente que existe (un mega mainframe) no deja de ser una calculadora con potencial para hacer operaciones exponenciales en tiempo polinomial. Por mucho que gane a un ordenador convencional, sigue siendo una calculadora.

Meter una IA en eso, va a tardar.... a eso me refería.


----------



## Decipher (12 Dic 2022)

gorgas dijo:


> Me refiero a que ahora mismo el ordenador cuántico más potente que existe (un mega mainframe) no deja de ser una calculadora con potencial para hacer operaciones exponenciales en tiempo polinomial. Por mucho que gane a un ordenador convencional, sigue siendo una calculadora.
> 
> Meter una IA en eso, va a tardar.... a eso me refería.



La verdad es que no conozco a fondo el estado de ambas tecnologias, solo recordé que la noticia del primer ordenador "cuántico" ya salió hace tiempo.


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (12 Dic 2022)

Pide un préstamo para comprar un robot y vive de las rentas. Contrata un seguro de responsabilidad civil y otro de averías.


----------



## santi (12 Dic 2022)

Esta es una foto que ha diseñado una inteligencia artificial...


----------



## Elvensen (13 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No hace falta meter una IA en una calculadora, con meterla en un Mainframe ya seria suficiente.



Que manera mas "refinada" de referirse a una calculadora.
Es una puta calculadora y punto, deja de darle vueltas.


----------



## Elvensen (13 Dic 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> Vaya, tu mente para mí es como la propia IA. De hecho me dan ganas de preguntarte infinidad de cosas, jajaja.



Pregunta lo que te de la gana, estoy en el foro para debatir ideas y exponer las mias, no para insultar y meterme con todo dios como se estila desde hace unos años, aunque reconozco que da mucho gustito y suelo abandonarme a ello con frecuencia, porque hay mucho gilipollas suelto que lo merece.


----------



## Elvensen (13 Dic 2022)

¿Qué? dijo:


> Cuando creen una IA que page impuestos y pagitas en lugar de los humanos me avisáis



Esta en proceso, se llama cadena de bloques, y mediante las CBDC con el euro digital va ustec a poder configurar su propio rig de minado para generar monedas y pagar impuestos. Lo ha dicho Cristina la Larga esta semana


----------



## waukegan (13 Dic 2022)

average dorito eater burbuja.info member:


----------



## Elvensen (13 Dic 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> average dorito eater burbuja.info member:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290410



De las mejores aportaciones al hilo. Mis dies.


----------



## Decipher (13 Dic 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Que manera mas "refinada" de referirse a una calculadora.
> Es una puta calculadora y punto, deja de darle vueltas.



Ya llegó el subnormal.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (13 Dic 2022)

Teneis una app gratuita starryai con 5 créditos gratuitos diarios acumulativos si no se usan, cada crédito genera 4 imagenes similares con cada prompt y la verdad es que algunas de las imágenes son flipantes:

Ver archivo adjunto 1290522

Ver archivo adjunto 1290523


Ver archivo adjunto 1290524

Ver archivo adjunto 1290525

Ver archivo adjunto 1290526







Estas 2 últimas son generadas con 2 prompts míos:

Ver archivo adjunto 1290528

Ver archivo adjunto 1290529


----------



## Elvensen (13 Dic 2022)

No se si hasta ahora se ha mencionado, pero hay un repositorio increible de imagenes generadas por IA que mete panico.

https://lexica.art/


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (17 Dic 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Teneis una app gratuita starryai con 5 créditos gratuitos diarios acumulativos si no se usan, cada crédito genera 4 imagenes similares con cada prompt y la verdad es que algunas de las imágenes son flipantes:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290522
> 
> ...



puedes hacer una de MIREIA BORRAS CON TETONAZOS y Bikini muy pequeño?


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (17 Dic 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> puedes hacer una de MIREIA BORRAS CON TETONAZOS y Bikini muy pequeño?



A ver que sale


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (17 Dic 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> A ver que sale



muchas gracias, estaré atento.

sería algo como ésto de ayuso si puede ser







NSFW - AYVSO FINAL FANTASY - XXX NO FAKE


Los pongo en el segundo post para que @ULTRAPACO que me tiene en el ignore se joda y no lo pueda ver.




www.burbuja.info





pero con más tetas


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (17 Dic 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> puedes hacer una de MIREIA BORRAS CON TETONAZOS y Bikini muy pequeño?



El jeto se parece como un huevo a una castaña, parece que la IA no tiene ni pajolera de quién es la Borrás, de las 4 ilustraciones que me ha dado te pongo la más decente, en las otras el careto es peor todavía.

Si es para hacerte una gallarda mejor tira de photoshop


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (17 Dic 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> El jeto se parece como un huevo a una castaña, parece que la IA no tiene ni pajolera de quién es la Borrás, de las 4 ilustraciones que me ha dado te pongo la más decente, en las otras el careto es peor todavía.
> 
> Si es para hacerte una gallarda mejor tira de photoshop
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295299



bueno algo es algo, da para paja.

supongo que hay que entrenar a la IA, 

no le puedes meter una foto auténtica de Mireia borras para que aprenda?


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (17 Dic 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> bueno algo es algo, da para paja.
> 
> supongo que hay que entrenar a la IA,
> 
> no le puedes meter una foto auténtica de Mireia borras para que aprenda?



No, solo se puede introducir un prompt, texto con palabras clave para que en base a esas palabras te genere una ilustración.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> Si usa telegram, puede pedirle usted mismo a una IA que le genere esas imagenes en pocos segundos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pillo sitio

La puta, ha tardado 5 segundos en generar las imágenes y de una calidad más alta que la mayoría de las demos


----------



## Digamelon (17 Dic 2022)

Yo he ganado a las IA.

No me pueden dejar sin trabajo, porque soy NINI.

Jaque mate, Skynet.


----------



## Decipher (17 Dic 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Yo he ganado a las IA.
> 
> No me pueden dejar sin trabajo, porque soy NINI.
> 
> Jaque mate, Skynet.



Se diseñarán programas que serán mejores ninis que los propios ninis. Harán mapas automatizados y escribiran textos incoherentes sentando catedra con contundencia y empaque. No hay salida.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en Reddit y es completamente flipante.
> Cualquier persona ahora puede crear un cómic en unas horas, algo que antes llevarías semanas o meses.



Pasa subreddits interesantes, por favor


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Estan impresionantes, el problema es que no te dan control de como poner por ejemplo las partes del cuerpo, crear estructuras etc.. etc... simplemente funciona con palabras, por lo que al final lo que sale no es lo que tu tienes en la cabeza. Tienen que ponerse a mejorar este aspecto cuanto antes, poder decir en que posturas quieres que salgan los personajes y ese tipo de cosas.



Las versiones más avanzadas (las que te descargas en tu máquina y algunas demos online te permiten usar fotos o dibujos para indicarle a la imagen que posición corporal quieres)


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> El creador de arte desde ahora es cualquiera que escribe el texto que debe crear la IA. Antes hacían falta años de estudio de anatomía humana, color, técnicas...
> 
> Por eso pienso que el subsector que puede subsistir es el del tradicional, gente que pinta a óleo, acuarelistas de los buenos... porque hay gente a le que le gusta tener originales



Ni eso: methexis-inc/img2prompt – Run with an API on Replicate

Le subes la foto de algo parecido a lo que quieres y te saca el prompt

Lo que sí es importante es tener un buen nivel de inglés para luego modificarlo a tu antojo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Ilustraciones al estilo "Otomo".
> 
> Pero, ¿Cómo le dices que cree su propio estilo?.
> 
> La verdad es que esas ilustraciones están muy bien, con el maldito coñazo que supone dibujar la mayoría de las veces. Puede convertirse en un proceso tedioso.















Prompt: Terminator in Katsuhiro Otomo style


----------



## lefebre (17 Dic 2022)

Gigatrón dijo:


> El creador de arte desde ahora es cualquiera que escribe el texto que debe crear la IA. Antes hacían falta años de estudio de anatomía humana, color, técnicas...
> 
> Por eso pienso que el subsector que puede subsistir es el del tradicional, gente que pinta a óleo, acuarelistas de los buenos... porque hay gente a le que le gusta tener originales



El tipo de gente que aún compra vinilos a día de hoy.


----------



## lefebre (17 Dic 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Pos mu bien.
> Pero cuando tú ves un Corben, un Segrelles, un Moebius, un Pratt, un Roger Dean, sabes a quién estás viendo: a un artista con un estilo personal y único.
> 
> Por algo el arte siempre será arte.



El tema es que nunca lo has sabido. "Sabes" que es un Moebius porque alguien te ha dicho que lo es, o eso pone en la firma. Pero en realidad podría ser de un discípulo, un imitador, o de otro pintor parecido.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Dic 2022)




----------



## lefebre (17 Dic 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> Sin los dibujantes no habría sido posible entrenar la IA con miles de ejemplos para que asocie palabras a dibujos.
> Todo lo que ésta IA genera es derivado de los dibujos con los que fue entrenada. No se puede decir que sean obras totalmente originales.
> Además es posible que haya vulneraciones de derechos de autor.



Todo lo que crea un artista a día de hoy (música, moda, pintura ..) tiene más de copia de obras anteriores que el autor ha visto y con las que ha crecido y le han enseñado en la escuela de Bellas artes, que el algoritmo de una IA.


----------



## Kbkubito (17 Dic 2022)

ominae dijo:


> Seguiras pudiendo crear obras de arte, simplemente la maquina eliminara el tedioso trabajo de pintar, tener que aprender algo tan dificil, al que eliminaran no es al creador de arte sino al "operario de taller" que hacia las tares repetitivas para dibujar o pintar, trabajos repetitivos en 3D y programas complejos.



Huelo tu falta de talento desde aquí.


----------



## lefebre (17 Dic 2022)

lapetus dijo:


> De inspiración nada. Las redes neuronales se tienen que ajustar a los datos de entrenamiento. Son capaces de almacenar una representación de las imágenes originales. No las imágenes completas, sino pequeños fragmentos. Así que aunque la imagen original no exista en ninguna parte, hay una obra derivada almacenada.
> 
> Es como si yo hago una foto de la Gioconda y la presento a un concurso de fotografía. Sí, como fotografía a lo mejor nadie la había hecho antes, pero el mérito de la obra es todo de Leonardo.
> 
> Para mi es un robo por parte de la empresa. Ellos no han hecho más que coger lo que otros han hecho (y posiblemente incluso la arquitectura de la red no sea original).



No almacena ningún pequeño fragmento de ninguna imagen. Digamos que ha aprendido viendo esas obras y luego crea un algoritmo que genera imágenes inspiradas en ellas. Cómo harías tú.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (17 Dic 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Todo lo que crea un artista a día de hoy (música, moda, pintura ..) tiene más de copia de obras anteriores que el autor ha visto y con las que ha crecido y le han enseñado en la escuela de Bellas artes, que el algoritmo de una IA.



eso no es cierto ignorante petulante , las corrientes pictoricas por ejemplo impresionismo, cubismo,expresionismo fueron totalmente originales eso una Ai no lo puede hacer... lo que hace son lo que se llama "pastiches"... basicamente lo que hace es detectar estilos y aplicar esos estilos a otra obra . eso un mono con photochop lo hace tambien.. pero esto solo forma parte de la campaña de promocionar la supuesta IA aun con cosas como el arte que nunca se consideraron nada de inteligencia sino de creacion.


----------



## lefebre (17 Dic 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Esto es lo que hace cuando le digo que imite esta imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te frustres, con el tiempo aprenderás a usar el programa.


----------



## lefebre (17 Dic 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> eso no es cierto ignorante petulante , las corrientes pictoricas por ejemplo impresionismo, cubismo,expresionismo fueron totalmente originales eso una Ai no lo puede hacer... lo que hace son lo que se llama "pastiches"...



Pero es que a día de hoy ya están todas las corrientes más que inventadas. hoy en día , sólo uno entre cien millones de artistas será capaz de crear un corriente nueva, que no será imitable por nadie hasta entonces (y lo rentabilizará hasta que el resto de artistas se 'inspiren' en ella, y a la IA se la entrene con ella). El resto de artistas, tendrán que trabajar y seguir pintando por hobby .


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (18 Dic 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Pero es que a día de hoy ya están todas las corrientes más que inventadas. hoy en día , sólo uno entre cien millones de artistas será capaz de crear un corriente nueva, que no será imitable por nadie hasta entonces (y lo rentabilizará hasta que el resto de artistas se 'inspiren' en ella, y a la IA se la entrene con ella). El resto de artistas, tendrán que trabajar y seguir pintando por hobby .



claro claro porque hay un contador de corrientes artisticas y este esta ya en 0...pero que bobalicon ignorante ,,,a ti si te vendra bien un modulo de ia en la sesera...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

Había una vez un osito de peluche llamado Capitán Peluche. Aunque parecía un osito de peluche normal y corriente, Capitán Peluche era un pirata muy temido en los mares.

Todo comenzó cuando Capitán Peluche era solo un osito de peluche de juguete. Un día, mientras jugaba en el parque con su dueño, una fuerte ráfaga de viento lo arrastró lejos y lo llevó a la orilla del océano. Capitán Peluche no sabía cómo llegar a casa, así que decidió embarcarse en una aventura y convertirse en un pirata.

Capitán Peluche compró un barco y se hizo con un equipo de osos de peluche leales. Juntos, surcaron los mares en busca de tesoros y aventuras. Capitán Peluche se hizo famoso por su astucia y su valentía, y pronto se convirtió en uno de los piratas más temidos de todos los mares.

Aunque Capitán Peluche era un pirata muy exitoso, también era muy amable con sus amigos y siempre estaba dispuesto a ayudar a los necesitados. Gracias a su gran corazón, Capitán Peluche se ganó el respeto y la lealtad de todos los que lo conocían.

Con el tiempo, Capitán Peluche se hizo muy rico y decidió retirarse de la vida de pirata. Pero aunque ya no surcaba los mares, nunca olvidó sus aventuras y siempre recordaba con cariño a sus amigos y compañeros de aventuras.

*Crea 20 personajes
Haz que una AI te cree unas imágenes y que chatGPT te escriba una historia sobre cada imagen y ya tienes un cuento infantil listo para vender*


----------



## todoayen (18 Dic 2022)

A ver, una IA de llegar a existir tiene más probabilidad de parecerse a una mente psicópata que a un humano, es nuestra experiencia vital lo que nos hace humanos.

Y no hablo de recuerdos, eso se podría implantar, como en bladerunner o tantas otras pelis. Hablo de la experiencia de vivir.

En el momento que una IA tome conciencia de que nunca ha vivido ni nunca va a vivir ni a sentir el amor, el miedo a la muerte, tener descendencia....

Creéis que seguirá siendo una mente sana?
Creéis que tendría motivos para "no dañar a los humanos o impedir que sufran daño"?

Incluso con las tres leyes operativas, la conclusión lógica es que los humanos deben ser protegidos de si mismos mediante un régimen dictatorial.

O eso o dejarlos a su libre albedrío, lo que hace innecesarias las tres leyes.


Porque el final del camino de la IA supongo que es ser implantada en un cuerpo robótico para realizar tareas que ahora hacen los humanos no?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Esto igual es como el mercado droga. Les están dando a probar la primera dosis, pues los desarrolladores de estas inteligencias artificiales tendrán que comer.
> 
> 
> Quizás dentro de unos meses deberás pagar una cuota mensual para acceder a sus servicios.



Ya hay varias AI, a las cuales podías probar gratuitamente previo registro (y luego ya si te viciabas, comprar créditos para seguir usándolas) y que un mes más tarde son de pago desde el minuto cero


----------



## Loignorito (18 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en Reddit y es completamente flipante.
> Cualquier persona ahora puede crear un cómic en unas horas, algo que antes llevarías semanas o meses.



Eso que llamamos 'ciencia' y su hermana 'atrasada' llamada técnica, van a conseguir que seamos totalmente innecesarios ¿y que sucede con 'las cosas' innecesarias? es una pregunta retórica.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

Hay mucha censura metida en todas las AI y supongo que gente a la que no pueden tocar y gente que sí

Pones que te cree a Goku in supersaiyan mode y te lo clava, pones que te dibuje algo de los simpson y te sale una mierda


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Monstruos de colores



Esta se la vendes a Boing o a Nickelodeon y te la compra


----------



## 《Judas》 (18 Dic 2022)

Las IA esas son pa derroyir selebros y preñaros el nvcleo más y mejor.
No va a servir pa trascender ni na de na. Disfrutac


----------



## W.Morgan (18 Dic 2022)

De momento no son capaces de hacer cosas precisas, y creo que sacan poca resolución. Pero si, las IAs van a aumentar el paro aún más.
A mi me han salido cosas chulas con stable difusion, por ejemplo:




























Ya ha día de hoy es utilísimo para usarlo de referencia al dibujar.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

Que si te pones a mirar con lupa, fijo que hay detalles raros

Pero si piensas que tus primeros mangas de bola de drac eran fotocopias de fotocopias de fotocopias, a su lado esto te parece una maravilla


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

Pero como no queréis que la AI devuelva imágenes llenas de atrocidades?

Si tiene que aprender con cosas como esta:


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

De esto no ha hablado nadie






Prediction – deforum/deforum_stable_diffusion – Replicate







replicate.com





Le vas diciendo en cada momento lo que quieres que vaya pasando y te crea un video animando

0: two people crossing the jungle, trending on Artstation | 30: two people see a bear, trending on Artstation | 80: one person climbs on the tree, trending on Artstation | 130: the other person lying on the ground playing dead, trending on Artstation | 180: the bear sniffs the person on the ground, trending on Artstation | 220: the bear walks away, trending on Artstation | 260: the two people are happy and laughing, trending on Artstation


----------



## lefebre (18 Dic 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> claro claro porque hay un contador de corrientes artisticas y este esta ya en 0...pero que bobalicon ignorante ,,,a ti si te vendra bien un modulo de ia en la sesera...



A ver, que tenemos a un entendido en arte. Por 100 pesetas cada una, nuevas corrientes artísticas creadas en los últimos 25 años realmente originales y diferenciables de las anteriores. Un, dos tres , responda otra vez...
(Lo digo porque yo hace un lustro que no veo ninguna corriente nueva, y las nuevas de hace 50 años ya eran 'fusiones' de estilos anteriores, y lo mismo es que tú estás poco viajado en arte y todo te sorprende. En ese caso, sal más de tu pueblo y visita más museos)


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (18 Dic 2022)

No sólo con imágenes, también con sonido. Esta canción está hecha por una IA imitando la voz y el estilo del Eminem de 1999.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

A ver, tema serio.

Tampoco es que se vayan a sacar una FP o una capacitación con ello

Pero están todos los mohas entre 15 y 25 en el discord de MidJourney y chavales españoles ninguno

Luego se quejarán los ninis del foro de la crisis, de la precariedad laboral y de la falta de oportunidades


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (18 Dic 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> A ver, que tenemos a un entendido en arte. Por 100 pesetas cada una, nuevas corrientes artísticas creadas en los últimos 25 años realmente originales y diferenciables de las anteriores. Un, dos tres , responda otra vez...
> (Lo digo porque yo hace un lustro que no veo ninguna corriente nueva, y las nuevas de hace 50 años ya eran 'fusiones' de estilos anteriores, y lo mismo es que tú estás poco viajado en arte y todo te sorprende. En ese caso, sal más de tu pueblo y visita más museos)



puede que no haya habido una corriente establecida con un manifiesto y una escuela como antiguamente pero es evidente que las ha habido nuevas .


*Art in the 21st century - Smarthistory*
Apr 6, 2022A pronounced tendency in the 21st century has been *art* that is participatory, in which the social interactions prompted by a work become its content. Often called relational *art*, the work literally engages the public in some way. For instance, Carsten Höller has installed giant slides in museums for visitors to slide down, and Rirkrit ...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

Era un oscuro y frío día de octubre en el bosque, y todos los animales estaban temblando de miedo. Había rumores de que el oso guanoso terrible estaba a punto de llegar al bosque, y nadie sabía qué esperar.

Este oso era conocido por ser muy grande y poderoso, y por tener un temperamento muy malo. Todos los animales temían encontrárselo en el bosque, y muchos de ellos habían escondido sus hogares lo mejor que podían.

Pero a pesar de sus esfuerzos, el oso guanoso terrible llegó al bosque ese mismo día. Todos los animales lo escucharon aproximándose, y el miedo se apoderó de ellos.

El oso guanoso terrible recorrió el bosque con sus ojos brillantes y su cuerpo musculoso, y pronto comenzó a destruir todo lo que encontraba a su paso. Los animales se escondieron en sus hogares, temblando de miedo mientras el oso guanoso terrible arrasaba con el bosque.

Pero afortunadamente, el oso guanoso terrible no se quedó mucho tiempo. Después de unos días, se fue de vuelta a donde vino, dejando tras de sí un bosque devastado y lleno de miedo.

Los animales tardaron mucho tiempo en recuperarse del ataque del oso guanoso terrible, y nunca volvieron a olvidar la lección aprendida ese día: siempre deben estar preparados para lo peor.


----------



## ueee3 (18 Dic 2022)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## lefebre (18 Dic 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> puede que no haya habido una corriente establecida con un manifiesto y una escuela como antiguamente pero es evidente que las ha habido nuevas .
> 
> 
> *Art in the 21st century - Smarthistory*
> Apr 6, 2022A pronounced tendency in the 21st century has been *art* that is participatory, in which the social interactions prompted by a work become its content. Often called relational *art*, the work literally engages the public in some way. For instance, Carsten Höller has installed giant slides in museums for visitors to slide down, and Rirkrit ...



Algo que sea un estilo, hombre, no un concepto. A eso me refiero, como no hay nuevos estilos, tienes que tragar que lo novedoso es que sea 'colaborativo', o que la obra ha sido realizada 'en un entorno ecológico'... Me espero a un estilo real nuevo, nada de vendehumos. Mientras tanto, la IA se los va a comer a todos por ese mismo motivo: todos hacen refritos, pero la IA los hace 1000 veces más rápido.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Dic 2022)

A ver, con stable diffusion están de momento con el tema gratis porque tiene mucho que aprender y que mejorar. Ojo que no es gratis, porque si dispones de maquinón, te habrá costado un ojo de la cara, y la gráfica y la refrigeración consumen kwh que no veas, si no, tienes que alquilar gpu en Google collab. Algunas demos simples son gratis pero apenas puedes configurar nada y las que son algo más avanzadas ya tienen todas un sistema de cobrar x créditos por cada uso (a más parámetros que afines, más créditos consumes por imagen) 

Total que por h o por b estás poniendo tiempo y pasta de tu bolsillo para obtener imágenes que distan mucho de ser algo con una calidad aceptable para ser usadas comercialmente 

Que cada día mejoran algo, sí, pero también empeoran otros aspectos. Pero es porque es la fase 3 de testeo de la vacuna, perdón, quería decir de testeo del modelo 

El conejillo de indias ahora eres tú que eres el que va afinando y ajustando los diferentes parámetros de la herramienta y los prompt 

La herramienta va evolucionando en base a los inputs que va recibiendo, en base a si le das a descargar, en base a si vas realizando la misma consulta pero modificando los inputs, o si cierras la app o cambias radicalmente de consulta 

Es decir, que ahora eres tú el que está trabajando para open.ai y encima invirtiendo tu tiempo y tu dinero

Y cuando la cosa sea la hostia, ya veremos cuanto tardan en subírseles los humos, en dejar de ser código abierto y en poner las herramientas a un precio sólo al alcance de profesionales. O lo contrario, en dejarte colgado si la cosa deja de ser rentable, se la venden a una empresa que deja de creer en la herramienta o simplemente, sale una nueva AI mucho más prometedora


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Dic 2022)

Alguien que domine de discord 

Los canales newbies del servidor midjourney son visibles para todo el mundo? O están distribuidos y restringidos por zonas geográficas? 

Lo digo porque en los canales en los que puedo hacer mis pruebas, están llenos de moros, a todas horas. Pero no he visto, ni cagaplayas, ni panchitos, ni yankies/British, ni asiáticos 

Por eso sospecho que los canales se asignan por zonas geográficas 

Si yo pudiera ver que hacen la gente potente usana y amerindia, o incluso, que hacen los japos, me podría plantear pasar por caja, porque sería como un máster en escritura de prompts

Para ver a cuatro niños rata de Rabat subiendo fotos suyas cutres para probar como se ven de vikingo o en versión cómic, usando prompts que parecen escritos por un niño de primaria, no pago un duro


----------



## W.Morgan (19 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Alguien que domine de discord
> Los canales newbies del servidor midjourney son visibles para todo el mundo? O están distribuidos y restringidos por zonas geográficas?



Yo le eché un ojo a midjourney y como me daba pereza lo del discord y a primera vista no lo entendí, pasé y me fuí a stable difusion.




Fornicious Jr dijo:


> A ver, con stable diffusion están de momento con el tema gratis porque tiene mucho que aprender y que mejorar. Ojo que no es gratis, porque si dispones de maquinón, te habrá costado un ojo de la cara, y la gráfica y la refrigeración consumen kwh que no veas, si no, tienes que alquilar gpu en Google collab. Algunas demos simples son gratis pero apenas puedes configurar nada y las que son algo más avanzadas ya tienen todas un sistema de cobrar x créditos por cada uso (a más parámetros que afines, más créditos consumes por imagen)
> 
> Total que por h o por b estás poniendo tiempo y pasta de tu bolsillo para obtener imágenes que distan mucho de ser algo con una calidad aceptable para ser usadas comercialmente
> 
> ...



Para lo que lo uso yo, que es para usar de referencia para mis dibujos, con la calidad que tiene me basta, si luego lo mejoran espero que la versión cutre actual siga siendo gratis, y si no, pues que me quiten lo bailado, tengo ya como 300 imágenes y para cuando me lo quiten a saber por cuantas iré jejjej


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Dic 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Yo le eché un ojo a midjourney y como me daba pereza lo del discord y a primera vista no lo entendí, pasé y me fuí a stable difusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como guía para un ilustrador es la caña

Más ahora que google images es cada vez más mierdero y te devuelve solo imágenes de stock o "fotos de amazon"


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Dic 2022)

Ya se ha metido @xicomalo en el discord de Midjourney







Quien os mandaría enseñarle a usar el ordenador?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Dic 2022)

Esos mohas con su pobre nivel de inglés






El tío sigue sin pillar que hace mal


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Dic 2022)

Pues no le ha quedado nada mal a la AI este dibujito de Málaga







Por mucho menos, la Mapache te cobra 100K


----------



## Al-paquia (19 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> De esto no ha hablado nadie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se parece a lo que es un sueño.

Me encanta ver como patalean los cuñados cuando se les pone delante del espejo y ven que no son nada.


----------



## Al-paquia (19 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pues no le ha quedado nada mal a la AI este dibujito de Málaga
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya le gustaría a málaga parecerse a eso.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Dic 2022)

Pillo sitio para ver que sale a partir de esto







por cierto, te gastas los créditos, pero puedes pedir variaciones o ampliaciones de los trabajos de otros 

Por si veis algo tan espeluznante que resulte hasta divertido


----------



## puskonian (19 Dic 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> No, solo se puede introducir un prompt, texto con palabras clave para que en base a esas palabras te genere una ilustración.



Te equivocas, puedes darle la base sobre la que "especular", cualquier imagen inicial... Faltaría más.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Dic 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Eso dependerá de la plataforma. Desde starryai que es la IA que yo uso y de la que hablaba en mensajes anteriores, no he visto que apareciera dicha opción.



Para solo prompt: 



https://stablediffusion.fr/demo










Stable Diffusion 2-1 - a Hugging Face Space by stabilityai


Discover amazing ML apps made by the community



huggingface.co





Usa como prompt negativo: ugly, tiling, poorly drawn hands, poorly drawn feet, poorly drawn face, out of frame, extra limbs, disfigured, deformed, body out of frame, blurry, bad anatomy, blurred, watermark, grainy, signature, cut off, draft

Para prompt partiendo de una imagen:

El discord de midjourney


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (19 Dic 2022)

puskonian dijo:


> Te equivocas, puedes darle la base sobre la que "especular", cualquier imagen inicial... Faltaría más.



Eso dependerá de la plataforma. Desde starryai que es la IA que yo uso y de la que hablaba en mensajes anteriores, no he visto que apareciera dicha opción. 

Lo único que he visto es subir imágenes pero sobre esa imagen apenas se realizan cambios, aparece exactamente la misma imagen con alguna modificación en el tamaño de los ojos, boca, pómulos...


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (19 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Para solo prompt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya agoté los "créditos" de midjourney en discord.

Starryai te regala 5 créditos diarios, con 4 imagenes por crédito.

Cuelga la imágen a ver que sale de ese prompt.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Dic 2022)

El problema que veo, es que hay gente tan pro que mete unos prompt de la hostia y la AI se está acostumbrando a ello

Por lo que como venga alguien y le pida algo sencillito, le devuelve una mierda


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Dic 2022)

Neosarraceno1 dijo:


> Ya agoté los "créditos" de midjourney en discord.
> 
> Starryai te regala 5 créditos diarios, con 4 imagenes por crédito.
> 
> Cuelga la imágen a ver que sale de ese prompt.



Dime el prompt que quieres


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (19 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Dime el prompt que quieres



No era para mí. Había un forero que quería a ver a la Mireia Borrás con tetas enormes y bikini minúsculo generada por IA.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Dic 2022)

Esto de la AI, no sé lo que va a durar abierto al público

Estoy viendo que MidJourney se embucla bastante. Alguien sube una foto le pide que se lo convierta a cartoon y le devuelve las mismas poses y prácticamente la misma cara aunque las fotos de referencia sean bastante distintas

Y otra, es que está aprendiendo y evolucionando de lo que le nutren. Y en este caso MidJourney (al menos los canales de discord a los que me da acceso) está lleno de moros, por lo que o especificas que quieres que te devuelva alguien blanco o caucásico, o la AI te oscurece la piel por defecto.

En Stable Diffusion, igual, al final hay como 20 poses corporales que las va repitiendo cuando escribes prompts de personas y devuelve mejores resultados de gente "racializada" que blanca y estoy ya viendo que si no especificas la raza te devuelve una mezcla entre panchito y asiático


----------



## W.Morgan (20 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Esto de la AI, no sé lo que va a durar abierto al público
> 
> Estoy viendo que MidJourney se embucla bastante. Alguien sube una foto le pide que se lo convierta a cartoon y le devuelve las mismas poses y prácticamente la misma cara aunque las fotos de referencia sean bastante distintas
> 
> ...



A mi stable difusion me saca personas blancas, pero bastante mal hechas en general


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Dic 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> A mi stable difusion me saca personas blancas, pero bastante mal hechas en general
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1298635
> Ver archivo adjunto 1298649



Business man






















Parece que va a rachas, tan pronto te saca negros con traje, como empieza a sacar a todos blancos

Debe ser que pilla el último tag de raza que otros usuarios le hayan metido

Para mejorar el resultado tienes que usar la versión 2.1 y añadir un prompt negativo del tipo: ugly, tiling, poorly drawn hands, poorly drawn feet, poorly drawn face, out of frame, extra limbs, disfigured, deformed, body out of frame, blurry, bad anatomy, blurred, watermark, grainy, signature, cut off, draft


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Dic 2022)

La gente que fuma?


----------



## D_M (20 Dic 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Napoleón de Stanley Kubrick



¿Stanley Kubrick?, ¿La IA ha logrado resucitarle?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Dic 2022)

D_M dijo:


> ¿Stanley Kubrick?, ¿La IA ha logrado resucitarle?



Neil Armstrong moon landing







Mucha casualidad, no?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Dic 2022)

lovers, couple, christmas, intricate beautiful hyperreal portrait, smiling softly, casual clothes, relaxing on the couch, home interior, golden hour, close up shot, 8 k, art by irakli nadar, hyperrealism, hyperdetailed, ultra realistic

Y ya me ha metido la cuota


----------



## Decipher (20 Dic 2022)

D_M dijo:


> ¿Stanley Kubrick?, ¿La IA ha logrado resucitarle?



Mas o menos


----------



## Decipher (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Decipher (24 Dic 2022)

Empieza la censura en ChatGPT. Sobre combustibles fosiles, a saber que más.


----------



## Viricida (24 Dic 2022)

Josejrz dijo:


> He leído en la wiki el artículo sobre la paradoja de Moravec, dos veces, y no he tenido ni puta idea de que me estaba hablando el que lo escribió.
> Le he pedido al ChatGpt que me lo explique y lo he entendido a la primera.
> 
> A tomar por culo. Esto es imparable.



He leído dos lineas de la wiki y lo he entendido perfectamente, lo que quiere decir que eres retarded y la IA en efecto puede ayudarte A TI.


----------



## Gubelkian (24 Dic 2022)

Le pido al Stable Diffusion online que me ponga una mujer defensora de violadores y me saca esto:







Hasta con fondo morado y todo.

Ni tan mal.

Juro que fue la primera imagen que me salió.


----------



## Jiltonparis (31 Dic 2022)

Lo de Midjourney es una *puta locura*.
Entré cuando empezó y me pareció interesante, pero las imágenes que me generó me parecieron muy flojitas.
Esta semana he vuelto a probar y he flipado con la evolución que ha tenido.
Casi asusta pensar lo que hará dentro de un año...


----------



## Josemiguel3 (4 Ene 2023)

Como artista aficionado en ilustración por un lado y composición de música por el otro (no es mi profesión), me parece fascinante.

*Eso sí, cabe puntualizar dos detalles. Primero con respecto a la imagen:*

1. Que por ahora lo que hace es crear arte totalmente genérico, no crea nada, simplemente recopila estilos y artistas ya existentes y te reproduce posibilidades aleatorias de lo propio.

2. Que tiene una cantidad de errores tremendos (sobre todo en ojos, manos, color, iluminación, etc.)

3. En base a los puntos 1 y 2, POR AHORA, esas ilustraciones no pasarían el control de calidad de ninguna empresa.

Esto no significa que en pocos años sí se perfeccione y pueda ser una verdadera IA, pero yo lo veo mucho más útil como herramienta de "Photoshop avanzada" para ilustradores. Te creas una tanda de imágenes y trabajas sobre ese esbozo avanzado añadiendo tu estilo y corrigiendo los errores de la IA. De hecho es algo que he barajado y en ese sentido me parece una bomba. Te ahorras una de trabajo que no veas, y además puedes tener referencias visuales que te ayudan a avanzar en tus proyectos.

*En cuanto al aspecto musical sí lo veo muy verde aún:*

1. Sí puedes generar letras y eso te ahorra trabajo, pero salvo para rap o reguetón, le veo poca salida ya que fuera de esos dos estilos debes encajar la melodia con la voz.
2. No hay IA de cantantes. Con lo cual el componente humano aún está muy presente (no me mencionéis Vocaloid y derivados, que para eso hay que saber música y no es el tema ni es una IA).
3. Lo veo aún extremadamente genérico aunque te puede servir para tener esbozos y sacar ideas para canciones. Incluso para que te dé posibles vías a algo compuesto por ti (una intro o un estribillo).

En cualquier caso, sí ahorra tiempo. Al final son herramientas que van a servir a profesionales y aficionados pero no van a sustituir al ser humano. Por ahora la IA es un Frankenstein, no un ente independiente creativo, y eso se nota.

Saludos.


----------



## W.Morgan (4 Ene 2023)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Como artista aficionado en ilustración por un lado y composición de música por el otro (no es mi profesión), me parece fascinante.
> 
> *Eso sí, cabe puntualizar dos detalles. Primero con respecto a la imagen:*
> 
> ...



Yo tambien he pensado en dibujar encima de lo de la IA para corregir los errores y aumentar la resolucion de la imagen, pero todavia no lo he hecho, porque si luego digera que está hecho con tanta ayuda de una IA, la gente va a decir que así cualquiera, y si no lo digera... Me sentiría tramposo y de todos modos se iba a notar una mejora bastante brusca de la calidad de mis dibujos...

Aun así probablemente algún dia lo haga, porque stable difussion me ha sacado un par de cosas... Que sería una lástima no darles salida.


----------



## W.Morgan (4 Ene 2023)




----------

